# Επιπρόσθετα > Γενική Συζήτηση >  >  Τεχνολογία Εμπλουτισμού Καυσίμου Αυτοκινήτου με Υδρογόνο μέσω Υλεκτρόλυσης Νερού.

## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα σας σεβαστοί μου φίλοι. Μου προξενεί εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει αναφερθεί κανείς ακόμη, σε αυτό το φόρουμ, στο τόσο διαδεδομένο σύστημα  εμπλουτισμού καυσίμου με υδρογόνο μέσω υλεκτρόλυσης νερού από την μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου, που κυκλοφορεί ευρέως στο εξωτερικό (κυρίως ΗΠΑ) -εδώ και κάτι χρόνια- και υποτίθεται κάνει μεγάλη οικονομία στη βενζίνη. Για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν ακόμη, υπάρχει και η σχετική διαφήμηση σε γνωστό κανάλι τηλεοράσεως. Το έχει τοποθετήσει κανείς στο όχημά του; Κάνει ότι θεωρητικά υπόσχεται; Το δέχονται στο ΚΤΕΟ; http://www.genepax.com/  και σε πάμπολες διευθύνσεις.....

----------


## SV1JRT

Μήπως επειδή η εν λόγω διαφήμηση είναι ΑΠΑΤΗ ??
 Το ότι κυκλοφορεί και στο εξωτερικό, ΔΕΝ το κάνει αυτομάτως και σωστό ή λειτουργικό.
 Η χρήση υλεκτρόλυσης νερού και κατόπιν αξιοποίησης του υδρογώνου ΔΕΝ  είναι σε καμία περίπτωση πρακτική, γιατί το ποσό της ενέργειας που  απαιτείται για την ηλεκτρόλυση είναι ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλύτερο απο την απόδοση  ενέργειας απο την καύση του υδρογώνου.
 Θα ήταν απείρως πιο συμφέρων να χρησημοποιείτε Ηλ. κινητήρας αντι της ηλεκτρόλυσης.

 Εξάλου, ΑΝ πραγματικά τροφοδοτούσαμε ένα κινητήρα με υδρογώνο απο  συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης, θα χρειαζόμασταν μια ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ σε όγκο συσκευή  ηλεκτρόλυσης, για να είναι ικανή να παρέγει αρκετά γρήγορα υδρογώνο και  σε αρκετή ποσότητα, ώστε να τροφοδοτήσει τον κινητήρα. (ΣΥΝ ένα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ  ντεπόζιτο νερού, ΣΥΝ μια ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ συστυχία μπαταριών).

 Μήν πιστεύεις οτιδήποτε βλέπεις και ακούς στην τηλεόραση. Υπάρχουν ΠΟΛΛΑ σκουπίδια...

----------


## spiroscfu

ο θανάσης ανάφερε εμπλουτισμό και όχι κίνηση με υδρογόνο,
κατά τα άλλα η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια μπορεί να παραχθεί με πολλούς τρόπους το πετρέλαιο ή βιοκαύσιμο μόνον με έναν (αγορά).

----------


## SV1JRT

Σπύρο δυστηχώς, ούτε ο εμπλουτισμός παίζει.
 καλύτερα να βάλει κανείς μια φιάλη υδρογώνου και να κάνει "εμπλουτισμό" μίγματος....
 Το μηχάνημα που πουλάνε στην διαφήμηση είναι εντελώς απάτη.

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό που λες (δεν το γνωρίζω),
πάντως νομίζω που με την τεχνογνωσία που έχουμε σήμερα δεν θα ήταν δύσκολο να γίνει, αν δεν έχει είδη γίνει.

----------


## SV1JRT

Ενδιαφέρων το βιντεάκι Σπύρο. Εξηγεί βέβαια το ανάποδο απο την ηλεκτρόλυση, αλλα είναι καλό και είναι μια τεχνική που κερδίζει συνεχώς έδαφος.
 Σε αυτήν την τεχνολογία, χρησημοποιείτε μια φιάλη με αέριο υδρογώνο που οδηγείτε στις κυψέλες παραγωγής ρεύματος. Εκεί αντιδρά με οξυγώνο από την ατμόσφαιρα και παράγετε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια η οποία αποθηκευετε σε συσωρευτές και μετά κινεί έναν ηλεκτροκινητήρα. Το μόνο πρόβλημα σε αυτή την τεχνολογία είναι η τεράστια φιάλη υδρογώνου και οι κίνδυνοι που υπάρχουν στην αποθήκευση και εφοδιασμό του αερίου, μιας και το υδρογώνο είναι εξερετικά εκρηκτικό αέριο...

 ( Φίλε μου αν δεν προκύψει τίποτα, θα είμαι στο νησί μας τέλος του μήνα. ΔΕΝ λέπω την ώρα....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   )

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

"Η χρήση υλεκτρόλυσης νερού και κατόπιν αξιοποίησης του υδρογώνου ΔΕΝ είναι σε καμία περίπτωση πρακτική, γιατί το ποσό της ενέργειας που απαιτείται για την ηλεκτρόλυση είναι ΠΟΛΥ μεγαλύτερο απο την απόδοση ενέργειας απο την καύση του υδρογώνου".

Σωτήρη, υποτίθεται ότι χρησιμοποιείς ένα  ποτήρι νερού για αυτοκίνητα μικρού κυβισμού, και όσο αυξάνει ο κυβισμός αυξάνεις τα ποτήρια σε παράλληλη σύνδεση συστοιχιών.Όσο αφορά το ποσό της ενέργειας που δαπανάται κατά την ηλεκτρόλυση από την μπαταρία του, αναπληρώνεται μέσω της επαναφόρτισης  από το δυναμό.

----------


## SV1JRT

Χμμμμ... Για να είναι οφέλιμη μία "μετατροπή / συσκευή" τέτοιου είδους, πρέπει να προσφέρει στο αυτοκίνητο περισσότερη ενέργεια απο όση καταναλώνει. Πιστεύω να συμφωνούμε μέχρι εδώ. Το να ηλεκτρολύσεις το νερό ΔΕΝ είναι τσάμπα. Απαιτεί ΠΟΛΥ ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Η ενέργεια αυτή μετατρέπετε από το δυναμό (γεννήτρια) του αυτοκινήτου, χρησημοποιώντας μηχανική ενέργεια από τον κινητήρα, που καίει βενζίνη. Με άλλα λόγια, όσο περισσότερο ρευμα χαλάς, τόση περισσότερη βενζίνη ξοδεύεις. (ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν είναι τσάμπα σε αυτον τον κόσμο). Το ρευμα - βενζίνη που ξοδευεται για να ηλεκτρολυθεί το ποτήρι νερού, είναι ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ, από την ενέργεια που κερδίζεις από την καυση του αερίου υδρογώνου που φτιάχτηκε. (Νομος της μηχανικης, για την διατήρηση της ενέργειας). Επομένως, το σύστημα αυτό ΔΕΝ προσφέρει βελτίωση στο αυτοκίνητο...
Οταν έχεις το υδρογώνο ΕΤΟΙΜΟ σε αέρια μορφή αλάζει το πράγμα, γιατί ΔΕΝ ξεδεύεις ενέργεια για να το φτιάξεις. Οπότε έχεις μονο κέρδος. Πιστεύω να είναι κατανοητά όλα αυτά, γιατί υπάρχει πολύ εκμετάλευση με τις συγκεκριμένες "πατέντες"....

----------

-nikos- (07-06-11)

----------


## -nikos-

> Πιστεύω να είναι κατανοητά όλα αυτά, γιατί υπάρχει πολύ εκμετάλευση με τις συγκεκριμένες "πατέντες"....



 :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## PCMan

> Χμμμμ... Για να είναι οφέλιμη μία "μετατροπή / συσκευή" τέτοιου είδους, πρέπει να προσφέρει στο αυτοκίνητο περισσότερη ενέργεια απο όση καταναλώνει. Πιστεύω να συμφωνούμε μέχρι εδώ. Το να ηλεκτρολύσεις το νερό ΔΕΝ είναι τσάμπα. Απαιτεί ΠΟΛΥ ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Η ενέργεια αυτή μετατρέπετε από το δυναμό (γεννήτρια) του αυτοκινήτου, χρησημοποιώντας μηχανική ενέργεια από τον κινητήρα, που καίει βενζίνη. Με άλλα λόγια, όσο περισσότερο ρευμα χαλάς, τόση περισσότερη βενζίνη ξοδεύεις. (ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν είναι τσάμπα σε αυτον τον κόσμο). Το ρευμα - βενζίνη που ξοδευεται για να ηλεκτρολυθεί το ποτήρι νερού, είναι ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ, από την ενέργεια που κερδίζεις από την καυση του αερίου υδρογώνου που φτιάχτηκε. (Νομος της μηχανικης, για την διατήρηση της ενέργειας). Επομένως, το σύστημα αυτό ΔΕΝ προσφέρει βελτίωση στο αυτοκίνητο...
> Οταν έχεις το υδρογώνο ΕΤΟΙΜΟ σε αέρια μορφή αλάζει το πράγμα, γιατί ΔΕΝ ξεδεύεις ενέργεια για να το φτιάξεις. Οπότε έχεις μονο κέρδος. Πιστεύω να είναι κατανοητά όλα αυτά, γιατί υπάρχει πολύ εκμετάλευση με τις συγκεκριμένες "πατέντες"....



Σωτήρη αυτό το μαραφέτι, αντε να κάψει το πολύ 20Α, δηλαδή 240W. Αυτό σημαίνει 0,32hp αφού 1W είναι 0,00134 hp.
Τι με νοιάζει τώρα εμένα αμα τραβήξει 0,32 ή 1 ή 2 ή 5 ίππους αφού έχω πάνω απο 80?

Το θέμα είναι τι κέρδος έχουμε απο το νερό(και πιστέυω ότι έχει πολύ ενέργεια μέσα του).
Βλέπω ότι φτιάχνουν λέβητες με υδρογόνο και άλλα 1002. Ενα αμαξάκι δεν θα μπορέσει να κινηθεί? Δεν μπορεί να είναι όλα ψέυτικα...

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Σωτήρη΄, από ότι είδα σε σχεδιάγραμμα που παρουσιάζεται σε κάποια κιτ που κυκλοφορούν στο εξωτερικό, όπως και σε σχετικά βιβλία (πως να κάνεις την πατέντα μόνος σου), το οξυγόνο που παράγεται από την ηλεκτρόλυση το ρίχνει - επιστρέφει με μια τρύπα που κάνεις στην εισαγωγή του φίλτρου αέρα  πριν από το καρμπυρατέρ δίνοντάς επιπλέον υποβοήθηση ή καλύτερη καύση της βενζίνης και πιθανόν του μίγματος βενζίνης - υδρογόνου. Το πως γίνεται αυτή η ανακύκλωση, δεν ξέρω, μηχανικός δεν είμαι, ας μας απαντήσει κάποιος ειδικότερος.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη αυτό το μαραφέτι, αντε να κάψει το πολύ 20Α, δηλαδή 240W. Αυτό σημαίνει 0,32hp αφού 1W είναι 0,00134 hp.
> Τι με νοιάζει τώρα εμένα αμα τραβήξει 0,32 ή 1 ή 2 ή 5 ίππους αφού έχω πάνω απο 80?
> 
> Το θέμα είναι τι κέρδος έχουμε απο το νερό(και πιστέυω ότι έχει πολύ ενέργεια μέσα του).
> Βλέπω ότι φτιάχνουν λέβητες με υδρογόνο και άλλα 1002. Ενα αμαξάκι δεν θα μπορέσει να κινηθεί? Δεν μπορεί να είναι όλα ψέυτικα...




 ΔΕΝ έχω καμία αντίρηση σε αυτά που γράφεις. Και μάλιστα τα θεωρώ απολύτως σωστά. Το ερώτημα είναι το εξής. Η συσκευή Ηλεκτρόλυσης ΑΥΞΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΙΝΗΤΗΡΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 0,32hp ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΙ ????
 Εγώ πάω στοίχημα πώς ΔΕΝ την αυξάνει ούτε στο μισό απο αυτό !!!
 Η ενέργεια ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΦΘΑΡΤΗ, ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΤΕ, ΑΠΛΑ ΑΛΑΖΕΙ ΜΟΡΦΗ. Αν το κατανοήσετε πραγματικά αυτόν τον νόμο της φυσικής, θα σας ανοίξει τα μάτια σε ΠΟΛΛΑ θέματα.

----------

Nemmesis (01-08-11)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη΄, από ότι είδα σε σχεδιάγραμμα που παρουσιάζεται σε κάποια κιτ που κυκλοφορούν στο εξωτερικό, όπως και σε σχετικά βιβλία (πως να κάνεις την πατέντα μόνος σου), το οξυγόνο που παράγεται από την ηλεκτρόλυση το ρίχνει - επιστρέφει με μια τρύπα που κάνεις στην εισαγωγή του φίλτρου αέρα  πριν από το καρμπυρατέρ δίνοντάς επιπλέον υποβοήθηση ή καλύτερη καύση της βενζίνης και πιθανόν του μίγματος βενζίνης - υδρογόνου. Το πως γίνεται αυτή η ανακύκλωση, δεν ξέρω, μηχανικός δεν είμαι, ας μας απαντήσει κάποιος ειδικότερος.



 Θανάση, το πρόβλημα είναι οτι τα αέρια που παράγωνται ΔΕΝ είναι αρκετα για να κάνουν κάποια διαφορά στην απόδοση του κινητήρα....

----------


## SV1JRT

Για να καταλάβετε καλύτερα για τι μεγέθη αερίων μιλάμε, δείτε αυτό το παράδειγμα.
Ενα αυτοκίνητο 1600cc ρουφάει σε κάθε στροφή (χρόνο) του κινητήρα 1600 κυβικά εκατοστά αέρα.
Οταν είναι στο ρελαντί, δηλαδή 1000 στροφές το λεπτό (Σαλ), ρουφάει 1600cc χ 1000 Σαλ = 1.600.000 κυβικά εκατοστά αέρα το λεπτό, δηλαδή 1600 λίτρα αέρα το λεπτό στο ρελαντί !!!
Οταν ο κινητήρας είναι στις 5000 Σαλ (που είναι ενας μέσος όρος στροφών) τότε ο κινητήρας ρουφάει 1600cc χ 5000 Σαλ = 8.000.000 κυβικά εκατοστά αέρα το λεπτό δηλαδή 8.000 ΛΙΤΡΑ ΑΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΠΤΟ !!!!

 Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης μπορεί να παράγει 0,5 λίτρα υδρογώνου το λεπτό, τότε η αναλογία υδρογόνου προς αέρα είναι 0,0000625 λίτρα υδρογώνου προς 1 λίτρο αέρα.
 Οπως βλέπετε, είναι αστεία αναλογία. Δεν αξίζει ούτε να το συζητάμε......

----------

-nikos- (07-06-11), 

aeonios (07-06-11), 

Nemmesis (01-08-11)

----------


## briko

> Σπύρο δυστηχώς, ούτε ο εμπλουτισμός παίζει.
>  καλύτερα να βάλει κανείς μια φιάλη υδρογώνου και να κάνει "εμπλουτισμό" μίγματος....
>  Το μηχάνημα που πουλάνε στην διαφήμηση είναι εντελώς απάτη.
> vΜήν πιστεύεις οτιδήποτε βλέπεις και ακούς στην τηλεόραση. Υπάρχουν ΠΟΛΛΑ σκουπίδια...



εχουμε δει τοσες και τοσες ΑΠΑΤΕΣ που στο τελος θα τις πιστεψουμε

----------


## -nikos-

[QUOTE=SW1JRT;439450]
 Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης μπορεί να παράγει 0,5 λίτρα υδρογώνου το λεπτό, τότε η αναλογία υδρογόνου προς αέρα είναι 0,0000625 λίτρα υδρογώνου προς 1 λίτρο αέρα.
 Οπως βλέπετε, είναι αστεία αναλογία. Δεν αξίζει ούτε να το συζητάμε......



ουτε τσιγαρο δεν αναβεις με αυτη την ποσωτητα

----------


## -nikos-

μιας και το συζηταμε,  για τον εμπλουτισμο του καυσιμου ξερει καποιος 
με πια διαδικασια προσθετουν δυο μορια οξυγονου στην βενζινη αντι για ενα που εχει 
η κανονικη ??
μιλαω για τα καυσιμα που χρεισιμοποιουν στο TOPFUEL RACING αγωνες

----------


## SV1JRT

> μιας και το συζηταμε, για τον εμπλουτισμο του καυσιμου ξερει καποιος 
> με πια διαδικασια προσθετουν δυο μορια οξυγονου στην βενζινη αντι για ενα που εχει 
> η κανονικη ??
> μιλαω για τα καυσιμα που χρεισιμοποιουν στο TOPFUEL RACING αγωνες



Χμμμμ.... Νίκο η Βενζίνη ΔΕΝ έχει μόρια οξυγόνου μέσα της....
 Είναι υδρογονάνθρακας, που σημαίνει ότι έχει ΜΟΝΟ μόρια υδρογόνου και άνθρακα.
 Μάλον ενοείς κάποιο πρόσθετο βενζίνης σαν την νιτρο-μεθανόλη ή κάτι τέτοιο.
 Σε Dragster και άλους τέτοιους αγώνες χρησημοποιούν διάφορα μίγματα καυσίμου. Μέχρι και Ασετόν με βενζίνη.
 Μην βάλεις όμως ασετόν στην μηχανή σου γιατί μπορεί να ανατιναχτεί από μεγάλες πιέσεις και υπερθερμανση....
 (Ασε που θα λιώσουν ολα τα λαστιχένια σωληνάκια).

----------


## Xarry

Την μεθοδο εμπλουτισμο του καυσιμου με ακετονη (ασετον) την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις με αντιληπτα αποτελεσματα ειτε αρνητικα ειτε θετικα;

----------


## αθικτον

Καλημερα σε ολους. Αν μπορουσε να λειτουργησει
ικανοποιητικα αυτο, τοτε θα λεγαμε το νερο νερακι
αφου καποιοι (εταιριες πετρελαιων) θα αγοραζαν τα
δικαιωματα στα αποθεματα νερου δωροδωκοντας 
πολιτικους. Ετσι αυτο θα γινοταν πανακριβο.
  Μη ξεχναμε την περιπτωση της πολιτειας οπου
εκλεχτηκε κυβερνητης ο "σβαρτσενεγκερ", οταν 
καποιοι "επενδυτες" σκεφτηκαν να προαγορασουν
το ρευμα που θα παραγοταν τα επομενα "χ" χρονια.
   Οποτε οι πολιτες πληρωναν τους λογαριασμους
σ'αυτους και οχι στην εταιρια ηλεκτρισμου.
     Αποτελεσμα; Ανεβασαν τρομερα την τιμη της 
κιλοβατωρας κατακλεβωντας "νομιμα" τον κοσμο,
αφηνωντας χιλιαδες ανθρωπους χωρις ρευμα
που δεν ειχαν να πληρωσουν,αμετρητοι τονοι 
τροφιμων  στα ψυγεια χαλασαν.
 Δεν ειναι δυσκολο να κανουν το ιδιο και με το νερο 
που ειναι πιο απαραιτητο απο το ρευμα αλλα το 
υποτιμαμε γιατι το θεωρουμε δεδομενο.
  Αρα οσοι ειναι γνωστες καλυτερα να μην 
δημοσιευουν ολοκληρωμενες κατασκευες αλλα σε 
κομματια 'ή να της δινουν στον καθε ενα ξεχωριστα 
με "e-mail", ωστε μονο οσοι εχουν πραγματικα 
αναγκη ,να κατσουν να συνθεσουν το "παζλ". Η 
γνωμη μου ειναι πως καλυτερα να παρακαλαμε να 
μην τελειοποιηθει το συστημα και γεμισει η αθηνα με 
αυτοκινητα που δεν καινε βενζινη γιατι "οι μεγαλοι" 
θα το προσεξουν και τοτε αλλοιμονο μας.

            φιλικα,Γιωργος,αθικτον.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Την μεθοδο εμπλουτισμο του καυσιμου με ακετονη (ασετον) την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις με αντιληπτα αποτελεσματα ειτε αρνητικα ειτε θετικα;



Ναι, εγώ σε πειραματικό στάδιο. Σε μικρή αναλογία (περίπου 5cc σε κάθε 10 λίτρα βενζίνη) βελτιώνει αναιπαίσθητα την καύση αλλα ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία ο κινητήρας. Το ίδιο γίνετε και με την κηροζίνη στην ίδια αναλογία.
 Για μεγαλύτερη αναλογία δεν ξέρω. δεν το έχω κάνει.
 Αν ψάξεις στον γούγλη θα δείς ΠΟΛΛΕΣ σελίδες. Βέβαια, ως συνήθως, μήν τα πιστεύεις όλα όσα διαβάζεις ....

----------


## spiroscfu

> Ενδιαφέρων το βιντεάκι Σπύρο. Εξηγεί βέβαια το ανάποδο απο την ηλεκτρόλυση, αλλα είναι καλό και είναι μια τεχνική που κερδίζει συνεχώς έδαφος.
>  Σε αυτήν την τεχνολογία, χρησημοποιείτε μια φιάλη με αέριο υδρογώνο που οδηγείτε στις κυψέλες παραγωγής ρεύματος. Εκεί αντιδρά με οξυγώνο από την ατμόσφαιρα και παράγετε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια η οποία αποθηκευετε σε συσωρευτές και μετά κινεί έναν ηλεκτροκινητήρα. Το μόνο πρόβλημα σε αυτή την τεχνολογία είναι η τεράστια φιάλη υδρογώνου και οι κίνδυνοι που υπάρχουν στην αποθήκευση και εφοδιασμό του αερίου, μιας και το υδρογώνο είναι εξερετικά εκρηκτικό αέριο...



Σωτήρη τρόποι υπάρχουν πολλοί, το θέμα είναι ποιούς συμφέρει να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο (τουλάχιστον ακόμη)
http://www.azonano.com/news.aspx?newsID=12224&lang=el





> ( Φίλε μου αν δεν προκύψει τίποτα, θα είμαι στο νησί μας τέλος του μήνα. ΔΕΝ βλέπω την ώρα....    )



Μηχανόβιος φυσικά ε? βλέπω DL1000, K8, ..  πόσα έχεις

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλημερα σε ολους. Αν μπορουσε να λειτουργησει
> ικανοποιητικα αυτο, τοτε θα λεγαμε το νερο νερακι
> .
> .
> φιλικα,Γιωργος,αθικτον.



 Φίλε μου Γιώργο, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο....  ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ    :frown:   :frown:   :frown:

----------


## dalai

H αρχη Δ.Ε. ισχυει σιγουρα και η καυση υδρογονου δεν αποδιδει περισσοτερο ενεργειακά απο την παραγωγη του. Εκτος..... 
εκτος αν η ενεργεια αποθηκευετε  σε μορφη υδρογονου οταν το αυτοκινητο κινητε σε νορμαλ ταχυτητες ή ρελαντι  και  τα καιει αποτωμα οταν πατησει ο οδηγος το γκαζι.  Μονο τοτε εχει νοημα αύξησης αποδοσης,αλλα ποτε δεν εχει νόημα στην οικονομια.

----------


## ts0gl1s

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη μου δεν μας αφήνουν οι πετρέλαιο εταιρίες να το αναπτύξουμε στην αγορά

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μηχανόβιος φυσικά ε? βλέπω DL1000, K8, .. πόσα έχεις



Εεεμμμ.... Πόσα έχω ?? Τι ενοείς ? Χιλιόμετρα ?
Αν ενοείς μηχανές ΜΙΑ είναι  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
SUZUKI V-STROM, 1000 κυβικά, μοντέλο Κ8 (δηλαδή κατασκευή 2008 )  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Θα είμαι στο Υψος απο Σάββατο 25 Ιουνίου μέχρι Κυριακή 10 Ιουλίου για διακοπές.
Αν θές κανονίζουμε και καφέ.

----------


## Xarry

> Ναι, εγώ σε πειραματικό στάδιο. Σε μικρή αναλογία (περίπου 5cc σε κάθε 10 λίτρα βενζίνη) βελτιώνει αναιπαίσθητα την καύση αλλα ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία ο κινητήρας. Το ίδιο γίνετε και με την κηροζίνη στην ίδια αναλογία.
>  Για μεγαλύτερη αναλογία δεν ξέρω. δεν το έχω κάνει.
>  Αν ψάξεις στον γούγλη θα δείς ΠΟΛΛΕΣ σελίδες. Βέβαια, ως συνήθως, μήν τα πιστεύεις όλα όσα διαβάζεις ....



 Το εχω μελετησει αρκετα το θεμα και μαλιστα σε αυτοκινητιστικα φορουμ ατομα που γνωριζω ισχυριζονται οτι υπαρχει αισθητη διαφορα. Εγω δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ακομα για να εχω δικη μου αποψη.

----------


## klik

> ..Ενα αυτοκίνητο 1600[/FONT]cc ρουφάει σε κάθε στροφή (χρόνο) του κινητήρα 1600 κυβικά εκατοστά αέρα.
> Οταν είναι στο ρελαντί, δηλαδή 1000 στροφές το λεπτό (Σαλ), ρουφάει 1600cc χ 1000 Σαλ = 1.600.000 κυβικά εκατοστά αέρα το λεπτό, δηλαδή 1600 λίτρα αέρα το λεπτό στο ρελαντί !!!...



Χαλάρωσε βρε! :Tongue2:  Ο κύκλος είναι 2 περιστροφές του κινητήρα (μια περιστροφή έχει εισαγωγή - συμπίεση και μια έχει εκτόνωση - εξαγωγή), άρα τα μισά από αυτά που υπολογίζεις.
Φυσικά έχουμε και μια ποσότητα βενζίνης (υγρό) που μετατρέπεται σε αέριο (με πολλαπλάσιο όγκο).

----------


## SV1JRT

> Χαλάρωσε βρε! Ο κύκλος είναι 2 περιστροφές του κινητήρα (μια περιστροφή έχει εισαγωγή - συμπίεση και μια έχει εκτόνωση - εξαγωγή), άρα τα μισά από αυτά που υπολογίζεις.
> Φυσικά έχουμε και μια ποσότητα βενζίνης (υγρό) που μετατρέπεται σε αέριο (με πολλαπλάσιο όγκο).



ΟΚ. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Θές να πούμε ότι στις 5.000 Σαλ, ο κινητήρας ρουφάει τον μισό αέρα απο ότι υπολόγισα ?? Θές να το κάνουμε ένα τρίτο απο τον υπολογισμό μου ?? Να ρουφάει 2.500 Λίτρα αέρα, αντί για 8.000 λίτρα που υπολόγισα ? ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. Και πάλι όμως, το 0.5 λίτρα Υδρογόνου πρός 2.500 λίτρα αέρα, θα κάνει καμία διαφορά στην ιπποδύναμή ???

 Η απάτη της συγκεκριμένης συσκευής είναι τόσο τρανή που όπως και να το υπολογίσεις, φωνάζει......

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Tongue2:   :Tongue2:   :Tongue2:

----------


## klik

> ...Και πάλι όμως, το 0.5 λίτρα Υδρογόνου πρός 2.500 λίτρα αέρα, θα κάνει καμία διαφορά στην ιπποδύναμή ???
> 
>  Η απάτη της συγκεκριμένης συσκευής είναι τόσο τρανή που όπως και να το υπολογίσεις, φωνάζει......
> 
>   :



Είναι καθαρά θέμα διατροφής! Αν αυξηθούν τα γεύματα φασολάδας και στιφάδου, θα έχουμε αρκετό αέριο για εμπλουτισμό βενζίνης/πετρελαίου!
 :Biggrin: 
Υγ. κάποιο άρθρο είχα διαβάσει πολύυυ παλιότερα ότι σε μια μελέτη στην Αγγλία, ότι τάιζαν αστέγους με μια μεξικάνικη ποικιλία φασόλια και κλάναν συνεχώς! Στην "εξαγωγή", είχαν σωλήνες περισυλλογής του οικολογικού "αερίου" (αρέσουν σε πολλούς Άγγλους και οι "σωλήνες"...)  :Lol:

----------


## galileos

φιλοι μου καλό είναι οταν απαντούμε σε κάτι να το γνωριζουμέ και όχι να αναπτυσουμε τη δικια μας θεωρια.
Σωτήρη ασχόλουμε με το θεμά εδω και κάτι μήνες το έχω τοποθετήση και στο δικό μου αυτοκίνητο ford fiesta- diesel και έχω δει διαφορα στην κατανάλωση 30% και μεγαλυτερες επιδόσεις. Αλλά οπως σου είπα diesel... Στα βενζινοκίνητα δεν μπορεις να κερδίσεις τόσο διοτι άλλη αρχη λειτουργείας...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Είναι καθαρά θέμα διατροφής! Αν αυξηθούν τα γεύματα φασολάδας και στιφάδου, θα έχουμε αρκετό αέριο για εμπλουτισμό βενζίνης/πετρελαίου!
> 
> Υγ. κάποιο άρθρο είχα διαβάσει πολύυυ παλιότερα ότι σε μια μελέτη στην Αγγλία, ότι τάιζαν αστέγους με μια μεξικάνικη ποικιλία φασόλια και κλάναν συνεχώς! Στην "εξαγωγή", είχαν σωλήνες περισυλλογής του οικολογικού "αερίου" (αρέσουν σε πολλούς Άγγλους και οι "σωλήνες"...)




 Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
 ΣΩΣΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣ

 ΤΡΩΤΕ ΦΑΣΟΛΑΔΑ παιδιά να σωθούμε απο την βενζίνα...
Οι Εγγλέζοι βέβαι έχουν ένα.... προβάδισμα  :Very Happy:   αλλ'α δέν πειράζει. Θα ζήσουμε και χωρίς τους σωλήνες...

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## SV1JRT

> φιλοι μου καλό είναι οταν απαντούμε σε κάτι να το γνωριζουμέ και όχι να αναπτυσουμε τη δικια μας θεωρια.
> Σωτήρη ασχόλουμε με το θεμά εδω και κάτι μήνες το έχω τοποθετήση και στο δικό μου αυτοκίνητο ford fiesta- diesel και έχω δει διαφορα στην κατανάλωση 30% και μεγαλυτερες επιδόσεις. Αλλά οπως σου είπα diesel... Στα βενζινοκίνητα δεν μπορεις να κερδίσεις τόσο διοτι άλλη αρχη λειτουργείας...



 ΔΕΝ είδα να αναπτύσετε καμία δική μας θεωρεία.. Ισα ίσα που μιλησαμε με εδραιωμένους μαθηματικούς τύπους και νόμους της φυσικής. Το ότι έχεις παρατηρήσει αύξηση 30% στιε επιδόσεις είναι η δική σου και τελείως υποκειμενική εντύπωση. ΑΝ έχεις να μας παραθέσεις κάποια στοιχεία που ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΥΚΝΕΙΟΥΝ τα λεγόμενα σου, βάσει μαθηματικών μοντέλων ή φυσικής, ευχαρίστως να τα δούμε. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα να απαγορευσεις την συζήτηση και την ανταλαγή πληροφοριών μεταξύ τών μελών του φόρουμ. Το οτι χρησημοποιείς ένα μηχάνημα, το οποίο ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ υποστηρίζω οτι ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΤΗ, δεν σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να επιβάλεις την γνώμη σου. 

 Φιλικά πάντα και σε αναμονή χειροπιαστών στοιχείων.

----------


## mihalas2

γεια χαρα  και απο μενα .

παιδια νομιζω οτι υπαρχει ενα λαθακι 

ενας κινητηρας 1600κε τραβαει   400κε   στον καθε κυκλο (χρονο) .    και οχι 1600 η 800

οι εκρηξεις γινονται σε ακολουθια .
μια εκρηξη στον καθε κυκλο.
400κε  χ  4 χρονους (κυκλους) = 1600κε

επομενως προτεινω να ξαναγινει η ...(σουμα)

εφ οσον ενα σωστο μειγμα καυσιμου ειναι σε ποσοστο !   14 προς 1.

----------


## -nikos-

[QUOTE=mihalas2;439697]γεια χαρα και απο μενα .
 ενας κινητηρας 1600κε τραβαει 400κε στον καθε κυκλο (χρονο) . και οχι 1600 η 800


ναι αλλα,,,το θεμα ειναι αν οι σησκευες αυτες προσφερουν η οχι στην αποδωση.
τα αυτοκινητα αποδεδιγμενα αυξανουν καταναλωση για να φωρτιζουν την μπαταρια
η καυση του υδρωγονου δεν αυξανει τον ογγο του οπως κανει η βενζινη, συν οτι 
η ποσωτητα που παραγεται δεν φτανει ουτε για να αναψεις τσιγαρο ποσο μαλον να 
εμπλουτισεις 400κυβικα εκατοστα 3000φωρες το λεπτο,,,,,,,,
Αντιθετα ειναι επισεις αποδεδιγμενο οτι οταν επικρατει ομιχλη η αποδωση του 
αυτοκινητου αυξανεται λογο το οτι το οξυγονο του νερου περνει μερος στην καυση,,,
θα μπορουσε βαση αυτου να υπαρξει μια συσκευη που να προσφερει οικονομια στα 
καυσιμα με την χρηση νερου αλλα οχι η συγκεκριμενη που χρησημοποιη την ηλεκτρολυση.

----------


## klik

> ...θα μπορουσε βαση αυτου να υπαρξει μια συσκευη που να προσφερει οικονομια στα 
> καυσιμα με την χρηση νερου...



 υπάρχουν και τέτοια, δες water injection π.χ..

----------


## -nikos-

> υπάρχουν και τέτοια, δες water injection π.χ..



ναι αλλα υπαρχουν για απλα οικογενειακα αυτοκινητα ? η μονο για ''φτιαγμενα''

----------


## Jimakos_Sn

> γεια χαρα  και απο μενα .
> 
> παιδια νομιζω οτι υπαρχει ενα λαθακι 
> 
> ενας κινητηρας 1600κε τραβαει   400κε   στον καθε κυκλο (χρονο) .    και οχι 1600 η 800



Μας ενδιαφέρει η πλήρης περιστροφή ανά λεπτό και όχι αν ο κινητήρας δουλεύει σε 2 ή 4 χρόνους. Και αυτό για να πάμε απο ΣαΛ σε ποσότητα μείγματος. Επίσης δεν είναι ο κάθε χρόνος ένας κύκλος.
Σε τετράχρονο 1600κε είναι 800κε ανά πλήρη περιστροφή του στρόφαλου.

----------


## -nikos-

> Μας ενδιαφέρει η πλήρης περιστροφή ανά λεπτό και όχι αν ο κινητήρας δουλεύει σε 2 ή 4 χρόνους. Και αυτό για να πάμε απο ΣαΛ σε ποσότητα μείγματος. Επίσης δεν είναι ο κάθε χρόνος ένας κύκλος.
> Σε τετράχρονο 1600κε είναι 800κε ανά πλήρη περιστροφή του στρόφαλου.



ναι ετσι ειναι γιατι οταν ο στροφαλος ειναι ''πανω'' εχουμε σιμπιεση σε ενα κυλινδρο και 
οταν ειναι ''κατω'' εχουμε σιμπιεση σε ενα αλλο,,,αρα σε μια πληρη περιστρωφη εχουμε 800κ.ε.
καταναλωση.[οι υπολυποι κυλινδροι εκτελουν τους αλλους τρεις χρονους.]

----------


## mihalas2

σωστος  ο δημητρης?

και τι κανουμε τωρα τα παραταμε?

με βαλατε σε σκεψεις .....

λοιπον με 750w τι παραγωγη  αεριου μπορουμε να πιασουμε?
αυτο αν το βαλουμε στην εισαγωγη θα κερδισουμε 1HP?
 η την αναλογια σε ροπη?

εχει κανει καποιος τετοια μετρηση?

----------


## SV1JRT

> σωστος  ο δημητρης?
> 
> και τι κανουμε τωρα τα παραταμε?
> 
> με βαλατε σε σκεψεις .....
> 
> λοιπον με 750w τι παραγωγη  αεριου μπορουμε να πιασουμε?
> αυτο αν το βαλουμε στην εισαγωγη θα κερδισουμε 1HP?
>  η την αναλογια σε ροπη?
> ...




Τι να το κάνεις το 1Hp παραπάνω??? Παπί έχεις ??  χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> ΔΕΝ είδα να αναπτύσετε καμία δική μας θεωρεία.. Ισα ίσα που μιλησαμε με εδραιωμένους μαθηματικούς τύπους και νόμους της φυσικής. Το ότι έχεις παρατηρήσει αύξηση 30% στιε επιδόσεις είναι η δική σου και τελείως υποκειμενική εντύπωση. ΑΝ έχεις να μας παραθέσεις κάποια στοιχεία που ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΥΚΝΕΙΟΥΝ τα λεγόμενα σου, βάσει μαθηματικών μοντέλων ή φυσικής, ευχαρίστως να τα δούμε. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα να απαγορευσεις την συζήτηση και την ανταλαγή πληροφοριών μεταξύ τών μελών του φόρουμ. Το οτι χρησημοποιείς ένα μηχάνημα, το οποίο ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ υποστηρίζω οτι ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΤΗ, δεν σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να επιβάλεις την γνώμη σου. 
> 
>  Φιλικά πάντα και σε αναμονή χειροπιαστών στοιχείων.



Μην είστε απόλυτοι προφασιζόμενοι τους νόμους της φυσικής κτλ. Δεν νομίζω ο φίλος gagileos να έχει να κερδίσει κάτι. Ούτε φυσικά κατακρίνω την προσωπική γνώμη κανενός. Ούτε φυσικά υποστηρίζω οτι μπορούμε να πάρουμε ενέργεια από το πουθενά.
Ομως...
Λάθος κάνετε όταν προσπαθείτε να υπολογίσετε το όγκο αέρα που χρειάζεται ένας κινητήρα κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ. Εδώ μιλάμε για *εμπλουτισμό* καυσίμου βενζίνης ή πετρελαίου και όχι αποκλειστική χρήση υρδογόνου (ή μάλλον υδραέριου για να είμαστε ακριβείς). Αυτό σημαίνει οτι εφόσον ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο galileos, προφανώς έχει να κάνει με την απόδοση του κινητήρα εσωτερικής καύσης, που ως γνωστόν οι κανονική απόδοση των κινητήρων δεν ξεπερνά το 40~45%. Το υπόλοιπο έγινε απώλειες και "πάει". Οπότε γιατί να μην δεχτώ ότι ο "εμπλουτισμός" αυτός αυξάνει την απόδοση του κινητήρα, έστω 30%. ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ. Απλά εκμεταλλεύομαι καλύτερα το κυρίως καύσιμο. 
Να έχετε υπόψην σας ότι η λειτουργία ενός κινητήρα δεν διέπεται από έναν και δύο νόμους της Φυσικής και από πέντε μαθηματικούς τύπους. Υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες παράγοντες που μπορούν να επηρεάσουν την απόδοση ενός κινητήρα, οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς είναι αστάθμητοι. 

Φιλικά Πέτρος

----------


## AKHS

*Θα προτιμούσα να ακούσω απόψεις ανθρώπων που το έχουν εγκαταστήσεικαι έχουν ασχοληθεί και όχι μαθηματικές θεωρίες και λανθασμένους υπολογισμούς*

----------


## -nikos-

> *Θα προτιμούσα να ακούσω απόψεις ανθρώπων που το έχουν εγκαταστήσεικαι έχουν ασχοληθεί και όχι μαθηματικές θεωρίες και λανθασμένους υπολογισμούς*



εδω λεμε οτι δεν προσφερει τιποτα και εσυ θελης να ακουσεις και αυτους που το 
χρεισιμοποιουν,,,,,,,ποσα κοροιδα νομιζεις οτι υπαρχουν ??
ολοι αυτοι που διατινωνται οτι εχει 30%οικονομια πρεπει με καποιο τροπο να
εχουν σχεση με το εμποριο αυτων των συσκευων και καποιο καιρδος απο αυτα.
Και φιλε πετρο πως εμπλουτιζει το καυσιμο αφου οδιγειται στην ισαγωγη αερα οπου 
ισρεει αερας 800κυβικων εκατοστων 3000 με 5000 φωρες το λεπτο,,,,,,,,
οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε ενας φιλος πιο πανω καλυτερα να το συνδεσουμε με τις 
κλανιες μας,,,,θα γλιτοσουμε και τα χρηματα αγωρας της σησκευης και θα εχουμε το 
ιδιο αποτελεσμα.
για να εχουμε 30%οικονομια πρεπει να κλανουμε 265κυβικα εκατοστα αεριο 3000φωρες το λεπτο.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μην είστε απόλυτοι προφασιζόμενοι τους νόμους της φυσικής κτλ. Δεν νομίζω ο φίλος gagileos να έχει να κερδίσει κάτι. Ούτε φυσικά κατακρίνω την προσωπική γνώμη κανενός. Ούτε φυσικά υποστηρίζω οτι μπορούμε να πάρουμε ενέργεια από το πουθενά.
> Ομως...
> Λάθος κάνετε όταν προσπαθείτε να υπολογίσετε το όγκο αέρα που χρειάζεται ένας κινητήρα κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ. Εδώ μιλάμε για *εμπλουτισμό* καυσίμου βενζίνης ή πετρελαίου και όχι αποκλειστική χρήση υρδογόνου (ή μάλλον υδραέριου για να είμαστε ακριβείς). Αυτό σημαίνει οτι εφόσον ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο galileos, προφανώς έχει να κάνει με την απόδοση του κινητήρα εσωτερικής καύσης, που ως γνωστόν οι κανονική απόδοση των κινητήρων δεν ξεπερνά το 40~45%. Το υπόλοιπο έγινε απώλειες και "πάει". Οπότε γιατί να μην δεχτώ ότι ο "εμπλουτισμός" αυτός αυξάνει την απόδοση του κινητήρα, έστω 30%. ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ. Απλά εκμεταλλεύομαι καλύτερα το κυρίως καύσιμο. 
> Να έχετε υπόψην σας ότι η λειτουργία ενός κινητήρα δεν διέπεται από έναν και δύο νόμους της Φυσικής και από πέντε μαθηματικούς τύπους. Υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες παράγοντες που μπορούν να επηρεάσουν την απόδοση ενός κινητήρα, οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς είναι αστάθμητοι. 
> 
> Φιλικά Πέτρος



 Φιλε μου Πέτρο, εγραψα μια μακροσκελέστατη απάντηση που εξηγούσα διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα, αλλά πάτησα κατα λάθος του κουμπί "ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ" αντι για το "Υποβολή" λόγω απροσεξίας και χάθηκαν όλα...
 Αν βρώ χρόνο, θα το ξαναγράψω....  :Smile:

----------


## SV1JRT

> *Θα προτιμούσα να ακούσω απόψεις ανθρώπων που το έχουν εγκαταστήσεικαι έχουν ασχοληθεί και όχι μαθηματικές θεωρίες και λανθασμένους υπολογισμούς*




 Φίλε μου Ακη, συγνώμη που στο λέω και ΔΕΝ έχω πρόθεση να σε θίξω, αλλά  είσαι το ιδανικό θύμα που ψάχνουν οι επιτίδιοι απατεώνες που πουλάνε  τέτοια "συστήματα". Αν δεν ξέρεις την θεωρία και τον τρόπο λειτουργείας αυτών των "συσκευών" θα σου πουλήσουν φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες...

 Οσο για τους υπολογισμούς, ΔΕΝ είναι λάθος επειδή δεν λένε αυτό που θές να ακούσεις...
 Αν σου παρουσίαζα μια δήθεν θεωρία με ένα μαθηματικό τύπο που να έλεγε πόσο καλό είναι το μηχάνημα αυτό, μάλον θα σου άρεσε...

 Και μιάς και το ανάφερα.. Εχω φτιάξει ένα μηχάνημα ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ. Αυξάνει 50% την ιπποδύναμη του κινητήρα ενώ παράληλα μειώνει την κατανάλωση καυσίμου στο μισό. Το έχει δοκιμάσει ο μπατζανάκης μου και ο Μήτσος ο περιπτεράς στην γωνία και έπαθαν πλάκα. Βασίζετε σε μία μυστική φόρμουλα που ανακάλυψε το Πανεπιστήμιο Κουφονησίων και κάνει ΘΑΥΜΑΤΑ. Ρώτα και τον μπατζανάκη μου. Και δεν κοστίζει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Μόνο 300 ευρώ. Σκέψου τί οικονομία θα κάνεις....

----------


## SV1JRT

> οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε ενας φιλος πιο πανω καλυτερα να το συνδεσουμε με τις 
> κλανιες μας,,,,θα γλιτοσουμε και τα χρηματα αγωρας της σησκευης και θα εχουμε το 
> ιδιο αποτελεσμα.
> για να εχουμε 30%οικονομια πρεπει να κλανουμε 265κυβικα εκατοστα αεριο 3000φωρες το λεπτο.




 ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

 ΠΕΘΑΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΓΕΛΙΑ   !!!!!!!!!! ΚΑΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Και φιλε πετρο πως εμπλουτιζει το καυσιμο αφου οδιγειται στην ισαγωγη αερα οπου 
> ισρεει αερας 800κυβικων εκατοστων 3000 με 5000 φωρες το λεπτο,,,,,,,,
> οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε ενας φιλος πιο πανω καλυτερα να το συνδεσουμε με τις 
> κλανιες μας,,,,θα γλιτοσουμε και τα χρηματα αγωρας της σησκευης και θα εχουμε το 
> ιδιο αποτελεσμα.
> για να εχουμε 30%οικονομια πρεπει να κλανουμε 265κυβικα εκατοστα αεριο 3000φωρες το λεπτο.



Μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός. Δεν μπορώ να το πω πιο απλά από το να πω οτι: "ίσως η μικρή έστω ποσότητα υδρογόνου να λειτουργεί ως καταλύτης για μεγαλύτερη απόδοση κινητήρα με το ήδη υπάρχον κύριο καύσιμο".
Πάντως θα προτιμούσα να ακούσω κάποιον, όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο AΚΗS, να πει οτι εγκατέστησε ένα τέτοιο σύστημα στο αυτοκίνητο (είτε το αγόρασε, είτε το έφτιαξε, άλλωστε υπάρχουν πολλά σχέδια για αυτό στο διαδίκτυο) και τελικά διαπίστωσε οτι *δεν είχε* αποτέλεσμα ή οτι η οικονομία που κατάφερε ήταν μάλλον "ψυχολογική". Προς το παρόν "ακούστηκαν" απόψεις οτι το δοκίμασαν και είχαν αποτέλεσμα.
Η άποψή μου είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να αποδείξω ούτε με υπολογισμούς ούτε με τίποτε αν τελικά κάνει οικονομία ή όχι. Αυτό που μπορώ να πω είναι να υποθέσω πως μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο βάση λογικής. Ομως πίστεψέ με, θεωρώ το εαυτό μου αρκετά δύσπιστο, μέχρι αηδίας θα έλεγα, όμως είμαι διαθέσιμος να το δω στην πράξη πριν βγάλω τα συμπεράσματά μου.

Οι απαντήσεις περί κλ@ανιών κτλ μάλλον ανήκουν στην σφαίρα της ειρωνείας και φυσικά δεν μπορεί να ληφθούν ως σοβαρή απάντηση.
Φιλικά πάντα Πέτρος.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός. Δεν μπορώ να το πω πιο απλά από το να πω οτι: "ίσως η μικρή έστω ποσότητα υδρογόνου να λειτουργεί ως καταλύτης για μεγαλύτερη απόδοση κινητήρα με το ήδη υπάρχον κύριο καύσιμο".
> Πάντως θα προτιμούσα να ακούσω κάποιον, όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο AΚΗS, να πει οτι εγκατέστησε ένα τέτοιο σύστημα στο αυτοκίνητο (είτε το αγόρασε, είτε το έφτιαξε, άλλωστε υπάρχουν πολλά σχέδια για αυτό στο διαδίκτυο) και τελικά διαπίστωσε οτι *δεν είχε* αποτέλεσμα ή οτι η οικονομία που κατάφερε ήταν μάλλον "ψυχολογική". Προς το παρόν "ακούστηκαν" απόψεις οτι το δοκίμασαν και είχαν αποτέλεσμα.
> Η άποψή μου είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να αποδείξω ούτε με υπολογισμούς ούτε με τίποτε αν τελικά κάνει οικονομία ή όχι. Αυτό που μπορώ να πω είναι να υποθέσω πως μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο βάση λογικής. Ομως πίστεψέ με, θεωρώ το εαυτό μου αρκετά δύσπιστο, μέχρι αηδίας θα έλεγα, όμως είμαι διαθέσιμος να το δω στην πράξη πριν βγάλω τα συμπεράσματά μου.
> 
> Οι απαντήσεις περί κλ@ανιών κτλ μάλλον ανήκουν στην σφαίρα της ειρωνείας και φυσικά δεν μπορεί να ληφθούν ως σοβαρή απάντηση.
> Φιλικά πάντα Πέτρος.





   Φίλε μου Πέτρο, κατ’ αρχήν δεν τίθεται θέμα ειρωνείας. Όλοι είμαστε ίσοι και έχουμε το δικαίωμα της γνώμης μας. Τα σχόλια περί κλανιών ανήκουν στη σφαίρα του χιούμορ και του αστείου. Δεν έχουν σκοπό να χλευάσουν και να θίξουν κανένα.

   Τώρα, όσον αφορά το θέμα «εμπλουτισμού» της βενζίνης δεν ισχύει. Υδρογόνο και Βενζίνη δεν ανακατεύονται. Τελεία και παύλα.

   Το αέριο Υδρογόνο – Οξυγόνο που παράγετε από την συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης είναι σε τέτοια ποσότητα που είναι πρακτικά ΑΜΕΛΗΤΕΟ στην καύση της βενζίνης. Στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ υδρογόνο στον αέρα που αναπνέουμε, παρά στην ποσότητα που παράγετε από την συσκευή. (δες την χημική ανάλυση του αέρα. Το Υδρογόνο είναι το τέταρτο σε ποσότητα αέριο στη ατμόσφαιρα, μετά τα Άζωτο (78%), Οξυγόνο (21%), Διοξείδιο του άνθρακα (0,7%), Υδρογόνο (0,2%), Ηλιον και λοιπά αέρια (0,1%). )

   Ο όρος «ΥΔΡΑΕΡΙΟ» που χρησιμοποίησες σε προηγούμενο πόστ, δεν υπάρχει. Η μίξη υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου που παράγετε από τη συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης ΔΕΝ λέγετε «υδραέριο». Ούτε και η προέλευση του από την ηλεκτρόλυση νερού δικαιολογεί την ονομασία αυτή. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι δική σου ονομασία αυτή ή την έχεις δει σε κάποια τέτοια συσκευή, αλλά είναι εντελώς ανυπόστατη.

   Το να πει κάποιος που έχει βάλει το σύστημα στο αυτοκίνητο του ότι είναι καλό ή κακό, καταλαβαίνεις πιστεύω ότι είναι τελείως υποκειμενικό και ΔΕΝ αποτελεί επιστημονική απόδειξη. Ο καθένας θα αξιολογήσει την συσκευή θετικά ή αρνητικά ανάλογα με την διάθεση του. Το ίδιο θα κάνεις και εσύ αν αγοράσεις τελικά την συσκευή.

   Όπως είπες και εσύ, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να αποδείξεις ότι η συσκευή κάνει αυτό που υπόσχετε, ΟΥΤΕ και κανένας άλλος φυσικά μπορεί, απλά γιατί η συσκευή είναι απάτη και δεν υπάρχει κανένας νόμος της φυσικής που να δικαιολογεί αυτά που υποστηρίζει ότι κάνει. Αντιθέτως, υπάρχουν ΠΟΛΛΕΣ αποδείξεις για την απάτη. Αν υπήρχε έστω και μισός νόμος της φυσικής ή μαθηματική απόδειξη ότι αυτό το πράγμα δουλεύει, δεν θα το έγραφαν με μεγάλα γράμματα πάνω στο κουτί ??

  Όσο για την βελτίωση της καύσης, η απόδοση ενός καυσίμου μετριέται με την ποσότητα των αερίων που παράγονται μετά την καύση του και ΟΧΙ με το πόσο εύκολα αναφλέγονται. Το πιο αποδοτικό καύσιμο είναι η κηροζίνη και το μαζούτ που χρησιμοποιούνται σε αεροπλάνα και πλοία αντίστοιχα. Μετά είναι το πετρέλαιο και τέλος η βενζίνη. Ο λόγος που χρησιμοποιούμε βενζίνη είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται πολύπλοκο μηχανισμό για τον κινητήρα με καλούτσικη απόδοση. Με το σκεπτικό αυτό, το υδρογόνο είναι το χειρότερο καύσιμο γιατί παράγει εξαιρετικά μεγάλη θερμότητα κατά την καύση του και μηδενικά αέρια. (το μόνο που παράγετε από την καύση του υδρογόνου είναι υδρατμοί, που δεν έχουν αρκετή δύναμη να κινήσουν τα πιστόνια στην μηχανή, Για αυτούς τους λόγους δεν υπάρχει κινητήρας που να καίει απευθείας υδρογόνο.)

   Βάση των παραπάνω, αν η συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης μπορούσε να παράγει αρκετό αέριο, το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να πετύχει, θα ήταν υπερθέρμανση του κινητήρα.

----------


## mihalas2

> Τι να το κάνεις το 1Hp παραπάνω??? Παπί έχεις ??  χαχαχαχαχαχα



οχι βρε σωτηρη.δεν εχω παπι .
απλα για να εχουμε μια ταξη μεγεθους ,
και εφ οσον υπαρχει καποιο κερδος , βλεπουμε.

----------


## taxideytis

off topic..





> Το πιο αποδοτικό καύσιμο είναι η κηροζίνη και το μαζούτ που  χρησιμοποιούνται σε αεροπλάνα και πλοία αντίστοιχα. Μετά είναι το  πετρέλαιο και τέλος η βενζίνη



με τα λίγα που γνωρίζω..*η κηροζίνη είναι στην ουσία καθαρό πετρέλαιο*...χρησιμοποιείται στα αεροσκάφη διότι έιναι έφλεκτο χωρίς να έχει την πτητικότητα της βενζίνης.
περισσότερα εδώ.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JP-8

το μαζούτ είναι οτι πιο βρωμερό απο καυσιμο υπάρχει...αλλά ναι είναι και αυτό το πιο αποδοτικό ... αλλά σε άλλες μηχανές....

----------


## SV1JRT

> off topic..
> 
> 
> 
> με τα λίγα που γνωρίζω..*η κηροζίνη είναι στην ουσία καθαρό πετρέλαιο*...χρησιμοποιείται στα αεροσκάφη διότι έιναι έφλεκτο χωρίς να έχει την πτητικότητα της βενζίνης.
> περισσότερα εδώ.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JP-8
> 
> το μαζούτ είναι οτι πιο βρωμερό απο καυσιμο υπάρχει...αλλά ναι είναι και αυτό το πιο αποδοτικό ... αλλά σε άλλες μηχανές....




 Σωστός.
 Ετσι ακριβώς είναι....

----------


## Xarry

> το μαζούτ είναι οτι πιο βρωμερό απο καυσιμο υπάρχει...αλλά ναι είναι και αυτό το πιο αποδοτικό ... αλλά σε άλλες μηχανές....



 Δεν ξερω αν το μαζουτ ειναι αυτο που λεμε ντιζελ ναυτιλιας (νομιζω δεν ειναι) αλλα το ντιζελ ναυτιλιας εγω ακουσει απο μηχανικο σε πλοια οτι ειναι το πιο καθαρο καυσιμο καθως περα απο τη μαυριλα δεν αφηνει τιποτα αλλο. Επισης οσον αφορα το ντιζελ ειναι καθαροτερο απο τη βενζινη μαλιστα πριν χρονια η PSA (ομιλος peugeot-citroen) ειχαν λανσαρει πειραματικα ενα μοντελο ντιζελ με ενα φιλτρο κατακρατησης στερεων σωματιδιων δικης τους κατασκευης το οποιο σαρωσε σε διακρισεις στην ευρωπη αλλα τα συμφεροντα το εθαψαν.

----------


## AKHS

> φιλοι μου καλό είναι οταν απαντούμε σε κάτι να το γνωριζουμέ και όχι να αναπτυσουμε τη δικια μας θεωρια.
> Σωτήρη ασχόλουμε με το θεμά εδω και κάτι μήνες το έχω τοποθετήση και στο δικό μου αυτοκίνητο ford fiesta- diesel και έχω δει διαφορα στην κατανάλωση 30% και μεγαλυτερες επιδόσεις. Αλλά οπως σου είπα diesel... Στα βενζινοκίνητα δεν μπορεις να κερδίσεις τόσο διοτι άλλη αρχη λειτουργείας...



Μπορείς να μας πεις περισσότερα για αυτό? Δηλαδή πόσο κόστισεπου το εγκατέστησες κτλ…..

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Φίλε μου Πέτρο, κατ’ αρχήν δεν τίθεται θέμα ειρωνείας. Όλοι είμαστε ίσοι και έχουμε το δικαίωμα της γνώμης μας. Τα σχόλια περί κλανιών ανήκουν στη σφαίρα του χιούμορ και του αστείου. Δεν έχουν σκοπό να χλευάσουν και να θίξουν κανένα.



Η ειρωνεία και το χιούμορ είναι δίδυμες αδερφές, για αυτό θέλει προσοχή.





> Τώρα, όσον αφορά το θέμα «εμπλουτισμού» της βενζίνης δεν ισχύει. Υδρογόνο και Βενζίνη δεν ανακατεύονται. Τελεία και παύλα.
> 
>    Το αέριο Υδρογόνο – Οξυγόνο που παράγετε από την συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης είναι σε τέτοια ποσότητα που είναι πρακτικά ΑΜΕΛΗΤΕΟ στην καύση της βενζίνης. Στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ υδρογόνο στον αέρα που αναπνέουμε, παρά στην ποσότητα που παράγετε από την συσκευή. (δες την χημική ανάλυση του αέρα. Το Υδρογόνο είναι το τέταρτο σε ποσότητα αέριο στη ατμόσφαιρα, μετά τα Άζωτο (78%), Οξυγόνο (21%), Διοξείδιο του άνθρακα (0,7%), Υδρογόνο (0,2%), Ηλιον και λοιπά αέρια (0,1%). )



Μπορεί να είναι λάθος ο όρος "Εμπλουτισμός". Ας πούμε ότι δρά καταλυτικά για καλύτερη απόδοση του καύσιμου βενζίνη





> Ο όρος «ΥΔΡΑΕΡΙΟ» που χρησιμοποίησες σε προηγούμενο πόστ, δεν υπάρχει. Η μίξη υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου που παράγετε από τη συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης ΔΕΝ λέγετε «υδραέριο». Ούτε και η προέλευση του από την ηλεκτρόλυση νερού δικαιολογεί την ονομασία αυτή. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι δική σου ονομασία αυτή ή την έχεις δει σε κάποια τέτοια συσκευή, αλλά είναι εντελώς ανυπόστατη.



Μην κολλάς στις λέξεις. Εσύ που μιλάς με επιστημονικούς όρους, πες μας πως λέγετε το μίγμα υδρογόνου οξυγόνου. Προφανώς κάπου το είδα γραμμένο επειδή έκανα μια σχολαστική αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο για θέμα αυτό και τον συνάντησα πολλές φορές τον όρο. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το ζητούμενο. Μπορεί να το ονομάσω και "Μήτσο". Υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Αυτή είναι ουσία??





> Το να πει κάποιος που έχει βάλει το σύστημα στο αυτοκίνητο του ότι είναι καλό ή κακό, καταλαβαίνεις πιστεύω ότι είναι τελείως υποκειμενικό και ΔΕΝ αποτελεί επιστημονική απόδειξη. Ο καθένας θα αξιολογήσει την συσκευή θετικά ή αρνητικά ανάλογα με την διάθεση του. Το ίδιο θα κάνεις και εσύ αν αγοράσεις τελικά την συσκευή.



   Πάντως, οτι νόμοι και αν ισχύουν, χωρίς την πειραματική απόδειξη δεν κάνουμε τίποτε. Αν κάποιος που την έχει δοκιμάσει θέλει να πει ψέματα (και δεν βλέπω τον λόγο για να το κάνει), εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι. Αν για σένα δεν αποτελεί απόδειξη η πειραματική διαδικασία, παρά μόνον η θεωρητική, πάλι δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι' αυτό. Αυτό που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να τοποθετήσω ένα τέτοιο σύστημα στο αυτοκίνητό μου και να βγάλω τα δικά μου συμπεράσματα. Από εκεί και πέρα τα παραθέτω και όποιος θέλει τα πιστεύει και όποιος θέλει οχι. Δημοκρατία έχουμε.
*Επαναλαμβάνω οτι δεν υποστηρίζω οτι δουλεύει αυτό το σύστημα, αλλά ούτε και το αντίθετο*. Απλά είμαι ανοιχτός σε κάθε γνώμη και κυρίως σέβομαι αυτόν που το έδωσε πέντε φράγκα για να το εγκαταστήσει και μου λέει τα αποτελέσματά του και τις απόψεις του. Απλά πρέπει για μένα να αποδειχθεί πειραματικά. Αν τελικά δουλεύει, το αφήνω στους επιστήμονες να το τεκμηριώσουν και θεωρητικά γατί και πως συμβαίνει αυτό.  







> Όπως είπες και εσύ, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να αποδείξεις ότι η συσκευή κάνει αυτό που υπόσχετε, ΟΥΤΕ και κανένας άλλος φυσικά μπορεί, απλά γιατί η συσκευή είναι απάτη και δεν υπάρχει κανένας νόμος της φυσικής που να δικαιολογεί αυτά που υποστηρίζει ότι κάνει.



Μπορώ όμως να το αποδείξω πειραματικά αν δουλεύει ή όχι.





> Αντιθέτως, υπάρχουν ΠΟΛΛΕΣ αποδείξεις για την απάτη. Αν υπήρχε έστω και μισός νόμος της φυσικής ή μαθηματική απόδειξη ότι αυτό το πράγμα δουλεύει, δεν θα το έγραφαν με μεγάλα γράμματα πάνω στο κουτί ??



Μπορείς τουλάχιστον να μας αναδημοσιεύσεις κάποια? 





> Όσο για την βελτίωση της καύσης, η απόδοση ενός καυσίμου μετριέται με την ποσότητα των αερίων που παράγονται μετά την καύση του και ΟΧΙ με το πόσο εύκολα αναφλέγονται. Το πιο αποδοτικό καύσιμο είναι η κηροζίνη και το μαζούτ που χρησιμοποιούνται σε αεροπλάνα και πλοία αντίστοιχα. Μετά είναι το πετρέλαιο και τέλος η βενζίνη. Ο λόγος που χρησιμοποιούμε βενζίνη είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται πολύπλοκο μηχανισμό για τον κινητήρα με καλούτσικη απόδοση. Με το σκεπτικό αυτό, το υδρογόνο είναι το χειρότερο καύσιμο γιατί παράγει εξαιρετικά μεγάλη θερμότητα κατά την καύση του και μηδενικά αέρια. (το μόνο που παράγετε από την καύση του υδρογόνου είναι υδρατμοί, που δεν έχουν αρκετή δύναμη να κινήσουν τα πιστόνια στην μηχανή, Για αυτούς τους λόγους δεν υπάρχει κινητήρας που να καίει απευθείας υδρογόνο.)
> 
>    Βάση των παραπάνω, αν η συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης μπορούσε να παράγει αρκετό αέριο, το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να πετύχει, θα ήταν υπερθέρμανση του κινητήρα.



 Αυτό θα μπορούσε να ισχύει στην περίπτωση της χρήσης *μόνο* υδρογόνου ως καύσιμο

----------


## -nikos-

> . Προς το παρόν "ακούστηκαν" απόψεις οτι το δοκίμασαν και είχαν αποτέλεσμα..
> Φιλικά πάντα Πέτρος.



 
χθες το απογευμα περασα απο ενα συνεργειο ενος γνωστου μου που κανει 
επεμβασεις *''αλχημικου τυπου''*με αποτελεσμα να αυξανεται κατακορυφα η ιποδυναμη και
να πευτει η καταναλωση σε τιμες *35%* και παραπανω,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
και οπως αρχισαμε να μιλαμε μου λεει οτι βαζει μια συσκευη που ΑΚΟΥΣΟΝ-ΑΚΟΥΣΟΝ, βαζει 
περισωτερο *ΟΖΩΝ* στη μηχανη.......του απαντω οτι αυτες τις μ@μ@κιες να μην τις λεει σε μενα
να τις πει σε κανενα ασχετο και μου λεει *''εγω βαζω αυτο το ειδικο φιλτρο και προσφερει περισωτερο* 
*οζων στη μηχανη''* του λεω *''αυτο δεν ειναι οζων''εσυ εισαι ζωον''αν νωμιζεις οτι τρωμε ολοι κοτοχορτο''*
και λιγο πριν μαλωσουμε μου λεει να δωκιμασω ενα αυτοκινητο που μολις ειχε φτιαξει,,
η ιποδηναμη ηταν τεραστια και φυσικα πηγενες παντου με το *ΡΙΛΑΝΤΙ* γιατι αν πατουσες το 
γκαζι τα πραγματα αγριευαν πολυ.
του λεω *''αυτη την ιποδυναμη μονο η αλλαγη εκεντροφωρου μπορει να την κανει''*
και μου λεει σχεδων συνομοτικα *''ας μινει μεταξυ μας''*
*ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ Ο ΜΑΓΚΑΣ αλαζει τους εκεντροφωρους με αγωνιστικους * 
και κοτσαρει και μερικα φιλτρακια του οζωντος ταχα μου οτι αυτα κανουν την 
διαφωρα και ο πελατης νωμιζει οτι καιει κοπανιστο αερα στο αυτοκινητο του και 
εχει οικονομια στα καυσιμα ενω εχει απλα αλαξει η σχεση ρωπης του κινητηρα στις πιο 
χαμηλες στροφες.
-
-και εδω κολαει η παροιμια ''με τις κλανιες τα αυγα δεν βαφωνται''
ο κινητηρας εχει μερικες αρχες λιτουργειας αναφλεξη-σχεση σιμπιεσης-χρονισμος-ποσωτητα καυσιμου-
παρεμβενωντας σε αυτα αλαζει και η συμπεριφωρα του αυτοκινητου,,
και μην τρεξετε για να βρητε αγωνιστικους εκεντροφωρους για το δικο σας αμαξι 
γιατι τα αστρα που λαμπουν περισωτερο καιγωνται γρηγωροτερα.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> χθες το απογευμα περασα απο ενα συνεργειο ενος γνωστου μου που κανει 
> επεμβασεις *''αλχημικου τυπου''*με αποτελεσμα να αυξανεται κατακορυφα η ιποδυναμη και
> να πευτει η καταναλωση σε τιμες *35%* και παραπανω,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> και οπως αρχισαμε να μιλαμε μου λεει οτι βαζει μια συσκευη που ΑΚΟΥΣΟΝ-ΑΚΟΥΣΟΝ, βαζει 
> περισωτερο *ΟΖΩΝ* στη μηχανη.......του απαντω οτι αυτες τις μ@μ@κιες να μην τις λεει σε μενα
> να τις πει σε κανενα ασχετο και μου λεει *''εγω βαζω αυτο το ειδικο φιλτρο και προσφερει περισωτερο* 
> *οζων στη μηχανη''* του λεω *''αυτο δεν ειναι οζων''εσυ εισαι ζωον''αν νωμιζεις οτι τρωμε ολοι κοτοχορτο''*
> και λιγο πριν μαλωσουμε μου λεει να δωκιμασω ενα αυτοκινητο που μολις ειχε φτιαξει,,
> η ιποδηναμη ηταν τεραστια και φυσικα πηγενες παντου με το *ΡΙΛΑΝΤΙ* γιατι αν πατουσες το 
> ...



Μιλάμε οφθαλμοφανή απάτη.

----------


## SV1JRT

[QUOTE]
Μπορεί να είναι λάθος ο όρος "Εμπλουτισμός". Ας πούμε ότι δρά καταλυτικά για καλύτερη απόδοση του καύσιμου βενζίνη
[/QUOTE]

*«Καταλύτης είναι η ουσία που με την παρουσία της διευκολύνει μια χημική αντίδραση, χωρίς όμως να λαμβάνει μέρος σε αυτή και* *χωρίς να μεταβάλλεται η ίδια».*

Από την Βικιπαίδεια. ΑΡΑ, το υδρογόνο ΔΕΝ είναι καταλύτης ούτε εμπλουτίζει την βενζίνη.


[QUOTE]
Μην κολλάς στις λέξεις. Εσύ που μιλάς με επιστημονικούς όρους, πες μας πως λέγετε το μίγμα υδρογόνου οξυγόνου. Προφανώς κάπου το είδα γραμμένο επειδή έκανα μια σχολαστική αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο για θέμα αυτό και τον συνάντησα πολλές φορές τον όρο. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το ζητούμενο. Μπορεί να το ονομάσω και "Μήτσο". Υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Αυτή είναι ουσία??
[/QUOTE]

Το μείγμα Υδρογόνου και Οξυγόνου, λέγετε *«ΜΕΙΓΜΑ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΞΥΓΟΝΟΥ».*
Δεν έχει κανένα άλλο όνομα. Αν το κάθε μείγμα είχε το δικό του όνομα, θα υπήρχαν μερικά τρισεκατομμύρια ονόματα !!!!
 Προσωπικά, ονόμασε το και Ζιζέλ... Το ίδιο μου κάνει....


 [QUOTE]
Πάντως, οτι νόμοι και αν ισχύουν, χωρίς την πειραματική απόδειξη δεν κάνουμε τίποτε. Αν κάποιος που την έχει δοκιμάσει θέλει να πει ψέματα (και δεν βλέπω τον λόγο για να το κάνει), εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι. Αν για σένα δεν αποτελεί απόδειξη η πειραματική διαδικασία, παρά μόνον η θεωρητική, πάλι δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι' αυτό. Αυτό που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να τοποθετήσω ένα τέτοιο σύστημα στο αυτοκίνητό μου και να βγάλω τα δικά μου συμπεράσματα. Από εκεί και πέρα τα παραθέτω και όποιος θέλει τα πιστεύει και όποιος θέλει οχι. Δημοκρατία έχουμε.
[B]Επαναλαμβάνω οτι δεν υποστηρίζω οτι δουλεύει αυτό το σύστημα, αλλά ούτε και το αντίθετο[/B]. Απλά είμαι ανοιχτός σε κάθε γνώμη και κυρίως σέβομαι αυτόν που το έδωσε πέντε φράγκα για να το εγκαταστήσει και μου λέει τα αποτελέσματά του και τις απόψεις του. Απλά πρέπει για μένα να αποδειχθεί πειραματικά. Αν τελικά δουλεύει, το αφήνω στους επιστήμονες να το τεκμηριώσουν και θεωρητικά γατί και πως συμβαίνει αυτό. 
[/QUOTE]

Αλλο πράγμα η πειραματική απόδειξη και άλλο «το έβαλα στο αυτοκίνητο μου και κάνει το Α ή το Β».

*«Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια*
*Πειραματική απόδειξη ονομάζεται η διαδικασία με την οποία επαληθεύονται στην πράξη τα αποτελέσματα στα οποία έχουμε καταλήξει από την  θεωρεία»*


*«Πείραμα*

*Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια*
*Ως Πείραμα χαρακτηρίζεται η οποιαδήποτε έμπρακτη δοκιμή ή εφαρμογή θεωρίας προς άσκηση ή μελέτη και γενικά ο κάθε έλεγχος της θεωρητικής γνώσης. Ειδικότερα όμως πείραμα λέγεται η υπό του ανθρώπου μεθοδική αναπαραγωγή ενός φαινομένου με στόχο την εξακρίβωση της φύσης του, των αιτιών που το προκαλούν και των νόμων από τους οποίους διέπεται αυτό το φαινόμενο.*
*Το πείραμα συμπληρώνει την παρατήρηση και παρέχει γνωστικό υλικό με το οποίο ο επιστήμονας έχει τουλάχιστον την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσει πλευρές του φαινομένου που ίσως στη φύση, του είναι αδύνατον. Το πείραμα εκτός της έκδηλης αναγκαιότητάς του εμφανίζει και τα ακόλουθα σημαντικά πλεονεκτήματα:*
*1. Τα προκαλούμενα από πειράματα φαινόμενα είναι υποκείμενα στον επιθυμητό χρόνο και όχι εκείνο της φύσεως.*
*2. Παρέχεται το δικαίωμα της επανάληψης κατά βούληση και κάθε φορά που κρίνεται αναγκαίο.*
*3. Παρέχουν χρόνο εξαγωγής συμπερασμάτων.*
*4. Παρέχουν δυνατότητα διαχωρισμού των φαινομένων που δεν παρέχεται στη Φύση*
*5. Παρέχεται συχνά η δυνατότητα αυξομείωσης της ταχύτητας ενός φαινομένου που απαντάται στη φύση.*
*6. Παρέχεται η δυνατότητα ακριβέστερων μετρήσεων και*
*7. Παρέχεται η δυνατότητα της γραφικής πλέον παράστασης αυτού τούτου του φαινομένου.*
*Γενικά τα πειράματα πραγματοποιούνται κάτω από ελεγχόμενες συνθήκες, όπως ακριβώς εκείνες των Εργαστηρίων. Κατά τη διάρκεια δε αυτών πραγματοποιούνται διάφορες μετρήσεις, δηλαδή αντιστοιχίες φυσικών ποσοτήτων σε συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς (αριθμητικές τιμές) μετά από σύγκριση αυτών με πρότυπες ποσότητες, ίδιων μεγεθών, που έχουν γίνει αποδεκτές ως μονάδες. Σε όλες όμως τις μετρήσεις συνυπάρχουν σφάλματα που αποτελούν και τις σχετικές ανακρίβειες των μετρήσεων. Τα σφάλματα αυτά προέρχονται από τρεις παράγοντες που μπορεί και να συνυπάρξουν, το σφάλμα των οργάνων, το σφάλμα του παρατηρητή και οι συνθήκες του περιβάλλοντος.*

*Τα      πειραματικά αποτελέσματα ερμηνεύονται με τη βοήθεια "υποθέσεων"      οι οποίες και αποτελούν τις επιστημονικές "προτάσεις" ερμηνείας.      Αυτές οι υποθέσεις εφόσον επαληθευτούν και αποδειχθούν, αποκτούν στη      συνέχεια την ισχύ του επιστημονικού Νόμου ή Θεωρίας.»*

Οπως βλέπεις, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει πειραματική απόδειξη αν πρώτα δεν έχει προηγηθεί θεωρητική ανάλυση και σε καμία περίπτωση αυτός που εγκαθιστά μία συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης στο αυτοκίνητο του ΔΕΝ εκτελεί «πείραμα», ούτε μπορεί να βγάλει απόδειξη για την λειτουργία του.


[QUOTE]
Μπορώ όμως να το αποδείξω πειραματικά αν δουλεύει ή όχι.
 [/QUOTE]

 *ΟΧΙ. ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ.  Βλέπε παραπάνω.*

[QUOTE]
Μπορείς τουλάχιστον να μας αναδημοσιεύσεις κάποια? 

 [/QUOTE]
 
 Καλά, πρέπει να το δεις δημοσιευμένο στο internet για να καταλάβεις ότι δεν δουλεύει αυτό το πράγμα ?? Δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις και μόνος σου ?

Τέλος πάντων, αφού έτσι το θες, δες τα παρακάτω.

*Ερευνα του καναλιού* *NBC** για την απάτη με τις συσκευές ηλεκτρόλυσης:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv9vMzXJbho
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK5UVpWpq0w


*Προειδοποίηση του* *E**-**BAY** προς τους αγοραστές, για την απάτη ΗΗΟ.*

http://reviews.ebay.com/Hydrogen-Gen...00000005261775

*Δοκιμές για το ΗΗΟ απο κάποιον ιδιώτη.*

https://nctritech.wordpress.com/2010...t-fall-for-it/

*Και άλλη μία για ΗΗΟ*

http://www.computernewbie.info/wheat...cam-water-gas/


Φτάνουν ή θες και άλλες ????

----------

klik (10-06-11)

----------


## -nikos-

> Μιλάμε οφθαλμοφανή απάτη.



ναι αλλα η πλειοψυφια δεν υποψιαζεται τιποτα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> -και εδω κολαει η παροιμια ''με τις κλανιες τα αυγα δεν βαφωνται''
> ο κινητηρας εχει μερικες αρχες λιτουργειας αναφλεξη-σχεση σιμπιεσης-χρονισμος-ποσωτητα καυσιμου-
> παρεμβενωντας σε αυτα αλαζει και η συμπεριφωρα του αυτοκινητου,,
> και μην τρεξετε για να βρητε αγωνιστικους εκεντροφωρους για το δικο σας αμαξι 
> γιατι τα αστρα που λαμπουν περισωτερο καιγωνται γρηγωροτερα.



 Μπράβο βρε Νίκο.
 Ετσι, πές τα να τα ακούνε βρε φίλε, γιατι ολοι νομίζουν οτι θα κάνουν μάγεια στο αυτοκίνηρο και θα πέσει η κατανάλωση στο μισό ενώ ταυτόχρονα θα διπλασιαστεί η ιπποδύναμη.....
Βρέ παιδιά είναι απλό. ΟΤΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΤΕ ΠΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ.... Μισή κατανάλωση = ΜΙΣΗ ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΗ. ΔΕΝ γίνετε να αλάξουν οι νόμοι της φυσικής. ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ !!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> [QUOTE]
> Μπορεί να είναι λάθος ο όρος "Εμπλουτισμός". Ας πούμε ότι δρά καταλυτικά για καλύτερη απόδοση του καύσιμου βενζίνη
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> *«Καταλύτης είναι η ουσία που με την παρουσία της διευκολύνει μια χημική αντίδραση, χωρίς όμως να λαμβάνει μέρος σε αυτή και* *χωρίς να μεταβάλλεται η ίδια».*
> 
> Από την Βικιπαίδεια. ΑΡΑ, το υδρογόνο ΔΕΝ είναι καταλύτης ούτε εμπλουτίζει την βενζίνη.
> 
> 
> ...



Δεκτά όλα αυτά και ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου. Ομως μου κάνει εντύπωση που υπάρχουν ένα κάρο εταιρίες που πουλάνε τέτοιου είδους προϊόντα παγκοσμίως και άλλοι τόσοι που σου δίνουν οδηγίες πως να κατασκευάσεις κάτι τέτοιο με υλικά δικά σου και παρ' όλα αυτά δεν βρέθηκε κάποιος να τους τραβήξει το αυτί!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Δεκτά όλα αυτά και ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου. Ομως μου κάνει εντύπωση που υπάρχουν ένα κάρο εταιρίες που πουλάνε τέτοιου είδους προϊόντα παγκοσμίως και άλλοι τόσοι που σου δίνουν οδηγίες πως να κατασκευάσεις κάτι τέτοιο με υλικά δικά σου και παρ' όλα αυτά δεν βρέθηκε κάποιος να τους τραβήξει το αυτί!



 Φίλε μου, δυστηχώς έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτό. Υπάρχουν πραγματικά εκατοντάδες απατεώνες που λειτουργούν με την ανοχή των υπόλοιπων. Ισως γιατί όσοι γνωρίζουν πέντε πράγματα παραπάνω, απλά απορίπτουν το εν' λόγω προιόν, χωρίς να ασχολούνται να ενημερώσουν τους υπόλοιπους.
 Από την άλλη μεριά, οι απατεώνες φροντίζουν να διαφημήζουν με κάθε τρόπο το προιόν τους και βασιζόμενοι στην αγνοια και την απελπισία του κόσμου βάση της παγκόσμιας οικονομικής κρίσης, κάνουν χρυσές δουλειές.
 Είναι πραγματικά κρίμα. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που ασχολήθηκα και έγραψα σε αυτό νήμα, μήπως και ανοίξω τα μάτια στον κόσμο που μας διαβάζει και γλυτώσει τα χρηματα του.
 Και πάλι επαναλαμβάνω οτι δεν έχω διαφορές με κανέναν. Δεν θέλω να το παίξω έξυπνος. Απλά θέλω να καταλάβει ο κόσμος την απάτη και να γλυτώσει τα λεφτάκια του που με τοση δυσκολία πλέον βγάζει...

----------


## spyropap

Πιστεύω και εγώ ότι τα μαραφέτια που πουλούν δεν κάνουν οικονομία βενζίνης.
Επειδή έχω δοκιμάσει γεννήτρια dry cell στο αμάξι μου και το θέμα έχει αναρτηθεί καιρό 
σε http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...722&page=7#top
Τα αποτελέσματα των δοκιμών με 2 αλλά και 4 λίτρα ΗΗΟ το λεπτό δεν επέφεραν οικονομία σε καύσιμο.

Όμως αυτό που μπορώ να βεβαιώσω αλλά και να αποδείξω είναι ότι με την νέα μου γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ που αποδίδει 6 λίτρα το λεπτό τροφοδοτώ έναν κινητήρα ενός ίππου 27cc 0.75ΚW
Αυτό το κάνω πειραματικά γιατί έτσι μου αρέσει. Αργότερα θα κάνω ακόμα μία δοκιμή στο αυτοκίνητο μου, όμως ξέρω ότι το μόνο αποτέλεσμα θα είναι μικρή αύξηση στροφών. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι επιφέρει οικονομία. 

Μου φαίνεται περίεργο που κανείς δεν αναφέρθηκε στο θέμα ΗΗΟ και τις δοκιμές που έκανα.
Ίσως γιατί το θέμα ΗΗΟ δεν είναι καινούργιο και δεν ψάξατε για θέμα σχετικό με Υδρογόνο.
Εκεί μπορείτε να διαβάσετε ότι όταν κάποιος παίρνει ηλεκτρισμό από το δυναμό τότε προκαλεί αντίσταση στον κινητήρα και χάνει ιπποδύναμη.

Αλλά ακόμα και εάν τροφοδοτείτε μια μεγάλη και δυνατή γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ από δεύτερη μπαταρία (όπως εγώ), πάλι δεν θα δείτε όφελος διότι το αμάξι θα καίει την ίδια ποσότητα βενζίνης.

Ίσως ένας μικρός κινητήρας 2 ίππων που να λειτουργεί με ΗΗΟ να μπορεί να κινήσει ένα σκουτεράκι ή παπάκι.
Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει η εφαρμογή και προτιμώ για καύσιμο ΗΗΟ που το φτιάχνω εγώ..

----------


## jakjak

εγω θα ελεγα να μην ειμαστε απολυτοι στο θεμα ... και οι μεν και οι δε ... ειδικα οσοι μιλανε εξω απο τον χορο .......
εγω με εναν φιλο μου βαλαμε μια τετοια συσκευη σε ενα αυτοκινητο. το αυτοκινητο το οδηγει ο φιλος μου. 
απο την πρωτη στιγμη που θα ανοιξει καποιος τον διακοπτη του υδρογονου καταλαβαινει την διαφορα στην λειτουργια της μηχανης. αυτο ειναι γεγονος .
απο εκει και περα το αυτοκινητο ειναι του φιλου μου και αυτος το οδηγει. ειπε οτι ειδε σημαντικη βελτιωση στις επιδοσεις του αυτοκινητου(ισως να ειναι ψυχολογικο αυτο). το μοτερ ειναι ολιγον κλασμενο .... ισως εχει σημασια αυτο.(δεν ειμαστε για πειραματα σε καλο αυτοκινητο) ....
οικονομια δεν μπορεσαμε να τσεκαρουμε ακριβως αλλα δεν παρατηρησαμε κατι σπουδαιο. μας τελειωσε αυτο που ριχνουμε μεσα (σοδα, ποτασα, οξυ ... πως το λενε ....) και πλεον δεν δουλευει η συσκευη. οταν θα την καταφερουμε να ξαναλειτουργησει , θα μετρησω και οικονομια και επιταχυνσεις και θα σας πω. 

εγω πιστευω οτι η συσκευη κατι κανει. αν δεν καταφερνει να κανει 50 % οικονομια δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι μουφα η συσκευη και δεν κανει τιποτα. οτι επηρεαζει την λειτουργια του κινητηρα την επηρεαζει. ειναι γεγονος. αλλο καπελο αν δεν κανει την οικονομια που υποσχονται οι πωλητες της.
εγω προσωπικα θα συνεχισω να πειραματιζομαι επειδη πιστευω οτι ειναι δυνατον να δωσει ενα αποτελεσμα. εξαλου τι ειχαμε τι χασαμε ....

----------


## -nikos-

> εγω θα ελεγα να μην ειμαστε απολυτοι στο θεμα ... και οι μεν και οι δε ... ειδικα οσοι μιλανε εξω απο τον χορο .......
> εγω με εναν φιλο μου βαλαμε μια τετοια συσκευη σε ενα αυτοκινητο. το αυτοκινητο το οδηγει ο φιλος μου. 
> απο την πρωτη στιγμη που θα ανοιξει καποιος τον διακοπτη του υδρογονου καταλαβαινει την διαφορα στην λειτουργια της μηχανης. αυτο ειναι γεγονος .
> ..................................................  ........ εξαλου τι ειχαμε τι χασαμε ....




αυτο που καταλαβενεις στην αλαγη της λιτουργειας της μηχανης 
ειναι ΑΠΟΤΟΜΗ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗΣ απο την αγωνιωδη προσπαθια που κανει 
για να επαναφωρτισει τα αμπερ που καις στο κουβα με τα ηλεκτροδια και το νερο+αλατια+σωδες.
...................και αυτο που ειχες και εχασες ειναι τα χρηματα που πεταξες για να αγωρασεις την
περιφημη ''πατεντα'' +τα χρηματα που πετας σε βενζηνη που μετατρεπονται σε ρευμα για τον κουβα-θαυμα.

----------


## jakjak

> αυτο που καταλαβενεις στην αλαγη της λιτουργειας της μηχανης 
> ειναι ΑΠΟΤΟΜΗ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗΣ απο την αγωνιωδη προσπαθια που κανει 
> για να επαναφωρτισει τα αμπερ που καις στο κουβα με τα ηλεκτροδια και το νερο+αλατια+σωδες.
> ...................και αυτο που ειχες και εχασες ειναι τα χρηματα που πεταξες για να αγωρασεις την
> περιφημη ''πατεντα'' +τα χρηματα που πετας σε βενζηνη που μετατρεπονται σε ρευμα για τον κουβα-θαυμα.



αυτο που λες μπορει και να ισχυει ...
θα το δοκιμασω και θα σου πω. ευκολο ειναι. απλα θα τροφοδοτησω την συσκευη απο εξωτερικο ρευμα.

οσον αφορα τα χρηματα δεν νομιζω οτι μιλαμε για κανα ποσο της προκοπης .... και ολοι εδω μεσα λιγο πολυ πειραματιζομαστε με μια μλκια που δεν εχει κανενα αποτελεσμα  και δεν εξιζει τον χρονο και το χρημα ....
θα προτιμουσες να μας δεις να ξοδευουμε χρονο και χρημα σε πολυχρωμα λαμπακια στα πιτσιλιτηρια, ηχοσυστηματα μπουζουκιαlive , αεροτομες ξαπλωστρες και λοιπα αξεσουαρ ??? αν μη τι αλλο αισθανομαστε λιγοτερο μλκες με το υδρογονο ....  :Tongue2:

----------


## -nikos-

> ....




ολοι μας εχουμε ξωδεψει-πεταξει χρηματα για πραγματα που τελικα σκονιζωνται σε ενα ραφι
χαιρομε που δεν παρεξυγειθηκες με την προσεγγηση μου γιατι τωρα τελευτεα ειναι ολοι στην πριζα
απλα ενας γνωστος μου που δεν ειχε λευτα για πεταμα τα ''πετουσε'' στην παρασκευη υδρωγονου
και τωρα του κοβουν το ρευμα γιατι δεν εχει για τους λογαριασμους.
σκεψου ποσα χρηματα μπορει να χαλασεις στην αναζητιση της οικονομιας μεσω της διασπασης του
νερου σε υδρογονο και οξυγονο ενω με τα ιδια χρηματα μπορεις να κανεις μια εγκατασταση φυσικου
αεριου στο αυτοκινητο και αν γουσταρεις το υδρογονο το διοχετευεις απο εκει που σαν αεριο καυσιμο πρεπει να διοχετευεται.
σκεψου να λεγαμε ολοι μπραβο σε αυτα που κυκλοφορουν ητε ειναι χρεισιμα ητε οχι,,,μαλον θα ηταν χειροτερα τοτε.

----------


## k_palios

Ειδα και επαθα να εξηγησω σε ενα φιλο μου που πηγε και το αγορασε οτι αυτο το μαραφετι πιο πολα λεφτα τρωει παρα οικονομια κανει.... αυτος εκει το βιολι του λεει καιει πιο λιγο το αμαξι, επειδη απλα οδηγαει πιο συντηρητικα απο την ωρα που το εβαλε!!! Χημικος μηχανικος ειμαι και δοξα το θεο ξερω απο αυτα... και εχω να σας πω τσαμπα τα 250 ευρωπουλα που εδωσε αυτος ο φιλος μου, το οτι το χρησημοποιουν οι αμερικανοι οι ασχετοι δε παει να πει οτι δουλευει! Θα ειχαμε λυσει την ενεργειακη κριση μεχρι τωρα..... σακ βουαγιαζ!

----------


## kotsas

> Ειδα και επαθα να εξηγησω σε ενα φιλο μου που πηγε και το αγορασε οτι αυτο το μαραφετι πιο πολα λεφτα τρωει παρα οικονομια κανει.... αυτος εκει το βιολι του λεει καιει πιο λιγο το αμαξι, επειδη απλα οδηγαει πιο συντηρητικα απο την ωρα που το εβαλε!!! Χημικος μηχανικος ειμαι και δοξα το θεο ξερω απο αυτα... και εχω να σας πω τσαμπα τα 250 ευρωπουλα που εδωσε αυτος ο φιλος μου, το οτι το χρησημοποιουν οι αμερικανοι οι ασχετοι δε παει να πει οτι δουλευει! Θα ειχαμε λυσει την ενεργειακη κριση μεχρι τωρα..... σακ βουαγιαζ!



 Έχεις Δίκιο .... ΑΛΛΑ ... δεν μπορώ να το πω στο citroen C4 (1.6) που έχω μείωση πάνω από 43%, Δηλαδή μια αύξηση αυτονομίας πάνω από 75%. Δεν χρησιμοποίησα ένα απλό κιτ. Αλε ρετουρ...

----------


## navar

> Έχεις Δίκιο .... ΑΛΛΑ ... δεν μπορώ να το πω στο citroen C4 (1.6) που έχω μείωση πάνω από 43%, Δηλαδή μια αύξηση αυτονομίας πάνω από 75%. Δεν χρησιμοποίησα ένα απλό κιτ. Αλε ρετουρ...



απλά πάς σαν κότα πλέον , ΑΛΛΗ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ !!!!
καταλαβαίνω οτι μάλλον τα εμπορεύεσαι και θέλεις να σώσεις το προιόν σου αλλα ότι και να πείς δεν πρόκειται να ψήσεις κανέναν εδώ !!!
μήπως πουλάς και απο εκείνα τα μαγνητάκια ? εκείνα κάνουμε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη οικονομία !

----------


## kotsas

Δεν θέλω να σου πουλήσω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
 Λάθος κατάλαβες!
 Το αμάξι πάει καλύτερα...και εγω σίγουρα οχι σαν κοτα.... Μήπως σου λέει κάτι ότι ο καλύτερος εσωτερικής καύσης στην καλύτερη περίπτωση δεν καίει ούτε το μισό καύσιμο.... και το υπόλοιπο στον καταλύτη...για ψάξτο..

----------


## navar

ψαγμένο το έχω , μήπως σου λέει τίποτα οτι η υλεκτρόλυση τραβάει τα εντερά της απο ρεύμα και το φρενάρισμα που προκαλεί το δυναμό στον κινητήρα καίει περισσότερο κάυσιμο απο αυτό που γλυτώνεις ???

----------


## kotsas

> ψαγμένο το έχω , μήπως σου λέει τίποτα οτι η υλεκτρόλυση τραβάει τα εντερά της απο ρεύμα και το φρενάρισμα που προκαλεί το δυναμό στον κινητήρα καίει περισσότερο κάυσιμο απο αυτό που γλυτώνεις ???



 3.5Α ούτε μια λάμπα (50w)

----------


## jakjak

> ψαγμένο το έχω , μήπως σου λέει τίποτα οτι η υλεκτρόλυση τραβάει τα εντερά της απο ρεύμα και το φρενάρισμα που προκαλεί το δυναμό στον κινητήρα καίει περισσότερο κάυσιμο απο αυτό που γλυτώνεις ???



ρε παιδια οσο υπερβολικοι ειναι οι πωλητες που λενε οτι δεν θα ξαναβαλουμε βενζινη για τα επομενα 2 χρονια, αλλο τοσο υπερβολικοι ειστε κι εσεις που ειστε εναντιον της συσκευης ...
δηλαδη τι σοι αντισταση φερνουν 15 αμπερ στην μηχανη ??? αμα ειναι ετσι να μην ξαναναψουμε φωτα στο αυτοκινητο γιατι καιει τα αντερα του ...
περιπου 12-15 αμπερ ειναι η μεσαια σκαλα των φωτων συν αλλα 10 αν αναψουμε τους προβολεις ....

----------


## koze85

Όχι τα 10 Α, μόνο και μόνο το βάρος της συσκευής κακό θα κάνει... το θέμα δεν είναι η ιπποδύναμη ή η ροπή ( πας και βάζεις ένα turbo στην τελική που είναι και πολύ πιο εξελιγμένο σύστημα και δοκιμασμένο) αλλά η *απόδοση* του αυτοκινήτου σαν σύνολο τι παίρνεις απο ενέργεια προς αυτό που δίνεις και η βασική αρχή  είναι οτι δεν μπορείς ποτέ να πάρεις περισσότερα απο αυτά που δίνεις σε καμία περίπτωση ίδια.. Άν τώρα πάρουμε έτοιμο το υδρογόνο όπως είπε ο Σωτήρης και μάλιστα μόνο απο ανανεώσιμες ή ακόμη καλύτερα μέσω χημικών αντιδράσεων απο φυσικό αέριο  http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A5%...8C%CE%BD%CE%BF , τότε κάτι γίνεται

----------


## SV1JRT

> ρε παιδια οσο υπερβολικοι ειναι οι πωλητες που λενε οτι δεν θα ξαναβαλουμε βενζινη για τα επομενα 2 χρονια, αλλο τοσο υπερβολικοι ειστε κι εσεις που ειστε εναντιον της συσκευης ...
> δηλαδη τι σοι αντισταση φερνουν 15 αμπερ στην μηχανη ??? αμα ειναι ετσι να μην ξαναναψουμε φωτα στο αυτοκινητο γιατι καιει τα αντερα του ...
> περιπου 12-15 αμπερ ειναι η μεσαια σκαλα των φωτων συν αλλα 10 αν αναψουμε τους προβολεις ....



 Φίλε μου, δυστηχώς η συσκευή αυτή είναι ΑΠΑΤΗ και αυτή είναι η μόνη αλήθεια.
Είναι τόσο απόλυτο όσο και οι νόμοι της φυσικής και των μαθηματικών. Οταν λέμε οτι ενα και ενα κάνει 2 είναι απόλυτο. Δεν κάνει ούτε ενάνιση ούτε δυόμιση. Ενα κα ένα κάνει ΠΑΝΤΑ δύο. (στό δεκαδικό σύστημα. Γιατι στο δυαδικό κάνει 3 !! ).
 Στο φινάλε, εγώ μπορώ να αποδείξω ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ότι η συσκευή αυτή είναι απάτη. Μπορεί κανένας υπερμαχος της συσκευής να παρουσιαστει και να αποδείξει ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ότι η συσκευή αυτή έχει τις δυνατότητες που υποστηρίζει ??
Μάλον ΟΧΙ.  Τυχαίο ??

----------

navar (15-07-11)

----------


## kotsas

@*SW1JRT
*
Έχεις ΔΙΚΙΟ!!!!!!!

ολα ειναι απατη 

Η shell ειναι ο μονος δρομος

----------


## navar

> @*SW1JRT
> *
> Έχεις ΔΙΚΙΟ!!!!!!!
> 
> ολα ειναι απατη 
> 
> Η shell ειναι ο μονος δρομος



το σίγουρο είναι οτι δρόμος ΔΕΝ είναι
1)η ειρωνία
2)η έλειψει αποτελεσμάτων
3)η έλειψει αποδείξεων 
4)η νόμοι της φυσικής που λένε οτι είναι ΑΠΑΤΗ !!!

----------


## kotsas

> το σίγουρο είναι οτι δρόμος ΔΕΝ είναι
> 1)η ειρωνία
> 2)η έλειψει αποτελεσμάτων
> 3)η έλειψει αποδείξεων 
> 4)η νόμοι της φυσικής που λένε οτι είναι ΑΠΑΤΗ !!!




τοτε σε παρακαλω γραψε μου ενα τυπο για τον δωσω στον κινητηρα μου...

----------


## k_palios

Λοιπον, ακου να σου πω τι ειπα στον φιλο μου που το εβαλε το μαραφετι και ηθελε να με ψησει και μενα. Εχω ενα skoda fabia 1,4 16V 101hp του 2001. Το ταξιδι αθηνα θεσσαλονικη το κανω με ακριβως 1 ρεζερβουαρ, εκτος αμα το πλακωσω που καταπινει.... με νορμαλ οδηγηση μου αναβει το λαμπακι της βενζινας στις γεφυρες της αττικης οδου περιπου. Ακου λοιπον τι θα κανουμε, το ματζσαφλαρι αυτο κανει 40% οικονομια οπως λες, θα σου βαλω του λεω βενζινα μεχρι τα 3/4 και πολυ λεω, και τραβα οπως θες, θες με 200 θες με 80. Και να δουμε αμα θα φτασεις! Μεσα στην πολη παιδια δε μπορουμε να πουμε τιποτα, ουτε στο δρομο, η λυση για την αποδειξη του θεματος ειναι 2 πανομοιοτυποι κινητητηρες στο εργαστηριο χωρις αμαξι, ο ενας με το εργαλειο και ο αλλος σκετος. Απλα πιστευω οτι σου αλλαζει την ψυχολογια και πας πιο νορμαλ και γι αυτο καιει λιγοτερο. Εδω σπαταλανε του κοσμου τα λεφτα οι βιομηχανιες να εξελιξουν τους κινητητηρες με τουρμπα, injection και χιλια 2 πραγματα.... Εκτος εαν ειμαι τοσο προκατειλημενος και ειμαι και ανθρωπος του πολυτεχνειου τι να πω!

----------


## kotsas

> Λοιπον, ακου να σου πω τι ειπα στον φιλο μου που το εβαλε το μαραφετι και ηθελε να με ψησει και μενα. Εχω ενα skoda fabia 1,4 16V 101hp του 2001. Το ταξιδι αθηνα θεσσαλονικη το κανω με ακριβως 1 ρεζερβουαρ, εκτος αμα το πλακωσω που καταπινει.... με νορμαλ οδηγηση μου αναβει το λαμπακι της βενζινας στις γεφυρες της αττικης οδου περιπου. Ακου λοιπον τι θα κανουμε, το ματζσαφλαρι αυτο κανει 40% οικονομια οπως λες, θα σου βαλω του λεω βενζινα μεχρι τα 3/4 και πολυ λεω, και τραβα οπως θες, θες με 200 θες με 80. Και να δουμε αμα θα φτασεις! Μεσα στην πολη παιδια δε μπορουμε να πουμε τιποτα, ουτε στο δρομο, η λυση για την αποδειξη του θεματος ειναι 2 πανομοιοτυποι κινητητηρες στο εργαστηριο χωρις αμαξι, ο ενας με το εργαλειο και ο αλλος σκετος. Απλα πιστευω οτι σου αλλαζει την ψυχολογια και πας πιο νορμαλ και γι αυτο καιει λιγοτερο. Εδω σπαταλανε του κοσμου τα λεφτα οι βιομηχανιες να εξελιξουν τους κινητητηρες με τουρμπα, injection και χιλια 2 πραγματα.... Εκτος εαν ειμαι τοσο προκατειλημενος και ειμαι και ανθρωπος του πολυτεχνειου τι να πω!



Κυριακο ποσες φορες εχεις ακουσει απο την VW για το αμαξι που καιει 1Lit/100? (εγω 2... η πρωτη πριν 5~8 χρονια η δευτερη πριν κανα 5μηνο... Γιατι ΔΕΝ βγαινει?)

----------


## kotsas

Αλλα θε συμφωνησουμε σε κατι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ... υπαρχει ΠΟΛΥ ΜΟΥΦΑ στο θεμα. Με μια απλη μοναδα ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!

----------


## k_palios

Το να καις υδρογονο δε λεω, θα ειναι οντως πολυ οικονομικο, αλλα οχι με τον τροπο που το καιει αυτο το μαραφετι. Θα πρεπει να καις αποκλειστικα υδρογονο, οχι και βενζινα μαζι, να πας να φουλαρεις το ρεζερβουαρ με υδρογονο, και να εχεις κινητηρα ειδικα σχεδιασμενο για υδρογονο, ετσι μαλιστα! Αυτο το εχουν βγαλει η bmw εδω και καιρο, αλλα ειναι σε προτυπο σταδιο ακομα καπου ειχε δει τ υδρογονοαμαξο. Το υδρογονο δε μας συμφερει να το παραγουμε εμεις, η ενεργεια που καταναλωνουμε για την ηλεκτρολυση ειναι πολυ μα πολυ λιγοτερη απο την ενεργεια που θα μας δωσει οταν το καψουμε, γι αυτο και δε πιστευω οτι κανει κατι αυτο το μαραφετι γιατι παραβιαζεις την αρχη διατηρησης της ενεργειας εαν οντως ισχυει! τωρα εσεις καντε οσους πειραματισμους θελετε, εαν δε βαλεις 2 κινητητηρες ιδιους διπλα διπλα, τον εναν με το μαραφετι τον αλλο χωρις, βαλε τους απο 5 λιτρα βενζινα και ασε τους στο ρελαντι για 10 ωρες και κοιτα ποιος θα σβησει πρωτος. Τοτε εαν το κανει καποιος αυτο και ειμαι μπροστα θα το πιστεψω!

----------


## kotsas

> Το να καις υδρογονο δε λεω, θα ειναι οντως πολυ οικονομικο, αλλα οχι με τον τροπο που το καιει αυτο το μαραφετι. Θα πρεπει να καις αποκλειστικα υδρογονο, οχι και βενζινα μαζι, να πας να φουλαρεις το ρεζερβουαρ με υδρογονο, και να εχεις κινητηρα ειδικα σχεδιασμενο για υδρογονο, ετσι μαλιστα! Αυτο το εχουν βγαλει η bmw εδω και καιρο, αλλα ειναι σε προτυπο σταδιο ακομα καπου ειχε δει τ υδρογονοαμαξο. Το υδρογονο δε μας συμφερει να το παραγουμε εμεις, η ενεργεια που καταναλωνουμε για την ηλεκτρολυση ειναι πολυ μα πολυ λιγοτερη απο την ενεργεια που θα μας δωσει οταν το καψουμε, γι αυτο και δε πιστευω οτι κανει κατι αυτο το μαραφετι γιατι παραβιαζεις την αρχη διατηρησης της ενεργειας εαν οντως ισχυει! τωρα εσεις καντε οσους πειραματισμους θελετε, εαν δε βαλεις 2 κινητητηρες ιδιους διπλα διπλα, τον εναν με το μαραφετι τον αλλο χωρις, βαλε τους απο 5 λιτρα βενζινα και ασε τους στο ρελαντι για 10 ωρες και κοιτα ποιος θα σβησει πρωτος. Τοτε εαν το κανει καποιος αυτο και ειμαι μπροστα θα το πιστεψω!



Τετοια τεστ εχουν γινει λιγο πιο προχωρημενα ... Και με φορτιο ... ακομα και Nasa βρηκε διαφορα... αλλα ποιος τα ακουει...

----------


## SV1JRT

> τοτε σε παρακαλω γραψε μου ενα τυπο για τον δωσω στον κινητηρα μου...



 Αυτό μπορεί και να λειτουργήσει. Σίγουρα ο κινητήρας σου θα καταλάβει τον μαθηματικό τύπο καλύτερα απο εσένα.....

----------


## SV1JRT

> Κυριακο ποσες φορες εχεις ακουσει απο την VW για το αμαξι που καιει 1Lit/100? (εγω 2... η πρωτη πριν 5~8 χρονια η δευτερη πριν κανα 5μηνο... Γιατι ΔΕΝ βγαινει?)



 Το άλλο, με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις ??
 Σε λίγο θα μας πεις οτι η Mercedes εβγαλε αυτοκίνητο με σύντηξη υδρογόνου, αλλα περιμένει να πουλήσει πρώτα τα συμβατικά για να το βγάλει..
 Βρε άντε να ανοίξετε κανένα βιβλίο να ξεστραβωθείτε... Λιακο-λάγνοι

----------


## kotsas

> Το άλλο, με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις ??
>  Σε λίγο θα μας πεις οτι η Mercedes εβγαλε αυτοκίνητο με σύντηξη υδρογόνου, αλλα περιμένει να πουλήσει πρώτα τα συμβατικά για να το βγάλει..
>  Βρε άντε να ανοίξετε κανένα βιβλίο να ξεστραβωθείτε... Λιακο-λάγνοι



Αντε Καλά. Μακαριε για δες μια φυλαδα http://ebookbrowse.com/nasa-hho-proof-pdf-d122559429

*VW's 282 MPG Super Fuel Efficient Car*
The 1-Liter car has been around in prototype form since 2002 and greens  everywhere have been drooling at its 282 miles per gallon fuel economy  (or 1 liter of gasoline per 100 kilometers, hence the name). VW has  finally decided to make more and sell them, and a limited edition  (estimated in the thousands) should start selling in 2010.

----------


## -nikos-

> Αντε Καλά. Μακαριε για δες μια φυλαδα http://ebookbrowse.com/nasa-hho-proof-pdf-d122559429
> 
> *VW's 282 MPG Super Fuel Efficient Car*
> The 1-Liter car has been around in prototype form since 2002 and greens everywhere have been drooling at its 282 miles per gallon fuel economy (or 1 liter of gasoline per 100 kilometers, hence the name). VW has finally decided to make more and sell them, and a limited edition (estimated in the thousands) should start selling in 2010.



αυτο μονο η πατεντα geet του καντονε μπορει να το κανει και δεν εχει καμια σχεση με 
τους ''κουβαδες'' με τα ηλεκτροδια.
αυτο που εχω εγω καταλαβει ειναι η ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΗ απετιση μεγαλης μεριδας ανθρωπων να
κανουν με μηδενικη παρεμβαση σε κινητηρες και δικτια οικονομια ενω οι συσκευες τους εχουν
κατασκευαστει για να εχουν την συγκεκριμενη καταναλωση.
αρχη εγεινε με τα ''θαυματουργα'' μαγνητακια
μετα ειχαμε τους πυκνωτες αξιας 6.00ευρο να πουλιουνται 65-100ευρο ''θαυματουργοι'' και αυτοι.
τωρα εχουμε τους ''κουβαδες'' με νερο που ''εμπλουτιζουν'' το καυσιμο ''εκ θαυματος''
και τα φιλτρακια ''οζων'' για οποιο ''ζωον''τα πιστευει.
αυτο που χρειαζεσται ειναι ο ΧΑΡΙ ΠΟΤΕΡ ,,,,,,,,,,,,,
η το αρχαιο αυτοκινητο να το αλαξετε με τεχνολογιας ψεκασμου και να βαλετε και συστημα 
υγραεριοκινησης, τοτε θα εχετε 30% οικονομια μονο.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αντε Καλά. Μακαριε για δες μια φυλαδα http://ebookbrowse.com/nasa-hho-proof-pdf-d122559429
> 
> *VW's 282 MPG Super Fuel Efficient Car*
> The 1-Liter car has been around in prototype form since 2002 and greens  everywhere have been drooling at its 282 miles per gallon fuel economy  (or 1 liter of gasoline per 100 kilometers, hence the name). VW has  finally decided to make more and sell them, and a limited edition  (estimated in the thousands) should start selling in 2010.




 1) Το link που έχεις βάλει δεν ανοίγει..
 2) Το να είναι δημοσιευμένο σε "κάποια" σελίδα στο internet δεν αποτελει απόδειξη ούτε εγκυρη πηγή.
 3) Ακόμη και αν είχε δημοσιευτεί από την ίδια την VW (που πολύ αμφιβάλω) υπάρχει κάτι που λέγετε ΔΙΑΦΗΜΗΣΗ.
 Οι εταιρίες συχνά "διαρέουν" ειδήσεις για ανύπαρκτα υπέρ-προιόντα με σκοπό να εντυπωσιάσουν τους μή σκεπτόμενους (για να το πώ ευγενικά) πελάτες τους και να δημιουργήσουν συζήτηση γύρω από την εταιρεία !!!
 4) Αν ανοιγες κανένα βιβλίο, θα καταλάβαινες ΜΟΝΟΣ σου γιατί είναι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ να κατασκευαστεί αυτοκίνητο που να καίει 1 λίτρο ανα 100 χιλιόμετρα. (εκτός αν έχει και πετάλια μαζί με τον "κινητήρα" και τραβάς καμια ορθοπεταλιά στην ανηφόρα).

----------


## kotsas

εχεις θεμα με τον browser

----------


## kotsas

> αυτο μονο η πατεντα geet του καντονε μπορει να το κανει και δεν εχει καμια σχεση με 
> τους ''κουβαδες'' με τα ηλεκτροδια.
> αυτο που εχω εγω καταλαβει ειναι η ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΗ απετιση μεγαλης μεριδας ανθρωπων να
> κανουν με μηδενικη παρεμβαση σε κινητηρες και δικτια οικονομια ενω οι συσκευες τους εχουν
> κατασκευαστει για να εχουν την συγκεκριμενη καταναλωση.
> αρχη εγεινε με τα ''θαυματουργα'' μαγνητακια
> μετα ειχαμε τους πυκνωτες αξιας 6.00ευρο να πουλιουνται 65-100ευρο ''θαυματουργοι'' και αυτοι.
> τωρα εχουμε τους ''κουβαδες'' με νερο που ''εμπλουτιζουν'' το καυσιμο ''εκ θαυματος''
> και τα φιλτρακια ''οζων'' για οποιο ''ζωον''τα πιστευει.
> ...



Δεν  μίλησα για λεκάνες ούτε για κουβάδες. Μιλάω για ολοκληρωμένη διαχείριση του υπάρχοντος εγκεφάλου σε συνδυασμό με αποδοτικό διασπαστήρι ΗΗΟ.


 Αλλά είπαμε NASA sucks !!!

----------


## SV1JRT

> αυτο μονο η πατεντα geet του καντονε μπορει να το κανει και δεν εχει καμια σχεση με 
> τους ''κουβαδες'' με τα ηλεκτροδια.
> αυτο που εχω εγω καταλαβει ειναι η ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΗ απετιση μεγαλης μεριδας ανθρωπων να
> κανουν με μηδενικη παρεμβαση σε κινητηρες και δικτια οικονομια ενω οι συσκευες τους εχουν
> κατασκευαστει για να εχουν την συγκεκριμενη καταναλωση.
> αρχη εγεινε με τα ''θαυματουργα'' μαγνητακια
> μετα ειχαμε τους πυκνωτες αξιας 6.00ευρο να πουλιουνται 65-100ευρο ''θαυματουργοι'' και αυτοι.
> τωρα εχουμε τους ''κουβαδες'' με νερο που ''εμπλουτιζουν'' το καυσιμο ''εκ θαυματος''
> και τα φιλτρακια ''οζων'' για οποιο ''ζωον''τα πιστευει.
> ...




 ΠΕΣ ΤΑ ΒΡΕ ΝΙΚΟ....
Αμάν πιά. Μας έσκασαν οι Λιακό-Λάγνοι...
Υπάρχει και η παροιμία που λέει: "Με πορδές αυγά δεν βάφονται" !!!
Η αλιώς "ΟΤΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ, ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ" ή το αμερικάνικο GIGO...  (GARBAGE IN - GARBAGE OUT)

----------


## kotsas

""""Οι εταιρίες συχνά "διαρέουν" ειδήσεις για ανύπαρκτα υπέρ-προιόντα με σκοπό να εντυπωσιάσουν τους μή σκεπτόμενους"""""




 Για πες μου μια άλλη ΣΟΒΑΡΗ εταιρία τύπου VW που έχει κάνει κάτι ανάλογο.... Σε προκαλώ

----------


## kotsas

> ΠΕΣ ΤΑ ΒΡΕ ΝΙΚΟ....
> Αμάν πιά. Μας έσκασαν οι Λιακό-Λάγνοι...
> Υπάρχει και η παροιμία που λέει: "Με πορδές αυγά δεν βάφονται" !!!
> Η αλιώς "ΟΤΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ, ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ" ή το αμερικάνικο GIGO...  (GARBAGE IN - GARBAGE OUT)




Κοιτάξτε (μάγκες) το ότι δεν το πιστεύετε ΔΕΝ με απασχολεί καθόλου,
 στην προκειμένη εγώ δεν χάνω... και για μένα το θέμα σταματά εδώ!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Δεν  μίλησα για λεκάνες ούτε για κουβάδες. Μιλάω για ολοκληρωμένη διαχείριση του υπάρχοντος εγκεφάλου σε συνδυασμό με αποδοτικό διασπαστήρι ΗΗΟ.
> 
> 
>  Αλλά είπαμε NASA sucks !!!







> """"Οι εταιρίες συχνά "διαρέουν" ειδήσεις για ανύπαρκτα υπέρ-προιόντα με σκοπό να εντυπωσιάσουν τους μή σκεπτόμενους"""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Για πες μου μια άλλη ΣΟΒΑΡΗ εταιρία τύπου VW που έχει κάνει κάτι ανάλογο.... Σε προκαλώ



 Δεν έχεις δεί ΠΟΤΕ στην τηλεόραση διαφήμηση της Χ-Ψ-Ω εταιρείας αυτοκινήτων να δείχνει φιουτουριστικά αυτοκίνητα που δεν υπάρχουν ούτε στα σχέδια ?? Είναι κλασική στρατηγική μάρκετινγκ. Ο σκοπός είναι να γίνει θετικά γνωστό το όνομα της εταιρείας...





> Κοιτάξτε (μάγκες) το ότι δεν το πιστεύετε ΔΕΝ με απασχολεί καθόλου,
>  στην προκειμένη εγώ δεν χάνω... και για μένα το θέμα σταματά εδώ!



 Βρε φίλε, το θέμα δεν είναι τι πιστεύουμε και τι όχι. Το θέμα είναι να σταματήσει μία απάτη που τρώει τα λεφτά του κοσμάκη. Δεν έχει να κάνει τίποτα με την πίστη. Υπάρχουν τεκμηριωμένες αποδείξεις που λένε ότι το ΗΗΟ είναι απάτη. Εσύ γιατί δεν το πιστευεις?? Προτιμάς να πιστεύεις τους απατεώνες που λένε οτι θα κάνεις 50% οικονομία στην βενζίνη και ΔΕΝ πιστεύεις εκατοντάδες επιστήμονες που λένε οτι είναι απάτη?? Στο φινάλε, ούτε και εγώ έχω να κερδίσω ή να χάσω τίποτα. Τα μάτια προσπαθώ να σου ανοίξω, για να μη σε ποιάνουν κορόιδο οι πονηροί..  Αν δεν θές να τα ανοίξεις, είναι δικό σου θέμα. Κορόιδα πάντα θα υπάρχουν στην κοινωνία. Δυστηχώς....

----------


## kotsas

Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι ΕΓΩ έχω δει ΣΟΒΑΡΟ αποτέλεσμα, που υπερκερνα το placebo +80% αυτονομία. Και πρώτος σου λέω ότι στο θέμα ΗΗΟ υπάρχει μεγάλος μύθος. ΑΛΛΑ εάν γίνει σωστά ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ.  
 Σχετικά με τους επιστήμονες τώρα ΒΡΕΣ τρόπο να δεις το έγγραφο της NASA και θα καταλάβεις.
 H VW εάν κάνεις μια έρευνα το έχει βγάλει και στον δρόμο... Στην παραγωγή ΓΙΟΚ .... γιατί?


Ελπίζω να κατανοείς πόσοι και ποιοι εισπρατουν κέρδη και φόρους από το πετρέλαιο... Την VW την έχουν για φρούτο πριν  από το πρόγευμα...

----------


## -nikos-

> """"
> 
> 
> 
> Για πες μου μια άλλη ΣΟΒΑΡΗ εταιρία τύπου VW που έχει κάνει κάτι ανάλογο.... Σε προκαλώ



η SIMENS πριν 10 χρωνια ειχε βγαλει και διαφημιση στην ελληνικη τηλεοραση για
φθηνοτερο ρευμα,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
τελικα ηταν παιχνιδια αναθεσεων και πολιτκων σκοπιμοτητων.

----------


## kotsas

> η SIMENS πριν 10 χρωνια ειχε βγαλει και διαφημιση στην ελληνικη τηλεοραση για
> φθηνοτερο ρευμα,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> τελικα ηταν παιχνιδια αναθεσεων και πολιτκων σκοπιμοτητων.





 χειροπιαστό προϊών είχε δείξει;   link please

----------


## -nikos-

> χειροπιαστό προϊών είχε δείξει; link please



για να καταλαβω εσυ εχεις δει τα σχεδια και τον τροπο  λιτουργειας του VW αυτοκινητου που
κινηται με υδρογονο ??
και εισαι σε θεση να κανεις το ιδιο στο αυτοκινητο σου ??

----------


## jakjak

εγω βλεπω οτι και οι μεν και οι δεν στερηστε πρακτικων αποδειξεων ...
οσοι ειναι κατα της συσκευης ουτε που την εχουν δει , και οσοι ειναι υπερ ειναι υποπτοι ως πωλητες ....
οσοι ειναι υπερ μιλανε για υπερβολικη οικονομια στο καυσιμο και αντιστοιχα οι κατα μιλανε για υπερβολικη καταναλωση λογω ζορισματος στον κινητηρα προκειμενου να δωσει 15 αμπερ ....
εγω πιστευω οτι και οι δυο ειναι λαθος .... και ποτε δεν προκειται να βγει ακρη με τις γηπεδικες αντιπαραθεσεις στις οποιες εχουμε υποπεσει.
η ουσια ειναι μια : υπαρχει καποιος, ειτε πωλητης, ειτε ιδιωτης, ειτε οτιδηποτε που να εχει βαλει την συσκευη και να δεχεται να την τσεκαρουμε ???????????
δηλαδη να παρει 2-3 ατομα ακομα μεσα στο αυτοκινητο του και να παει μεχρι την κορινθο και να ερθει. θα φουλαρουμε στο πηγαινε και στο ελα και να δουμε τι θα καψει ... επισης με ενα χρονομετρο να μετρησουμε και τις επιδοσεις του ...
η βενζινη ρεφενε απο ολους μας .... υπαρχει καποιος ???

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (17-07-11)

----------


## miltosz

Να σας πω και εγώ την εμπειρία με το ΗΗΟ μιας και έχω κατασκευάσει μια τέτοια συσκευή!

Είναι 100% χειροποίητη χωρίς να έχω αγοράσει κάποιο έτοιμο κιτ ή κάποιο εξάρτημα για ΗΗΟ.
Είναι σε πειραματικό στάδιο και δεν έχει εγκατασταθεί σε κάποιο αυτοκίνητο για να δω αν έχει κάποια απόδοση στην κατανάλωση ή στης επιδόσεις.
Την εγκατέστησα μόνο σε απλές βενζινοκίνητες μηχανές 4χρονες βενζίνης όπως σε μια μηχανή του γκαζόν .
Αυτό που παρατήρησα από τα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα ότι αυξήθηκε σημαντικά το ρελαντί!
Μειώνοντας το καύσιμο χειροκίνητα , μιας και η γκαζονομηχανί δεν έχει κάποιον εγκέφαλο που ελέγχει την ποσότητα του καύσιμου , είχα της ίδιες στροφές του κινητήρα , σχετικά πάντα με την μέθοδο της ακοής !

Άρα θεωρητικά κατανάλωνα λιγότεροι βενζίνη με τις ίδιες επιδόσεις.

Αυτά που έχω να προτείνω σε όσους από εσάς θα ήθελαν να ασχοληθούν με το ΗΗΟ είναι.

Πρώτον.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, το υδρογόνο είναι πολύ εύφλεκτο άρα και πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνο.
Θέλει πολλές δικλίδες ασφαλείας!
ΠΟΤΕ μα ΠΟΤΕ κατευθείαν από την συσκευή που το παράγει να πηγαίνει για καύση.
Σε λειτουργία στον πάγκο που την είχα , φανταστείτε ότι το υδρογόνο που παρήγαγα το πέρναγα μέσα από δυο δοχεία με νερό προτού το επεξεργασθώ.

Δεύτερον.
Παρατήρησα ότι στης πλάκες της ηλεκτρόλυσης η ποιο μεγάλη παραγωγή υδρογόνου γινόταν στης άκρες τον πλακών.
Αντικατέστησα της πλάκες με ίδιες ίδιου πάχους αλλά τρυπητές!
Το αποτέλεσμα εντυπωσιακό , η παραγωγή αυξήθηκε κατακόρυφα.

Τρίτον.
Πειραματίστηκα με πολλά υγρά.
Το νερό της βρύσης μετά από ελάχιστη λειτουργία , μαυρίζει και αφρίζει επικίνδυνα.
Δοκίμασα αποσταγμένο νερό από το σούπερ μαρκετ , καλλίτερο αλλά και πάλι όχι καλό.
Το καλλίτερο ήταν το αποσταγμένο νερό μπαταρίας , αυτό που ρίχνεις μέσα στην μπαταρία για να συμπληρώσεις τα υγρά της.


Αυτά είχα να σας πω , καλές δοκιμές με προσοχή!

----------


## -nikos-

> Το αποτέλεσμα εντυπωσιακό , η παραγωγή αυξήθηκε κατακόρυφα.
> 
> Τρίτον.
> Πειραματίστηκα με πολλά υγρά.
> Το νερό της βρύσης μετά από ελάχιστη λειτουργία , μαυρίζει και αφρίζει επικίνδυνα.
> Δοκίμασα αποσταγμένο νερό από το σούπερ μαρκετ , καλλίτερο αλλά και πάλι όχι καλό.
> Το καλλίτερο ήταν το αποσταγμένο νερό μπαταρίας , αυτό που ρίχνεις μέσα στην μπαταρία για να συμπληρώσεις τα υγρά της.
> 
> 
> Αυτά είχα να σας πω , καλές δοκιμές με προσοχή!



ηλεκτρολυση χωρις ηλεκτρολυτες [απιονισμενο νερο]
μπορει να σε κραξουν ασχημα,,,προσεξε τι γραφεις,,,εγω ειμαι απο τους πιο ευγενικους.

----------


## miltosz

> ηλεκτρολυση χωρις ηλεκτρολυτες [απιονισμενο νερο]
> μπορει να σε κραξουν ασχημα,,,προσεξε τι γραφεις,,,εγω ειμαι απο τους πιο ευγενικους.



Έχεις δίκιο ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι έριχνα μέσα και 1 με 2 κουταλάκια καλής ποιότητας μαγειρική σόδα.

Πάνε και 3 χρόνια που έχω το εγκαταλείψει και ξέχασα μερικά και σημαντικά.

----------


## kotsas

Το αμάξι είναι Ξάνθη, αλλά για το μηχανάκι όποιος έχει καβαλήσει TDM 850 θα καταλάβει...



http://www.youtube.com/user/A3Hyzor

----------


## kotsas

και αυτό για να καταλάβουμε επιτελούς ότι μιλάμε για χημική αντίδραση


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMlciNOyo_U




 αλλά στα καινούργια αυτοκίνητα τα πράγματα είναι πάρα πολύ διαφορετικά,
 κοτσάρω ένα μπιμπλικι και αμέσως το έκανα υβριδικό .... Λυπάμαι άλλα ΔΕΝ γίνετε... θέλει δουλειά...

----------


## jakjak

κατσε γιατι δεν καταλαβα καλα ..... το tdm εχει συσκευη υδρογονου να βοηθαει το καυσιμο ??
το δευτερο τι ειναι ??? μια γεννητρια ρευματος που μονο καυσιμο εχει το υδρογονο που παραγει η γεννητρια υδρογονου ???

----------


## kotsas

> κατσε γιατι δεν καταλαβα καλα ..... το tdm εχει συσκευη υδρογονου να βοηθαει το καυσιμο ??
> το δευτερο τι ειναι ??? μια γεννητρια ρευματος που μονο καυσιμο εχει το υδρογονο που παραγει η γεννητρια υδρογονου ???



2/2

Καλά κατάλαβες   :Wink:

----------


## navar

> ..................................................  ...Λιακο-λάγνοι



χαχααχχααχαχαχχααχαχαχ κορυφαίος !!!





> Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι ΕΓΩ έχω δει ΣΟΒΑΡΟ αποτέλεσμα, που υπερκερνα το placebo +80% αυτονομία.



έλα ρε μπαγάσα πες , πόσο το πουλάς !!!!
μας έσκασες τόσες μέρες !





> και αυτό για να καταλάβουμε επιτελούς ότι μιλάμε για χημική αντίδραση



αγόρι μου αμα κατάφερνε κάποιος να καταρίψει τους νόμους της φυσικής και να έχει μια γεννήτρια σαν αυτήν που δείχνεις , να δουλέυει μόνο με νεράκι , σίγουρα σήμερα δεν θα ήταν ζωντανός και οι άραβες θα είχαν κάνει όλοι χαρακίρι !!!!

αλήθεια στο δικό σου το αυτοκίνητο κυκλοφορείς με δεξαμενή για το νερό ? :P
και πού την έχεις ? πάνω στην σχάρα ?

----------


## kotsas

> χαχααχχααχαχαχχααχαχαχ κορυφαίος !!!
> 
> 
> έλα ρε μπαγάσα πες , πόσο το πουλάς !!!!
> μας έσκασες τόσες μέρες !
> 
> 
> αγόρι μου αμα κατάφερνε κάποιος να καταρίψει τους νόμους της φυσικής και να έχει μια γεννήτρια σαν αυτήν που δείχνεις , να δουλέυει μόνο με νεράκι , σίγουρα σήμερα δεν θα ήταν ζωντανός και οι άραβες θα είχαν κάνει όλοι χαρακίρι !!!!
> 
> ...



Το διαισθάνεσαι νομίζω ότι ΔΕΝ θα πέσω στο επίπεδο σου... ε?

----------


## navar

> Το διαισθάνεσαι νομίζω ότι ΔΕΝ θα πέσω στο επίπεδο σου... ε?



και βέβαια ΔΕΝ θα πέσεις !!!
μην ξεχνάς εγώ συνεχίζω να καίω 8lt στα 100 ενώ εσύ έχεις πέσει στα 2
και παρόλο που έχεις πέσει στα 2 ακόμα δεν σε έχει πάρει συνεντευξη ο Λιακό !!!!

----------


## kotsas

> και βέβαια ΔΕΝ θα πέσεις !!!
> μην ξεχνάς εγώ συνεχίζω να καίω 8lt στα 100 ενώ εσύ έχεις πέσει στα 2
> και παρόλο που έχεις πέσει στα 2 ακόμα δεν σε έχει πάρει συνεντευξη ο Λιακό !!!!




Μεταξύ μας αυτό...: Εκτίθεσαι!

----------


## -nikos-

> Μεταξύ μας αυτό...: Εκτίθεσαι!



μεταξι μας το τραβας πολυ 
λεγωντας οτι μια συσκευη παραγει αρκετο ρευμα 
οστε να κινησει αυτοκινητο + 
να ηλεκτρολησει το υδρογονο που χρειαζεται + 
να αποθυκευσει ενεργεια,,,,,,,
ολα αυτα ταυτοχρονα,,,,,,πραγματικα τετεια αεναη κατασκευη δεν την λεει ουτε ο λιακο.
προτιμα τους εξωγηινους.

----------


## street

τα βιντεακια παραπάνω με τις γεννήτριες τα σωληνάκια τα μπουκαλάκια μπαταρίες και κλπ μου θύμισε ενα παλαιότερο θέμα του KOKAR το βιντεακι που έχει μέσα 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56436

μόνο που ήταν πιο μάγκες εκείνοι και έκαιγαν κατευθείαν το νερό , που καιρός για ηλεκτρόλυση ....

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το αμάξι είναι Ξάνθη, αλλά για το μηχανάκι όποιος έχει καβαλήσει TDM 850 θα καταλάβει...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/A3Hyzor



Εγώ το μόνο που ΕΙΔΑ στο βίντεο αυτό, ήταν ενα αρχαιο TDM850 να κόβει βόλτες.... Και λοιπόν ?? Βόλτες κόβω και εγώ με το V-Strom 1000, αλλα δεν λεω μούσια ότι καιει ουράνιο... εεε Υδρογόνο ήθελα να πώ......






> και αυτό για να καταλάβουμε επιτελούς ότι μιλάμε για χημική αντίδραση
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMlciNOyo_U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> αλλά στα καινούργια αυτοκίνητα τα πράγματα είναι πάρα πολύ διαφορετικά,
> κοτσάρω ένα μπιμπλικι και αμέσως το έκανα υβριδικό .... Λυπάμαι άλλα ΔΕΝ γίνετε... θέλει δουλειά...



 Σ' αυτό το βίντεο, βλέπω μία ηλεκτρογεννήτρια σε λειτουργία, ΑΛΛΑ:
 1) ποιός μου βεβαιώνει οτι καίει (ΜΟΝΟ) ΗΗΟ ?? Θα μπορούσε κάλιστα να έχει μια παροχή βενζίνης και τα σωληνάκια να είναι για εφέ. (που είναι και το πιο πιθανό σενάριο) !!!
 2) Θα μπορούσε να τροφοδοτεί τον κινητήρα με υγραέριο αντι για ΗΗΟ.  (Μπααα, πολύ πολύπλοκο. Δεν νομίζω)
 3) Στην ΑΠΙΘΑΝΗ περιπτωση που τροφοδοτεί τον κινητήρα με ΗΗΟ, Πόσα KW χαλάει για να παράγει το ΗΗΟ που κινει την γεννήτρια ?? (Αν ξοδεύει 2KW για να παράγει 400W μάλον δέν κάνει οικονομία) !!!

----------


## kotsas

Το ΗΗΟ παράγετε με ηλεκτρόλυση από το ρευμα που παραγει η ΙΔΙΑ + 400W.


 Αν είχες ένα τέτοιο αρχαίο 850αρι θα καταλάβαινες την διαφορά στα ροπιασματα.


 ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΑΒΩ Ο ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΛΕΕΙ: Τεχνολογία Εμπλουτισμού Καυσίμου Αυτοκινήτου με Υδρογόνο μέσω Υλεκτρόλυσης Νερού?

----------


## kotsas

και που να βαλω φωτο/video με κοντερ με 220+ ...  :Tongue2:

----------


## jakjak

φιλε το βιντεακι με την γεννητρια ειναι δικο σου ???
η γεννητρια καιει σκετο υδρογονο ή κανει εμπλουτισμο του μειγματος της βενζινης οπως κουβεντιαζουμε ???

----------


## kotsas

> φιλε το βιντεακι με την γεννητρια ειναι δικο σου ???
> η γεννητρια καιει σκετο υδρογονο ή κανει εμπλουτισμο του μειγματος της βενζινης οπως κουβεντιαζουμε ???



Το βιντεακι φιλε με την γεννήτρια, καίει μόνο το hho που παράγει, γύρω στο 1:30 δείχνει ότι δεν έχει καρμπυρατερ...και η παράθεση έγινε για να καταλάβουμε οτι η ηλεκτρόλυση είναι (μάλλον???) χημική διαδικασία.

 (δεν είναι δικό μου)

----------


## kotsas

Κοιτάξτε φίλοι!!!
 Το ότι εξαρχής με περιγελάσατε δεν με χαλάει (αντιθέτως με κάνει να σκέφτομαι όλο και πιο σοβαρά μια αμιγώς επαγγελματική ενασχόληση). Το ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δεχθείτε ότι κάνατε λάθος ούτε αυτό με χαλάει, γνωρίζω τι έχω φτιάξει. Το ότι όμως κάποιοι (ακόμα και αυτές τις δύσκολες εποχές) δεν παραδέχονται τα μάτια τους, και ξαραχνιάζουν βιβλία προηγούμενου αιώνα έχοντας άδεια φαρέτρα χωρίς τα δικά τους πειραματικά στοιχειά, αυτό με πειράζει. Και με κάνει να πω μια σοφή φράση του Χάρι Κλυν :  
_“Το Μεγαλύτερο Πρόβλημα της Ελλάδος είναι το Ελληνο-Ελληνικό Ρεεε”_





 (Παρακαλώ Να μην τσιμπήσει καμία μύγα Κανέναν .... αφήστε αυτό το σχόλιο να περάσει έτσι)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το ΗΗΟ παράγετε με ηλεκτρόλυση από το ρευμα που παραγει η ΙΔΙΑ + 400W.
> Αν είχες ένα τέτοιο αρχαίο 850αρι θα καταλάβαινες την διαφορά στα ροπιασματα.
> ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΑΒΩ Ο ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΛΕΕΙ: Τεχνολογία Εμπλουτισμού Καυσίμου Αυτοκινήτου με Υδρογόνο μέσω Υλεκτρόλυσης Νερού?



ΠΣΣΣΣςςςς.... Εχεις καταρίψει κάθε νόμο της φυσικής... Οχι μόνο αυτοτροφοδοτείτε, αλλα παράγει και 400W... ΟΥΑΟΥ !!!
Κρύψε την πατέντα, γιατι βλέπω να στην πέφτει ο ΟΠΕΚ, η ΜΟΣΑΝΤ, ΟΙ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟΙ αλλα ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΡΟΝΙΟΙ του Λιακόπουλου μαζί !!
Αλήθεια, με αντιβαρύτητα και Cold Fussion εχεις ασχοληθεί ??

Εχω SUZUKI χιλιάρι που πιάνει χαλαρά τα 250 χ.α.ω. (Φυσικά φτιαγμένο) Τι να μου κάνει το TDM ??






> και που να βαλω φωτο/video με κοντερ με 220+ ...



Που να βάλω βιντεο από Ιωνία Οδό πριν μία εβδομάδα που κατεβαινα από Κέρκυρα με 250+ και προσπέρασα FERARI χαλαρά...






> Το βιντεακι φιλε με την γεννήτρια, καίει μόνο το hho που παράγει, γύρω στο 1:30 δείχνει ότι δεν έχει καρμπυρατερ...και η παράθεση έγινε για να καταλάβουμε οτι η ηλεκτρόλυση είναι (μάλλον???) χημική διαδικασία.
> 
> (δεν είναι δικό μου)



ΕΧΩ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΤΥΠΙΕΜΕ......
Το καλύτερο ανέκδοτο που άκουσα τα τελευταία χρόνια.......

Η Ηλεκτρόλυση ΕΙΝΑΙ χημηκή διαδικασία. Τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία 200 χρόνια που ανακαλύφθηκε ο ηλεκτρισμός!! Που θές να καταλήξεις?? Και η καύση της βενζίνης ΕΙΝΑΙ χημηκή διαδικασία !!
 ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ (νομίζω πρώτης ) για να καταλάβεις τι σημαίνει ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ και πως μεταφέρετε. Ετσι θα δείς οτι ο όρος "χημική αντίδραση" δέν σημαίνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση....





> Κοιτάξτε φίλοι!!!
> Το ότι εξαρχής με περιγελάσατε δεν με χαλάει (αντιθέτως με κάνει να σκέφτομαι όλο και πιο σοβαρά μια αμιγώς επαγγελματική ενασχόληση). Το ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δεχθείτε ότι κάνατε λάθος ούτε αυτό με χαλάει, γνωρίζω τι έχω φτιάξει. Το ότι όμως κάποιοι (ακόμα και αυτές τις δύσκολες εποχές) δεν παραδέχονται τα μάτια τους, και ξαραχνιάζουν βιβλία προηγούμενου αιώνα έχοντας άδεια φαρέτρα χωρίς τα δικά τους πειραματικά στοιχειά, αυτό με πειράζει. Και με κάνει να πω μια σοφή φράση του Χάρι Κλυν : 
> _“Το Μεγαλύτερο Πρόβλημα της Ελλάδος είναι το Ελληνο-Ελληνικό Ρεεε”_
> 
> (Παρακαλώ Να μην τσιμπήσει καμία μύγα Κανέναν .... αφήστε αυτό το σχόλιο να περάσει έτσι)



ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΩΣ, εδώ συμφωνούμε....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

*“Το Μεγαλύτερο Πρόβλημα της Ελλάδος είναι το Ελληνο-Ελληνικό Ρεεε”*

----------


## kotsas

> ΠΣΣΣΣςςςς.... Εχεις καταρίψει κάθε νόμο της φυσικής... Οχι μόνο αυτοτροφοδοτείτε, αλλα παράγει και 400W... ΟΥΑΟΥ !!!
> Κρύψε την πατέντα, γιατι βλέπω να στην πέφτει ο ΟΠΕΚ, η ΜΟΣΑΝΤ, ΟΙ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟΙ αλλα ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΡΟΝΙΟΙ του Λιακόπουλου μαζί !!
> Αλήθεια, με αντιβαρύτητα και Cold Fussion εχεις ασχοληθεί ??
> 
> Εχω SUZUKI χιλιάρι που πιάνει χαλαρά τα 250 χ.α.ω. (Φυσικά φτιαγμένο) Τι να μου κάνει το TDM ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Εάν δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί με την πολιτική θα στο πρότεινα ανεπιφύλακτα.

 Έχεις Χάρισμα Στο Να Αποπροσανατολίζεις Και Να Αλλοτριώνεις.   :Wink: 



 Αλλά καλό είναι να γνωρίζεις και τι γέλια κάνω με αυτά που γράφεις με τα αποτελέσματα που ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ!!!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Εάν δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί με την πολιτική θα στο πρότεινα ανεπιφύλακτα.
> 
> Έχεις Χάρισμα Στο Να Αποπροσανατολίζεις Και Να Αλλοτριώνεις. 
> 
> Αλλά καλό είναι να γνωρίζεις και τι γέλια κάνω με αυτά που γράφεις με τα αποτελέσματα που ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ!!!



 Για πολιτικός δέν κάνω βρε γαμώτο...
 Εχω ενα μεγάλο μειονέκτημα. Λέω πάντα αυτό που σκέφτομαι....
 Θα είχα κάνει την τύχη μου, αν γινόμουν πολιτικός, αντι να τρώω τα χρόνια μου να κάνω δύο μάστερ στα ηλεκτρονικά και την πληροφορική...
 Πάντως ειλικρινά χαίρομαι που σε κάνω να γελάς. Το γέλιο μακραίνει τη ζωή.
 Αλήθεια, πώς θα το εκφράζαμε αυτό?? Εμπλουτισμός Life με καταλύτη γέλιου και αυξηση της απόδωσης ετών με αυτοτροφοδότηση?? WOW !!! Τι πίνω πάλι βραδυάτικα ??? Α ναι... Captain Morgan με Caca-Cola είναι...
 Αντε και καληνύχτα σε όλους.........

----------


## k_palios

Ρε παιδια ειναι απλα τα πραγματα.... καποιοι εδω μεσα μας δουλευουνε ψιλο γαζι και εμεις καθομαστε και ψαρωνουμε σα τους βλακες. Ας πιστευουν οτι θελουν, εγω δε κανω καν τον κοπο να δοκιμασω! Δε σπουδαζω 6 χρονια, εχω κανει τα πειραματα του αιωνα στο εργαστηριο,  για να ερθει καποιος να μου πει οτι καταριπτονται η αρχη διατηρησης της ενεργειας και οτι υπαρχει το αεικινητο! Αυτα τα πιστευει μονο ο μπαμπας μου που βλεπει χαρδαβελλα και τη βρισκει και μετα καθομαι και του εξηγω οτι δε γινεται... οτι θελετε καντε

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ρε παιδια ειναι απλα τα πραγματα.... καποιοι εδω μεσα μας δουλευουνε ψιλο γαζι και εμεις καθομαστε και ψαρωνουμε σα τους βλακες. Ας πιστευουν οτι θελουν, εγω δε κανω καν τον κοπο να δοκιμασω! Δε σπουδαζω 6 χρονια, εχω κανει τα πειραματα του αιωνα στο εργαστηριο, για να ερθει καποιος να μου πει οτι καταριπτονται η αρχη διατηρησης της ενεργειας και οτι υπαρχει το αεικινητο! Αυτα τα πιστευει μονο ο μπαμπας μου που βλεπει χαρδαβελλα και τη βρισκει και μετα καθομαι και του εξηγω οτι δε γινεται... οτι θελετε καντε



 Εχει όμως  μεγάλη πλάκα να ακούς τους "Overnight-Wannabe-Scientists -ΠΑΥΛΑ- Λιακολάγνους" να χτυπιώνται και να σου λένε οτι με ένα κουβά που κάνει ηλεκτρόλυση, κατάφεραν να έχουν 50% οικονομία βενζίνης. Ελα, παραδέξου το...
 Τέτοιο debate θα το ζήλεβε και το MOYGA Channel....  χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααααα......

----------


## kotsas

Αυτό που τελικά διαπιστώνω είναι ότι έχετε σύνδρομο κατωτερότητας.



*Και ειλικρινά ξεκαρδίζομαι με τα επιχειρήματα σας, όταν εγώ έχω αποτέλεσμα στην πράξη.*

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αυτό που τελικά διαπιστώνω είναι ότι έχετε σύνδρομο κατωτερότητας.
> 
> 
> 
> *Και ειλικρινά ξεκαρδίζομαι με τα επιχειρήματα σας, όταν εγώ έχω αποτέλεσμα στην πράξη.*




Μπααα.... Δεν νομίζω να εχουν σύνδρομο΄κατωτερώτητας (αλήθεια, μήπως ενοούσες ανωτερώτητας ??) τόσοι πολοί άνθρωποι που λένε ότι το ΗΗΟ είναι απάτη... Εσύ μήπως το έχεις το συνδρομούλι σου και νομίζεις οτι είσαι ο νέος Αινστάιν που βρήκε τη λύση στο ενεργειακό πρόβλημα ??

Αλήθεια μιάς και το ανάφερα, γιατί ασχολείσαι με οικονομία στα αυτοκίνητα ??
Γιατί δεν φτιάχνεις ένα τέτοιο μαραφέτι στο σπίτι σου, να το φουλάρεις νεράκι και να πουλάς ρεύμα στη ΔΕΗ ??
Αν αυτό το μηχανηματάκι που μας έδειξες στο βίντεο, βγάζει 400W, γιατι να μην φτιάξεις 10 - 15 τέτοια, να τα φουλάρεις νεράκι και να 'κονομάς τρελά ?? Για να βγάλεις 1KW μέ ηλιακές κυψέλες, θές μιά ταράτσα πάνελς. Εσύ με 10 τέτοια μηχανάκια θα βγάζεις 4KW στο χαλαρό. Γιατί ασχολείσαι με τα 20, 30 40 ευρώ απο την βενζίνη που θα γλιτώνεις τον μήνα ??

 Αλλα το ΚΥΡΙΩΤΕΡΟ, αν κάποιος είχε ανακαλύψει μια τέτοια μηχανή, θα το κρατουσε μυστικό μέχρι τον τάφο του, για να μην το κάνουν και οι άλλοι, γιατι μετά θα έχανε την 'κονομα, αν καθε ένας είχε και απο μία μηχανή που έριχνε νεράκι και έβγαζε ρεύμα...
 Εσύ ΓΙΑΤΙ προσπαθείς ΤΟΣΟ ΕΠΙΜΟΝΑ να μας ψήσεις ότι το μαραφέτι αυτό δουλεύει ??

----------


## kotsas

> "Overnight-Wannabe-Scientists -ΠΑΥΛΑ- Λιακολάγνους"  ....  χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχααααα......




*Η NASA ?* 

_Απάντησε μου σε παρακαλώ Μονο σε αυτό!_

----------


## SV1JRT

> *Η NASA ?* 
> 
> _Απάντησε μου σε παρακαλώ Μονο σε αυτό!_



Η NASA είναι ένας πολύ σοβαρός και αξιόλογος οργανισμός, που έρευνά ποικίλα τεχνολογικά θέματα.
Ενίοτε εκδίδει μελέτες και διατριβές για υπαρκτά και θεωρητικά μοντέλα, Βέβαια για να κατανοήσεις αυτές τις μελέτες, πρέπει να έχεις και το κατάληλο υπόβαθρο γνώσεων. Στο συγκεκριμένο σύγγραμα, ΔΕΝ είδα πουθενά να λέει οτι είχαν θετικά αποτελέσματα με ΗΗΟ.
Αντιθέτως είδα πρόταση για αντικατάσταση μερους της βενζίνης με μεθανόλη και νερό, που έχει περάσει από καταλύτη και έχει διαχωριστεί σε υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο. ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ δεν λέει ότι από την ενέργεια του κινητήρα έκαναν ηλεκτρόλυση σε νερό και με αυτό το ΗΗΟ τροφοδότησαν τον ιδιο κινητήρα, με αποτέλεσμα να πετύχουν μείωση της κατανάλωσης βενζίνης.

΄Το Overnight-Wannabe-Scientists -ΠΑΥΛΑ- Λιακολάγνους"  σαφώς ΔΕΝ αναφέρεται στην NASA.
 Εκεί για να προσληφθείς πρέπει να έχεις ένα ντουβάρι διδακτορικά. Οχι να είσαι το ντουβάρι...

----------


## kotsas

> *Αντιθέτως είδα πρόταση για αντικατάσταση μερους της βενζίνης* με μεθανόλη και νερό, που έχει περάσει από καταλύτη *και έχει διαχωριστεί σε υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο*.



Στο C4 εγω το ριχνω με ηλεκτρολυση + Διαχειριση ECU




ΥΓ: Και ειλικρινά ξεκαρδίζομαι με τα επιχειρήματα σας αλλά και τους χαρακτηρισμούς σας  όταν εγώ έχω αποτέλεσμα στην πράξη!  :Wink:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Στο C4 εγω το ριχνω με ηλεκτρολυση + Διαχειριση ECU
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Και ειλικρινά ξεκαρδίζομαι με τα επιχειρήματα σας αλλά και τους χαρακτηρισμούς σας όταν εγώ έχω αποτέλεσμα στην πράξη!



Εγώ θα έλεγα οτι έχει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ διαφορά, αλλά απο την άλλη, εγώ έλιωσα ΠΟΛΛΑ παντελόνια στα θρανία....
Πάντως και εγώ χαίρωμαι πολύ που σου προσφέρω άφθονο γέλιο. Είπαμε το γέλιο μακραίνει την ζωή.
Δεν μου απάντησες όμως. Γιατί ασχολείσαι με την "οικονομια" καυσίμων και οχι με παραγωγή ρεύματος να τα 'κονομήσεις χοντρά ??

----------


## kotsas

> Εγώ θα έλεγα οτι έχει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ διαφορά, αλλά απο την άλλη, εγώ έλιωσα ΠΟΛΛΑ παντελόνια στα θρανία....
> Πάντως και εγώ χαίρωμαι πολύ που σου προσφέρω άφθονο γέλιο. Είπαμε το γέλιο μακραίνει την ζωή.
> Δεν μου απάντησες όμως. Γιατί ασχολείσαι με την "οικονομια" καυσίμων και οχι με παραγωγή ρεύματος να τα 'κονομήσεις χοντρά ??




*Στα Αμπέρ που χρειάζομαι για ηλεκτρόλυση* με τον συγκεκριμένο “κουβά” όπως τον λες ( αλήθεια το είδες να μοιάζει με κουβά? ....αλλά τι λέω... τα βιβλία λέγανε: παίρνουμε ένα κουβά.... κλπ κλπ)  *η διαφορά είναι μηδαμινή...*


 Κατ αρχήν η ιδέα παράγωγης ρεύματος είναι σωστή!


 Αλλά:

Ένας κινητήρας αμιγώς     ΗΗΟ δεν γνωρίζω αν θα άντεχε.Δεν νομίζω η ΔΕΗ να     αγοράζει ρεύμα από εναλλακτικές πηγές     πλην ηλιακό – αιολικό.


 (Η γεννήτρια με το προβολακι δεν είναι δική μου είναι ενός Γερμανού νομίζω)

----------


## SV1JRT

> *Στα Αμπέρ που χρειάζομαι για ηλεκτρόλυση* με τον συγκεκριμένο “κουβά” όπως τον λες ( αλήθεια το είδες να μοιάζει με κουβά? ....αλλά τι λέω... τα βιβλία λέγανε: παίρνουμε ένα κουβά.... κλπ κλπ) *η διαφορά είναι μηδαμινή...*



Για πάμε πάλι.. Πόσα Volt και πόσα Ampere τραβάει η θαυματουργή συσκευή ??






> Κατ αρχήν η ιδέα παράγωγης ρεύματος είναι σωστή!
> 
> Αλλά:
> Ένας κινητήρας αμιγώς ΗΗΟ δεν γνωρίζω αν θα άντεχε.Δεν νομίζω η ΔΕΗ να αγοράζει ρεύμα από εναλλακτικές πηγές πλην ηλιακό – αιολικό.(Η γεννήτρια με το προβολακι δεν είναι δική μου είναι ενός Γερμανού νομίζω)




1. Στο βίντεο με την γεννήτρια που έβαλες, το καύσιμο ήταν καθαρό ΗΗΟ σύμφωνα με τα ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΟΓΙΑ.
 ή μήπως μας έλεγες μούσια και στην πραγματικότητα καίει βενζινούλα ??
2. Η ΔΕΗ αγοράζει ρεύμα. Δεν την νοιάζει από πού το βρήκες. Και πυρηνικό σταθμό να φτιάξεις, λίγο την νοιάζει την ΔΕΗ.. Στο φινάλε, βάλε 2 - 3 πάνελ στην ταράτσα σου και πές στην ΔΕΗ οτι είναι από τα πάνελ..

 Για να σε δώ λοιπόν. Και μετά, ΑΝ το καταφέρεις, θα βγώ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ και θα φωνάξω οτι είσαι ο ΝΕΟΣ ΑΙΝΣΤΑΙΝ.
 Αν όμως ΔΕΝ τα καταφέρεις, θα βγείς ΔΗΜΟΣΙΩΣ εσύ και θα φωνάξεις οτι είσαι ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑΣ.

Πάει το στοίχημα ?? ΕΔΩ ΘΑ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ @@  !!!!!

Και όπως λένε και οι αμερικάνοι: "Money talks, bullshit walks"....

----------


## navar

το τραβάμε το θεματάκι !
να κάνω και εγώ μια απλή ερώτηση μήπως και αναζωπυρώσω το ενδιαφέρον άλλον μελών του φόρουμ που μπορούν να εκφράσουν ποιο αξιόλογες απορίες και ποιό αξιόλογες απαντήσεις στο θέμα ! (σε σχέση με μένα που οι γνώσεις μου είναι ελλιπής)

Αριστογείτωνα , όταν μιλάμε για ηλεκτρόλυση στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις , μιλάμε για καθαρή ηλεκτρόλυση με ηλεκτρικό ρέυμα και εναν απλό ηλεκτρολήτη , ή μιλάμε για σύνθετη χημική διεργασία ? 
στην οποία χρησιμοποιείται και κάποιο άλλο υλικό εκτός απο τον απλό ηλεκτρολήτη και ίσως και κάποια άλλη παραγόμενη ενέργεια απο το όχημα , εκτός της ηλεκτρικής ?

----------


## kotsas

> Για πάμε πάλι.. Πόσα Volt και πόσα Ampere τραβάει η θαυματουργή συσκευή ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Στο βίντεο με την γεννήτρια που έβαλες, το καύσιμο ήταν καθαρό ΗΗΟ σύμφωνα με τα ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΟΓΙΑ.
>  ή μήπως μας έλεγες μούσια και στην πραγματικότητα καίει βενζινούλα ??
> 2. Η ΔΕΗ αγοράζει ρεύμα. Δεν την νοιάζει από πού το βρήκες. Και πυρηνικό σταθμό να φτιάξεις, λίγο την νοιάζει την ΔΕΗ.. Στο φινάλε, βάλε 2 - 3 πάνελ στην ταράτσα σου και πές στην ΔΕΗ οτι είναι από τα πάνελ..
> ...






 Το διασπαστηρι στο C4 είναι 55W max
 Στο TDM στο video στα 95w για δοκιμές...


 Νομίζω ότι έγραψα ότι η γεννήτρια δεν είναι δικιά μου ε?
 Τώρα εάν εσύ ντε και καλά θες να γίνεις “θηρευτής επιλόγων”, εγώ λυπάμαι αλλά δεν θα παίξω σε αυτό το παιχνιδάκι... έχω περάσει από το στάδιο αυτό ... πολλά χρόνια πριν!
 Φιλικά!

----------


## kotsas

> το τραβάμε το θεματάκι !
> να κάνω και εγώ μια απλή ερώτηση μήπως και αναζωπυρώσω το ενδιαφέρον άλλον μελών του φόρουμ που μπορούν να εκφράσουν ποιο αξιόλογες απορίες και ποιό αξιόλογες απαντήσεις στο θέμα ! (σε σχέση με μένα που οι γνώσεις μου είναι ελλιπής)
> 
> Αριστογείτωνα , όταν μιλάμε για ηλεκτρόλυση στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις , μιλάμε για καθαρή ηλεκτρόλυση με ηλεκτρικό ρέυμα και εναν απλό ηλεκτρολήτη , ή μιλάμε για σύνθετη χημική διεργασία ? 
> στην οποία χρησιμοποιείται και κάποιο άλλο υλικό εκτός απο τον απλό ηλεκτρολήτη και ίσως και κάποια άλλη παραγόμενη ενέργεια απο το όχημα , εκτός της ηλεκτρικής ?




 Απλή ηλεκτρόλυση με ηλεκτρολύτη, και 2 επιπλέον χημικά. Ένα για μειωμένο αφρό και ένα για να κρατά καθαρές τις πλάκες. Τροφοδοσία από CCPWM με συχνότητά και Duty. Και τα αντερακια της είναι σε μια διάταξη που ελαφρώς διαφέρει από της “γνωστές διατάξεις”

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το διασπαστηρι στο C4 είναι 55W max
>  Στο TDM στο video στα 95w για δοκιμές...
> 
> 
>  Νομίζω ότι έγραψα ότι η γεννήτρια δεν είναι δικιά μου ε?
>  Τώρα εάν εσύ ντε και καλά θες να γίνεις “θηρευτής επιλόγων”, εγώ λυπάμαι αλλά δεν θα παίξω σε αυτό το παιχνιδάκι... έχω περάσει από το στάδιο αυτό ... πολλά χρόνια πριν!
>  Φιλικά!



 Και πόση οικονομία κάνεις με το 55W και το 95W ματζαφλάρι ??

 Για την γεννήτρια του βίντεο, δεν είπα οτι είναι δική σου, αλλά ΕΣΥ στο μύνημα 107 είπες οτι καίει ΜΟΝΟ ΗΗΟ.
 Επομένως είτε ο κινητήρας ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ να καίει καθαρό ΗΗΟ, είτε καίει βενζίνη και εσυ μας παραμυθιάζεις.

 "Θηρευτής επιλογών" ΔΕΝ είμαι. Απλά έχω τα @@ να υποστηρίξω αυτά που λέω. Δεν περιμένω και απο εσένα να κάνεις το ίδιο βέβαια. Είναι φανερό ότι δεν μπορείς να εγγυηθείς μια απάτη, οπότε βρίσκεις υποκφυγές και πλάγιους τρόπους να αποφύγεις το ρεζιλεμα.

----------


## kotsas

> Και πόση οικονομία κάνεις με το 55W και το 95W ματζαφλάρι ??
> 
>  Για την γεννήτρια του βίντεο, δεν είπα οτι είναι δική σου, αλλά ΕΣΥ στο μύνημα 107 είπες οτι καίει ΜΟΝΟ ΗΗΟ.
>  Επομένως είτε ο κινητήρας ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ να καίει καθαρό ΗΗΟ, είτε καίει βενζίνη και εσυ μας παραμυθιάζεις.
> 
>  "Θηρευτής επιλογών" ΔΕΝ είμαι. Απλά έχω τα @@ να υποστηρίξω αυτά που λέω. Δεν περιμένω και απο εσένα να κάνεις το ίδιο βέβαια. Είναι φανερό ότι δεν μπορείς να εγγυηθείς μια απάτη, οπότε βρίσκεις υποκφυγές και πλάγιους τρόπους να αποφύγεις το ρεζιλεμα.



Διαβασες τα σχολια του Βιντεο;;;..... 
Ειδες καρπυρατερ στο 1:30;
  Οτι θα δουλεψει μονο με ΗΗΟ ειναι δεδομενο... το θεμα ειναι για ποσο.... η βενζινη κρυωνει τις βαλβιδες το ΗΗΟ οχι
  λοιπον...

Αγαπητέ φίλε Σωτήρη.


 Δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω σε καμία ερώτηση / απορία / προτροπή σου. Προσπαθώ με αυτό τον τρόπο να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις ότι το να διαβαλλεις λεγόμενα είναι κάτι αθέμιτο.  
 Θα ήθελα όμως να οπτικοποιήσω την τελευταία μου απάντηση προς εσένα....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQtfMR-UKd0&NR=1
 Αφιέρωσε λιγότερο από 3 λεπτά, από τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σου. Άλλωστε είναι Πλάτωνας.
 Φιλικά!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... μια απλή ερώτηση μήπως και αναζωπυρώσω το ενδιαφέρον άλλων μελών του φόρουμ που μπορούν να εκφράσουν πιο αξιόλογες απορίες ...



Γειά σας,
η δική μου "απορία" αφορά το forum και γιατί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα πρέπει να βρίσκεται στην κατηγορία:
"Συζήτηση κυκλωμάτων" > "Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto"

Δεν έχω δει κανένα θεωρητικό ούτε έστω και έναν ηλεκτρικό υπολογισμό. Οι περισσότερες "αντιπαραθέσεις" είναι χωρίς ουσία, χαμηλού επιπέδου ίσως και χωρίς νόημα.

Ολο το θέμα παραπέμπει σε "καλύτερη καύση" παρά σε "παραγωγή μέσω ηλεκτρόλυσης" για να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με πιθανά ηλεκτρικά κυκλώματα και την εφαρμογή τους. Ακόμη και στην κατηγορία "Ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας" να βρισκόταν δεν έχετε καν βρει κάποιες συγκρίσιμες ενεργειακές σχέσεις μεταξύ ηλεκτρικής, μηχανικής και θερμικής ενέργειας (λόγω καύσεως).

Προτείνω να μεταφερθεί το θέμα στη "Γενική Συζήτηση" και αν νομίζετε ότι υπάρχουν θέματα "προς απόδειξη" μπορείτε να κλείσετε ένα ραντεβού για μια διαδρομή 1 λίτρου! (συγνώμη αλλά είναι Shell). Μετά αναλύετε το κόστος των συσκευών, της εργασίας, των ειδικών αναλωσίμων κλπ. για να δείτε η "επένδυση" σε πόσα χιλιόμετρα θα αποδώσει κέρδος. 

G

----------


## SV1JRT

> Διαβασες τα σχολια του Βιντεο;;;..... 
> Ειδες καρπυρατερ στο 1:30;
>   Οτι θα δουλεψει μονο με ΗΗΟ ειναι δεδομενο... το θεμα ειναι για ποσο.... η βενζινη κρυωνει τις βαλβιδες το ΗΗΟ οχι
>   λοιπον...
> 
> Αγαπητέ φίλε Σωτήρη.
> 
> 
>  Δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω σε καμία ερώτηση / απορία / προτροπή σου. Προσπαθώ με αυτό τον τρόπο να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις ότι το να διαβαλλεις λεγόμενα είναι κάτι αθέμιτο.  
> ...



 Προφανώς η σιωπή σου είναι η καλύτερη τακτική για να αποφύγεις δυσάρεστες καταστάσεις και ρεζίλεμα.
 Αξιόλογο το βιντεάκι πού παρέθεσες, αλλα εγώ θα πώ "Μήν χάνετε το σήμερα, ψάχνωντας για το αυριο".

----------


## kotsas

> Προφανώς η σιωπή σου είναι η καλύτερη τακτική για να αποφύγεις δυσάρεστες καταστάσεις και ρεζίλεμα.
>  Αξιόλογο το βιντεάκι πού παρέθεσες, αλλα εγώ θα πώ "Μήν χάνετε το σήμερα, ψάχνωντας για το αυριο".



α) Για πες μου σε ποια ερώτηση δεν απάντησα;

 εάν δεν έχω απαντήσει σε κάτι από όσα με ρώτησες έως τώρα ευχαρίστως να το κάνω!


 β) Όσο Αδιανόητο και εάν σου φαίνεται ...ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ να με ρεζιλέψεις εσύ.


 γ) Σε καμιά 20~25max μερες (περιμένω κάτι parts από USA) θα έχω στήσει και ένα smartaki ενός φίλου. Όταν γίνει, οποιοδήποτε τεστ θέλετε ΔΕΚΤΟ αρκεί τα έξοδα να είναι αυτού που το ζητά... εγώ δεν έχω να αποδείξω κάτι. Εγώ λέω (και όλοι όσοι το έκαναν ορθά) ότι δουλεύει, η αντιπαράθεση λέει όχι ... ε λοιπόν ας βάλει βενζίνες, δυναμόμετρα, αναλυτές καυσαερίων και πάμε.... 

δ) Όταν έλιωνες τα παντελόνια σου στα θρανία το έκανες για το (τότε)  “σήμερα”;  -και μου την λες που έχω μια λύση σήμερα και όχι αύριο;   :Confused1:   ΠΑΣ ΚΑΛΑ?

----------


## ta03

Εχμ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HHO_gas#HHO_gas
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruggero_Santilli#HHO_gas

Ερωτηση κλειδι: Το υδρογονο πως αντιδρα με την βενζινη και το οξυγονο μεσα στον θαλαμο καυσης;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Γειά σας,
> η δική μου "απορία" αφορά το forum και γιατί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα πρέπει να βρίσκεται στην κατηγορία:
> "Συζήτηση κυκλωμάτων" > "Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto"
> 
> Δεν έχω δει κανένα θεωρητικό ούτε έστω και έναν ηλεκτρικό υπολογισμό. Οι περισσότερες "αντιπαραθέσεις" είναι χωρίς ουσία, χαμηλού επιπέδου ίσως και χωρίς νόημα.
> 
> Ολο το θέμα παραπέμπει σε "καλύτερη καύση" παρά σε "παραγωγή μέσω ηλεκτρόλυσης" για να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με πιθανά ηλεκτρικά κυκλώματα και την εφαρμογή τους. Ακόμη και στην κατηγορία "Ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας" να βρισκόταν δεν έχετε καν βρει κάποιες συγκρίσιμες ενεργειακές σχέσεις μεταξύ ηλεκτρικής, μηχανικής και θερμικής ενέργειας (λόγω καύσεως).
> 
> Προτείνω να μεταφερθεί το θέμα στη "Γενική Συζήτηση" και αν νομίζετε ότι υπάρχουν θέματα "προς απόδειξη" μπορείτε να κλείσετε ένα ραντεβού για μια διαδρομή 1 λίτρου! (συγνώμη αλλά είναι Shell). Μετά αναλύετε το κόστος των συσκευών, της εργασίας, των ειδικών αναλωσίμων κλπ. για να δείτε η "επένδυση" σε πόσα χιλιόμετρα θα αποδώσει κέρδος. 
> ...



 Το νήμα βρίσκετε στην σωστή ενότητα, μιάς και παρουσιάζει ηλεκτρονική - ηλεκτρολογική λύση (κατασκευή) για δήθεν εμπλουτισμό - πρόσθετο βενζίνης κινητήρα εσωτερικής καύσης.

 Αποδείξεις για το αδύνατο της λειτουργίας του όλου ενχειρήματος, έχουν δοθει από την αρχή του νήματος και κατά την διάρκεια του. Εκτός αυτού, επειδή ο τρόπος λειτουργίας της συσκευής αλλα και οι ισχιρισμοί των κατασκευαστώ, αντιτίθενται σε βασικούς νομους της φυσικής, οποιοσδήποτε με βασικές γνώσεις φυσικής (Γυμνασίου), μπορει να καταλάβει ότι η συσκευή αυτή ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί. Αν θέλεις ΞΑΝΑ να αναφέρω τους νόμους της φυσικής και να παραθέσω μαθηματικές αποδείξεις πες το μου.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... παρουσιάζει ηλεκτρονική - ηλεκτρολογική λύση (κατασκευή) για δήθεν εμπλουτισμό - πρόσθετο βενζίνης κινητήρα εσωτερικής καύσης...



Αυτή η "παρουσίαση" είναι εικονική; Δεν είδα πουθενά διάγραμμα, κύκλωμα κλπ.
Εγώ θεωρώ ότι έχουμε "δήθεν ηλεκτρολογική λύση" για πραγματικό εμπλουτισμό καυσίμου!
G

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Παιδιά, αντί να υπάρχει αυτή η αντιπαράθεση και η ειρωνεία μεταξύ σας, μπορείτε πιο εύκολα να πάτε στον χώρο του Kostas και να διαπιστώσετε τα λεγόμενά του. Απ' ότι βλέπω είστε στην περιοχή της Αθήνας όπως και ο kostas. Δεν είναι λογικό αυτό? Οπότε μετά μας λέτε μετά τα συμπεράσματά σας.
Φιλικά Πέτρος

----------


## SV1JRT

> Διαβασες τα σχολια του Βιντεο;;;..... 
> Ειδες καρπυρατερ στο 1:30;
>   Οτι θα δουλεψει μονο με ΗΗΟ ειναι δεδομενο... το θεμα ειναι για ποσο.... η βενζινη κρυωνει τις βαλβιδες το ΗΗΟ οχι
>   λοιπον...
> 
> Αγαπητέ φίλε Σωτήρη.
> 
> 
>  Δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω σε καμία ερώτηση / απορία / προτροπή σου. Προσπαθώ με αυτό τον τρόπο να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις ότι το να διαβαλλεις λεγόμενα είναι κάτι αθέμιτο.  
> ...









> α) Για πες μου σε ποια ερώτηση δεν απάντησα;
> 
>  εάν δεν έχω απαντήσει σε κάτι από όσα με ρώτησες έως τώρα ευχαρίστως να το κάνω!
> 
> 
>  β) Όσο Αδιανόητο και εάν σου φαίνεται ...ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ να με ρεζιλέψεις εσύ.
> 
> 
>  γ) Σε καμιά 20~25max μερες (περιμένω κάτι parts από USA) θα έχω στήσει και ένα smartaki ενός φίλου. Όταν γίνει, οποιοδήποτε τεστ θέλετε ΔΕΚΤΟ αρκεί τα έξοδα να είναι αυτού που το ζητά... εγώ δεν έχω να αποδείξω κάτι. Εγώ λέω (και όλοι όσοι το έκαναν ορθά) ότι δουλεύει, η αντιπαράθεση λέει όχι ... ε λοιπόν ας βάλει βενζίνες, δυναμόμετρα, αναλυτές καυσαερίων και πάμε.... 
> ...




1) Στην μία απάντηση σου γράφεις *"Δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω σε καμία ερώτηση / απορία / προτροπή σου."* ενώ στην άλλη γράφεις *"Για πες μου σε ποια ερώτηση δεν απάντησα; εάν δεν έχω απαντήσει σε κάτι από όσα με ρώτησες έως τώρα ευχαρίστως να το κάνω!"* Τελικά ποό από τα δύο ισχύει ??

2) *ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΕΖΙΛΕΨΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ.* Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να αποδείξω τα αυταπόδειχτα και να σταματήσω αυτή την απάτη.

3) ΔΕΝ πρόκειτε να πληρώσω για να αποδείξω κάτι που έχει αποδειχτεί εδώ και αιώνες !!!

4) Ευτυχώς (ή δυστηχώς) *ΑΚΟΜΗ* λιώνω παντελόνια στα θρανία. Την τελευταία μου πιστοποίηση (CISCO CCNP) την πήρα πέρσυ.

5) *ΛΥΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ. ΟΥΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΟΝ.* *ΕΞΑΠΑΤΕΙΣ ανθρώπους*, πουλώντας τους μία συσκευή που ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί και δεν κάνει αυτά που υπόσχετε. Αλήθεια, ΠΟΣΑ σου έδωσε ο ταλαιπωρος με το SMART που θα του βάλεις την "θαυματουργή" συσκευή σου ??

----------


## SV1JRT

> Παιδιά, αντί να υπάρχει αυτή η αντιπαράθεση και η ειρωνεία μεταξύ σας, μπορείτε πιο εύκολα να πάτε στον χώρο του Kostas και να διαπιστώσετε τα λεγόμενά του. Απ' ότι βλέπω είστε στην περιοχή της Αθήνας όπως και ο kostas. Δεν είναι λογικό αυτό? Οπότε μετά μας λέτε μετά τα συμπεράσματά σας.
> Φιλικά Πέτρος



 Πέτρο αυτό θα ήταν το ιδανικό. Μία δοκιμή σε πραγματικές συνθήκες με παρουσία μαρτύρων. ΑΛΛΑ, δυστηχώς δεν έχω τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό για να μετρήσω τις μεταβολές στην απόδοση του κινητήρα και την κατανάλωση.
 Οποιος συνάδελφος διαθέτει τέτοιο εξοπλισμό και θέλει να ανακαλύψουμε παρέα την αλήθεια θα χαρώ να τον βοηθήσω.
ΑΝ φυσικά ο κύριος KOTSAS επιτρέψει να κάνουμε δοκιμές στον χώρο του και στις συσκευές του.

----------


## kotsas

> 1) Στην μία απάντηση σου γράφεις *"Δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω σε καμία ερώτηση / απορία / προτροπή σου."* ενώ στην άλλη γράφεις *"Για πες μου σε ποια ερώτηση δεν απάντησα; εάν δεν έχω απαντήσει σε κάτι από όσα με ρώτησες έως τώρα ευχαρίστως να το κάνω!"* Τελικά ποό από τα δύο ισχύει ??
> 
> 2) *ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΕΖΙΛΕΨΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ.* Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να αποδείξω τα αυταπόδειχτα και να σταματήσω αυτή την απάτη.
> 
> 3) ΔΕΝ πρόκειτε να πληρώσω για να αποδείξω κάτι που έχει αποδειχτεί εδώ και αιώνες !!!
> 
> 4) Ευτυχώς (ή δυστηχώς) *ΑΚΟΜΗ* λιώνω παντελόνια στα θρανία. Την τελευταία μου πιστοποίηση (CISCO CCNP) την πήρα πέρσυ.
> 
> 5) *ΛΥΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ. ΟΥΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΟΝ.* *ΕΞΑΠΑΤΕΙΣ ανθρώπους*, πουλώντας τους μία συσκευή που ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί και δεν κάνει αυτά που υπόσχετε. Αλήθεια, ΠΟΣΑ σου έδωσε ο ταλαιπωρος με το SMART που θα του βάλεις την "θαυματουργή" συσκευή σου ??





Σε πλέον ερωτήσεις     σου ΔΕΝ απαντώ. Αλλά εσύ λες ότι γενικά     έχω αφήσει αναπάντητα. Πες μου ποια.Το εάν είναι απάτη     ή παρωπιδισμός θα στο πουν μόνο τα     όργανα.Έχω πει ήδη ότι δεν     μπήκα εδώ μέσα για να πουλήσω.Σταμάτα να Διαβαλλεις     λεγόμενα και να ειρωνευσαι.Με ποιο δικαίωμα λες     κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζεις “ταλαίπωρο”.

----------


## kotsas

http://dpenergy.us/blog/wp-content/u...erformance.pdf 
Μελέτη με όργανα...  Αλλά και πάλι “κάτι” θα βρεις ... ε... έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## jakjak

εγω θα προτεινω σε ολους να μεινουμε στο τεχνικο κομματι και να αφησουμε αντιπαραθεσεις του στυλ σου ειπα αυτο και μου ειπες το αλλο ... αρα εχω δικιο ... κλπ κλπ ......
αν μη τι αλλο δεν βοηθαμε κανεναν να καταλαβει αν τελικα δουλευει ή οχι η συσκευη .

φιλε κοτσας οταν λες οτι εκτος απο τον "κουβα" χρειαζονται και αλλα πραγματα τι εννοεις ??
μπορεις να ποσταρεις καποιες φωτο απο τις συσκευες που εχεις τοποθετησει ??
εχεις κανει καμια παρεμβαση στον λαμδα ??

----------


## -nikos-

> εδω λεμε οτι δεν προσφερει τιποτα και εσυ θελης να ακουσεις και αυτους που το 
> χρεισιμοποιουν,,,,,,,ποσα κοροιδα νομιζεις οτι υπαρχουν ??
> ολοι αυτοι που διατινωνται οτι εχει 30%οικονομια πρεπει με καποιο τροπο να
> εχουν σχεση με το εμποριο αυτων των συσκευων και καποιο καιρδος απο αυτα.
> Και φιλε πετρο πως εμπλουτιζει το καυσιμο αφου οδιγειται στην ισαγωγη αερα οπου 
> ισρεει αερας 800κυβικων εκατοστων 3000 με 5000 φωρες το λεπτο,,,,,,,,
> οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε ενας φιλος πιο πανω καλυτερα να το συνδεσουμε με τις 
> κλανιες μας,,,,θα γλιτοσουμε και τα χρηματα αγωρας της σησκευης και θα εχουμε το 
> ιδιο αποτελεσμα.
> για να εχουμε 30%οικονομια πρεπει να κλανουμε 265κυβικα εκατοστα αεριο 3000φωρες το λεπτο.



αγαπητε αριστογειτονα 
λες και υποστηρηζεις οτι παλιας τεχνολογιας μηχανες με την τοποθετηση απλα μιας μηχανης ηλεκτρολυσης και χωρις τοποθετιση μπεκ υγραεριου [οπως κανουν στις μηχανες που και καινε και υγραεριο]
τοτε η παραπανω απαντιση ειναι η πιο σωστη.
και αν η παραγωγη υδρογονου δεν φτανει να πληρωσει την χωριτηκοτητα των κυλινδρων
τοτε αυτα που λες ειναι λογια του αεριου[μεθανιου]

----------


## SV1JRT

> 1) Στην μία απάντηση σου γράφεις *"Δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω σε καμία ερώτηση / απορία / προτροπή σου."* ενώ στην άλλη γράφεις *"Για πες μου σε ποια ερώτηση δεν απάντησα; εάν δεν έχω απαντήσει σε κάτι από όσα με ρώτησες έως τώρα ευχαρίστως να το κάνω!"* Τελικά ποό από τα δύο ισχύει ??
> 
> 2) *ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΕΖΙΛΕΨΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ.* Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να αποδείξω τα αυταπόδειχτα και να σταματήσω αυτή την απάτη.
> 
> 3) ΔΕΝ πρόκειτε να πληρώσω για να αποδείξω κάτι που έχει αποδειχτεί εδώ και αιώνες !!!
> 
> 4) Ευτυχώς (ή δυστηχώς) *ΑΚΟΜΗ* λιώνω παντελόνια στα θρανία. Την τελευταία μου πιστοποίηση (CISCO CCNP) την πήρα πέρσυ.
> 
> 5) *ΛΥΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ. ΟΥΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΟΝ.* *ΕΞΑΠΑΤΕΙΣ ανθρώπους*, πουλώντας τους μία συσκευή που ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί και δεν κάνει αυτά που υπόσχετε. Αλήθεια, ΠΟΣΑ σου έδωσε ο ταλαιπωρος με το SMART που θα του βάλεις την "θαυματουργή" συσκευή σου ??








> Σε πλέον ερωτήσεις     σου ΔΕΝ απαντώ. Αλλά εσύ λες ότι γενικά     έχω αφήσει αναπάντητα. Πες μου ποια.Το εάν είναι απάτη     ή παρωπιδισμός θα στο πουν μόνο τα     όργανα.Έχω πει ήδη ότι δεν     μπήκα εδώ μέσα για να πουλήσω.Σταμάτα να Διαβαλλεις     λεγόμενα και να ειρωνευσαι.Με ποιο δικαίωμα λες     κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζεις “ταλαίπωρο”.




1)  Δέν απάντησες στην βασική ερώτηση: *ΤΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ 55W ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ 95W "ΔΙΑΣΠΑΣΤΗ" ??*
2) ΔΕΝ είδα να παραθέσεις *ΕΓΚΥΡΕΣ* μετρήσεις απο κανένα ερευνητικό κέντρο, ή νόμους της φυσικής που να υποστηρίζουν τους ισχυρισμούς σου, ούτε μαθηματικές συναρτήσεις για την απόδοση της "θαυματουργής" συσκευής σου.
3) Τζάμπα θα εγκαταστήσεις το μηχάνηνα σου στο SMART που ανέφερες ??
4) Εγώ σου λέω οτι *διαβάζω και ενημερώνομαι* και εσύ λές οτι *σε διαβάλω και σε ειρωνευομαι* ?? Ενδιαφέρων. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να έχω IQ-Ραδικιού για να μήν σε προσβάλω ??
5) Το ότι είπα "ταλαίπωρο" τον ιδιοκτήτη του SMART σε χάλασε?? Το οτι λέω την συσκευή σου *ΑΠΑΤΗ*, δεν σε χαλάει ??

 Τέλος-πάντων, όπως λέει και ο συνάδελφος JackJack, καλύτερα να κρατήσουμε την συζήτηση σε καθαρά τεχνικό επίπεδο.
 Αν νιώθεις προσβεβλημένος, να ξέρεις οτι ΔΕΝ είχα τέτοια πρόθεση.

Δώσε μας λοιπόν τα τεχνικά διαγράμματα και τα θεωρητικά κυκλωματα της κατασκευής σου, για να τα αξιολογήσουν τα μέλη του φόρουμ και να βγεί ένα γενικό συμπέρασμα για την κατασκευή σου.
Προσωπικά, δεν θα ξανα ασχοληθώ μαζί σου σε προσωπικό επίπεδο. Ολες οι συζητήσεις μας στο μέλον θα αφορούν ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ σχόλια και μόνο.

----------


## kotsas

> 1)  *...* *ΔΕΝ είδα να παραθέσεις ΕΓΚΥΡΕΣ μετρήσεις απο κανένα ερευνητικό κέντρο*,.....
>  Εγώ σου λέω οτι *διαβάζω και ενημερώνομαι*.



(Department of Mechanical Engineering, CΈ ukurova University, 01330 Adana, Turkey) αυτό τι είναι?

----------


## SV1JRT

> (Department of Mechanical Engineering, CΈ ukurova University, 01330 Adana, Turkey) αυτό τι είναι?



 Αμφισβητώ την γνησιότητα του συγγεκριμένου συγγράματος. Δέν γνωρίζω το εν λόγω πανέπιστήμιο στην Τουρκία και την εγκυρότητα του. Εξάλου, μια τόσο σημαντική συσκευή,  δεν θα είχε κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον ενός μεγάλου πανεπιστημίου σαν το M.I.T. ?? Που είναι οι μελέτες από τέτοια πανεπιστήμια ?? Δεύτερον, η μελέτη αυτή (που θεωρώ ανυπόστατη) αναφέρετε σε κινητήρα diesel με ΗΗΟ που τροφοδοτείτε από *εξωτερική* μπαταρία. *Και φυσικά στην ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ σελίδα του εν λόγω πανεπιστημίου, ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ το τμήμα "*Department of Mechanical Engineering". !! (http://www.cukurova.edu.tr/Content/A.../cubilgi04.asp) 

*Εκτός αυτού, που είναι οι ΔΙΚΕΣ ΣΟΥ μετρήσεις, τα σχεδιαγράμματα της κατασκευής σου και των κυκλωμάτων που κατασκεύασες??*

----------


## kotsas

> Αμφισβητώ την γνησιότητα του συγγεκριμένου συγγράματος. Δέν γνωρίζω το  εν λόγω πανέπιστήμιο στην Τουρκία και την εγκυρότητα του. Εξάλου, μια  τόσο σημαντική συσκευή,  δεν θα είχε κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον ενός μεγάλου  πανεπιστημίου σαν το M.I.T. ?? Που είναι οι μελέτες από τέτοια  πανεπιστήμια ?? Δεύτερον, η μελέτη αυτή (που θεωρώ ανυπόστατη) αναφέρετε  σε κινητήρα diesel με ΗΗΟ που τροφοδοτείτε από *εξωτερική* μπαταρία. *Και φυσικά στην ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ σελίδα του εν λόγω πανεπιστημίου, ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ το τμήμα "*Department of Mechanical Engineering". !! (http://www.cukurova.edu.tr/Content/A.../cubilgi04.asp) 
> 
> *Εκτός αυτού, που είναι οι ΔΙΚΕΣ ΣΟΥ μετρήσεις, τα σχεδιαγράμματα της κατασκευής σου και των κυκλωμάτων που κατασκεύασες??*



Institutes
Institute of Physical Sciences
,,,,,,
,,,,,,
*Mechanical Engineering*
αυτο εννοω οταν λεω  διαβαλλεις ...  Υπαρχει αυτο που (δεν?)  ειδες


http://www.cukurova.edu.tr/Content/A...sh/cubilgi.asp


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

_Ο έξυπνος παραδέχεται_-ο πονηρός δικαιολογείται- ο ηλίθιος επιμένει. *...*

----------


## kotsas

*....και εδώ σας αφήνω λυπάμαι... αλλά ο χρόνος μου είναι πολύτιμος!*

----------


## -nikos-

> http://www.cukurova.edu.tr/Content/A...sh/cubilgi.asp
> 
> 
>        
> 
> _Ο έξυπνος παραδέχεται_-ο πονηρός δικαιολογείται- ο ηλίθιος επιμένει. *...*



αυτο το τελευτεο ειναι αυτοσαρκασμος ??
οι γερμανοι πετουσαν με ζεπελιν υδρογωνου πριν το 1935,,, γιατι δεν το βαζανε και στα 
τανκς και καθωντουσαν και σκωτονονταν στο ελ αλαμειν για το πετρελαιο της αραβιας.
οι αμερικανοι το 36 διηλισαν το υδρογονο και φτιαξαν το ηλιο αλλα μεχρι σημερα πολεμουν για το 
πετρελαιο,,,,,,,και εσυ λιτουργεις αεναως μηχανακια και αυτοκινητα ???
σε λαθος φορουμ κανεις διαφημηση εδω δεν εχει κοροιδα.

----------


## kotsas

> σε λαθος φορουμ κανεις διαφημηση εδω δεν εχει κοροιδα.



Προσπάθησα να πουλήσω κάτι? Και δεν το κατάλαβα?


 ΑΥΤΟ νόμιζα και εγώ....


 Τέλος τα ποστ μου για το θέμα.... είπαμε...

----------


## hlesic

Αναρωτιεμαι αν μια τετοια μετατροπη θεωρειται νομιμη απο το ****κρατος που εχουμε; Μηπως θα γινουμε παλι ερμαιοι του καθε αστυνομικου ή θα μας αλαζουν τα φωτα οταν παμε να περασουμε κτεο;

----------


## navar

> Αναρωτιεμαι αν μια τετοια μετατροπη θεωρειται νομιμη απο το ****κρατος που εχουμε; Μηπως θα γινουμε παλι ερμαιοι του καθε αστυνομικου ή θα μας αλαζουν τα φωτα οταν παμε να περασουμε κτεο;



νομίζω πως απλά όταν είναι για ΚΤΕΟ το αφαιρείς και πάς και περνάς !
αυτό που βγαίνει έυκολα ?
φίλος ανα 2ετία ανεβοκατεβάζει το 3λιτρό κινητήρα στην μπέμπα του και περνάει κτέο με τον μαμα 2λιτρο !
άσε που αμα το βγάλεις , ξέροντας οτι δεν αποδίδει τίποτα, σιγά μην το ξαναβάλεις μετά :P

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (03-08-11)

----------


## kotsas

> νομίζω πως απλά όταν είναι για ΚΤΕΟ το αφαιρείς και πάς και περνάς !
> αυτό που βγαίνει έυκολα ?
> φίλος ανα 2ετία ανεβοκατεβάζει το 3λιτρό κινητήρα στην μπέμπα του και περνάει κτέο με τον μαμα 2λιτρο !
> άσε που αμα το βγάλεις , ξέροντας οτι δεν αποδίδει τίποτα, σιγά μην το ξαναβάλεις μετά :P



ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΑΑΑΑ
[Άλλα 5 Αποτελέσματα (My Way)]

----------


## kotsas

http://www.youtube.com/user/a3energy

----------


## k_palios

http://news.in.gr/science-technology...aid=1231129748 

Τα νετρινα αυτα κινουταν φαινεται με HHO γι 'αυτο  και πανε πιο γρηγορα απο το φως! Αφηστε τις αλχημειες ρεεεεεεεεε, και εμενα το φιλαρακι μου που τον εχει βαλει το μαγικο κουβα εχει κανα δυο μηνες να μου ξαναπει για το θαυμα του.... βρωμα η δουλεια, καταλαβε και ο ιδιος οτι το συστημα ειναι πατατα φαινεται.

----------


## kotsas

> http://news.in.gr/science-technology...aid=1231129748 
> 
> Τα νετρινα αυτα κινουταν φαινεται με HHO γι 'αυτο  και πανε πιο γρηγορα απο το φως! Αφηστε τις αλχημειες ρεεεεεεεεε, και εμενα το φιλαρακι μου που τον εχει βαλει το μαγικο κουβα εχει κανα δυο μηνες να μου ξαναπει για το θαυμα του.... βρωμα η δουλεια, καταλαβε και ο ιδιος οτι το συστημα ειναι πατατα φαινεται.





 Αγαπητέ φίλε  
 Δεν φταίω εγώ εάν δεν είδες το video & ακόμα και εάν το είδες ΔΕΝ μπόρεσες να καταλάβεις τις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ σοβαρές διάφορες.


 Φιλικά...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αγαπητέ φίλε  
>  Δεν φταίω εγώ εάν δεν είδες το video & ακόμα και εάν το είδες ΔΕΝ μπόρεσες να καταλάβεις τις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ σοβαρές διάφορες.
> 
> 
>  Φιλικά...





Κινητήρας βενζίνης ώς 8000cc "Νέας τεχνολογίας" 50% μέχρι 127% και "παλιας τεχνολογίας" 33% μέχρι 98% ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΩΝ ????
ΡΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΤΕ ΑΥΤΑ ???
ΓΙΑ Μ@Λ@ΚΕΣ ΨΑΧΝΕΤΕ ???

ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ YOUTUBE, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΕ ΒΡΙΖΟΥΝ..

ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΤΗ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟΥ ??
ΕΔΩ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΝ

ΑΝΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΠΙΑ....

----------


## kotsas

> Κινητήρας βενζίνης ώς 8000cc "Νέας τεχνολογίας" 50% μέχρι 127% και "παλιας τεχνολογίας" 33% μέχρι 98% ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΩΝ ????
> ΡΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΤΕ ΑΥΤΑ ???
> ΓΙΑ Μ@Λ@ΚΕΣ ΨΑΧΝΕΤΕ ???
> 
> ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ YOUTUBE, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΕ ΒΡΙΖΟΥΝ..
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΤΗ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟΥ ??
> ΕΔΩ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΝ
> 
> ΑΝΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΠΙΑ....



Στο καλό....

----------


## kotsas

> Κινητήρας βενζίνης ώς 8000cc "Νέας τεχνολογίας" 50%  μέχρι 127% και "παλιας τεχνολογίας" 33% μέχρι 98% ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΩΝ  ????
> ΡΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΤΕ ΑΥΤΑ ???
> ΓΙΑ Μ@Λ@ΚΕΣ ΨΑΧΝΕΤΕ ???
> 
> ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ YOUTUBE, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΕ ΒΡΙΖΟΥΝ..
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΤΗ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟΥ ??
> ΕΔΩ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΝ
> 
> ΑΝΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΠΙΑ....



Έχουμε και λέμε...


 Πανεπιστήμια τα αμφισβητείς....
 Τη NASA την παρακάμπτεις....
 Οι μαρτυρίες Δεν σου λενε τίποτα...
 Μπλέκεις το νόμο της θερμοδυναμικής εφόσον η εξίσωση έχει ξεκινήσει από χημική...  


 Και θες να σου έχουν και ανοιχτά σχόλια στο you-tube για να ΒΡΙΖΕΙΣ....???


 ΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΡΕ, ΓΙΑ ΞΑΝΑΚΟΙΤΑΞΟΥ!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Έχουμε και λέμε...
> 
> 
> Πανεπιστήμια τα αμφισβητείς....
> Τη NASA την παρακάμπτεις....
> Οι μαρτυρίες Δεν σου λενε τίποτα...
> Μπλέκεις το νόμο της θερμοδυναμικής εφόσον η εξίσωση έχει ξεκινήσει από χημική... 
> 
> 
> ...



ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΜΑΣΤΕΡ, ΣΕ COMPUTER SCIENCE ΚΑΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΜΕΝΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΓΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥΣ ΣΑΝ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΡΩΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ.....

ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ !!!!!!!!!

----------


## kotsas

> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΜΑΣΤΕΡ, ΣΕ COMPUTER SCIENCE ΚΑΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΜΕΝΗ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΓΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥΣ ΣΑΝ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΡΩΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ.....
> 
> ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ !!!!!!!!!




Αν τελείωσε η απάντηση σου καλώς....
 Αν ΟΧΙ πες μου να βγάλω την γαργαλιέρα απο την πρίζα...

----------


## SV1JRT

ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ,

ΒΑΖΩ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ 20 ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΕΥΡΩ.
ΕΣΥ ΘΑ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΗΗΟ ΥΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΒΛΕΨΗ ΜΟΥ.
ΘΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ 5 ΛΙΤΡΑ ΒΕΝΖΙΝΗ ΜΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΗΗΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ.
ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ 5 ΛΙΤΡΑ ΒΕΝΖΙΝΗ ΣΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ, ΘΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΗΗΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΜΕΤΡΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ.
ΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ ΤΟ ΗΗΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ 33% ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΧΙΛΙΜΕΤΡΑ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ 20 ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΕΥΡΩ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ 33% ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ ΜΕ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ ΤΟ ΗΗΟ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ 20 ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΕΥΡΩ. ΜΑΡΤΥΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΟΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.
ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ "ΠΑΛΑΙΑΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ"

 ΓΙΑ ΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ @@

----------

Nemmesis (29-09-11)

----------


## spyropap

Ποιος γαργαλάει και ποιος γελάει;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZr3_...eature=related

Λέω να πιάσετε άλλο θέμα. Κανα τραγούδι ξέρετε;

----------


## kotsas

Μοντέλο/Μάρκα/Κυβικά  


 και κράτα τα λεφτά σου.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ποιος γαργαλάει και ποιος γελάει;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZr3_...eature=related
> 
> Λέω να πιάσετε άλλο θέμα. Κανα τραγούδι ξέρετε;




Σπύρο είσαι ΘΕΟΣ !!!!
αχαχαχαχαχαχααααααα

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μοντέλο/Μάρκα/Κυβικά 
> 
> 
> και κράτα τα λεφτά σου.



TOYOTA STARLET 1000cc μοντελο 1991.
Αν είσαι τόσο σίγουρος, ρίξε 20 χιλιαρικα να δουμε ποιος ειναι ο μάγκας και ποιος θα γελάσει.

----------


## kotsas

> TOYOTA STARLET 1000cc μοντελο 1991.
> Αν είσαι τόσο σίγουρος, ρίξε 20 χιλιαρικα να δουμε ποιος ειναι ο μάγκας και ποιος θα γελάσει.



Καρμπιρατέρ?
 Αν ναι θέλω κάποια ακόμα στοιχεία για τα ζιγκλερ – βελονες.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καρμπιρατέρ?
> Αν ναι θέλω κάποια ακόμα στοιχεία για τα ζιγκλερ – βελονες.



Ναι. Καρμπυρατέρ.
Για ζιγκλέρ και βελόνες δέν ξέρω να σου πώ.

----------


## kotsas

> Ναι. Καρμπυρατέρ.
> Για ζιγκλέρ και βελόνες δέν ξέρω να σου πώ.



Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πω :“Computer scientist” πως ξέρεις από μηχανική σε χημική με κατάληξη θερμοδυναμική εσωτερικής καύσης αλλά τεσπα.



 Εγώ φίλε το σετ στο κάνω δώρο. Άμα γουστάρεις στείλε pm να σου δώσω τηλ να σου πω τι θέλω από σένα και να το περάσουμε για να το διαπιστώσεις εσύ, εγώ δεν έχω να αποδείξω κάτι. Απλά εν γίνουν αυτά που θα σου πω  ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ

----------


## spyropap

> ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ



Δουλεύει αλλά δεν οικονομεί...
Ορίστε και εγώ θα έρθω για μάρτυρας να διαπιστώσω όταν/εάν το κάνετε.
Και το αποτέλεσμα της δοκιμής με βίντεο θα το σηκώσω στο utube για ενημέρωση  :Smile:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πω :“Computer scientist” πως ξέρεις από μηχανική σε χημική με κατάληξη θερμοδυναμική εσωτερικής καύσης αλλά τεσπα.
> 
> 
> 
>  Εγώ φίλε το σετ στο κάνω δώρο. Άμα γουστάρεις στείλε pm να σου δώσω τηλ να σου πω τι θέλω από σένα και να το περάσουμε για να το διαπιστώσεις εσύ, εγώ δεν έχω να αποδείξω κάτι. Απλά εν γίνουν αυτά που θα σου πω  ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ




 Δεν το κατάλαβα το ειρωνικό υφάκι... Για την ακρίβεια δεν κατάλαβα καθόλου τι ενοείς στην πρώτη παράγραφο....
 Φυσικη και χημεία ξέρω ΠΟΛΥ καλύτερα από εσένα.

 Για την δεύτερη παράγραφο, δεν έχεις καταλάβει κάτι. ΔΕΝ ζητάω να μου κάνουν δώρο την συσκευή ΗΗΟ. Είπα οτι βάζω στοίχημα οτι η συσκευή ΔΕΝ μπορεί να κάνει οικονομία βενζίνης και για αυτό το σκοπό βάζω το αυτοκίνητο μου και 20 χιλιάρικα στοιχημα.
 Αν επιμένεις ότι με την συσκευή σου θα κάνεις 33% (όπως είναι ΤΟ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ που διαφημίζεις στο youtube) οικονομία στην κατανάλωση της βενζίνης, φέρε την συσκευή σου και 20 χιλιαρικα να την τεστάρουμε στην πράξη.
 Αλιώς, τα κουβαδάκια σου και σε άλλη παραλία.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... η δική μου "απορία" αφορά το forum και γιατί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα πρέπει να βρίσκεται στην κατηγορία:
> "*Συζήτηση κυκλωμάτων*" > "*Κυκλώματα* για Auto & Moto"
> 
> Δεν έχω δει κανένα θεωρητικό ούτε έστω και έναν ηλεκτρικό υπολογισμό. Οι περισσότερες "αντιπαραθέσεις" είναι χωρίς ουσία, χαμηλού επιπέδου ίσως και χωρίς νόημα.
> ...
> Προτείνω να μεταφερθεί το θέμα στη "Γενική Συζήτηση" και αν νομίζετε ότι υπάρχουν θέματα "προς απόδειξη" μπορείτε να κλείσετε ένα ραντεβού για μια διαδρομή 1 λίτρου! (συγνώμη αλλά είναι Shell). Μετά αναλύετε το κόστος των συσκευών, της εργασίας, των ειδικών αναλωσίμων κλπ. για να δείτε η "επένδυση" σε πόσα χιλιόμετρα θα αποδώσει κέρδος.



Στο θέμα αυτό συμμετέχουν κυρίως 2 μέλη του forum που εφόσον χρησιμοποιούν το όνομά τους ως "διακριτικό" σημαίνει ότι είναι σοβαροί και ευθείς. Εφόσον ο ένας είναι τελικά πωλητής του συστήματος και ο άλλος απλά αντικρούει τα επιχειρήματα του πωλητή, μήπως θα έπρεπε από τη μία να γίνει "Προσφορά Καταστημάτων" και από την άλλη αν θέλει ας αγοράσει το προϊόν και αν δεν λειτουργεί καλεί το 1520.

Γιατί πρέπει κάθε τόσο να βλέπω στην πρώτη σελίδα του forum μια "διαφημιστική καταχώρηση τύπου banner" που γράφει "Τεχνολογία εμπλουτισμού ... κλπ.";
Τα υπόλοιπα banners τα διώχνω αλλά τις "δήθεν αναλύσεις" δεν μπορώ. 

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

leosedf (28-09-11)

----------


## spyropap

*Επιδότηση διαγωνισμού.*
Επειδή το θέμα αυτό ενδιαφέρει πολλούς και οι απόψεις διίστανται, καθώς τα συστήματα 
μπορούν να διαφέρουν σε τεχνολογία και επιδόσεις, να η δική μου πρόταση.

Με την προυπόθεση πως η δοκιμή θα γίνει εφέτος ως τον μήνα Δεκέμβριο, προκυρήσω διαγωνισμό με έπαθλο ένα μπουκάλι καλό κρασί για τον νικητή και τα καύσιμα της δοκιμής κερασμένα από εμένα.
Δηλαδή βάλτε στο αμάξι του Σωτήρη γεννήτρια-ες αερίων και άλλα συστήματα και πάμε να το μετρήσουμε.

Η μέτρηση πρέπει να γίνει με άδειο ρεζερβουάρ και συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα βενζίνης για διαδρομή εκτός πόλης.
Συγκεκριμένα προτείνω εκδρομή μιας ημέρας (κάποιο Σάββατο ή Κυριακή) που θα ξεκινήσει από Αθήνα με την πρόχειρη εγκατάσταση του συστήματος (παραπάνω από 1 ώρα δεν παίρνει -δεν χρειάζονται νέα καλώδια και αυτοματισμοί- η ενεργοποίηση μπορεί να γίνεται με έναν απλό διακόπτη), και στη συνέχεια πορεία προς παραθαλάσσια ταβέρνα στα προάστια.

Εάν δεν ενοχλεί το σύστημα η παρουσία μου, θα σας συνοδέψω για να καταγράψω την προσπάθεια σας.
Και για να μην μείνει κανείς νηστικός σας κάνω το τραπέζι με έξοδα δικά μου.
Στην επιστροφή θα γίνει δεύτερη μέτρηση χιλιομέτρων, αυτή την φορά δίχως αέρια.
Η διαδρομή με τα περισσότερα χλμ κερδίζει.
Το έπαθλο θα πάρει ο νικητής δηλαδή αυτός που θα έχει δίκιο καθώς και την επιβράβευση όλων μας.

Για την δοκιμή αυτή μπορώ να διαθέσω εξοπλισμό όπως δοχεία καυσίμων, λάστιχα, όργανα ή ότι άλλο χρειαστεί.

Με πνεύμα θετικό, δίχως εκνευρισμούς και αντιπαλότητα, δίχως να χάσει κανείς χρήματα (μην το κάνετε με πονηρό σκοπό), πάμε να κάνουμε φιλική εκδρομή-δοκιμή.

----------

aeonios (28-09-11)

----------


## SV1JRT

> *Επιδότηση διαγωνισμού.*
> Επειδή το θέμα αυτό ενδιαφέρει πολλούς και οι απόψεις διίστανται, καθώς τα συστήματα 
> μπορούν να διαφέρουν σε τεχνολογία και επιδόσεις, να η δική μου πρόταση.



 Φίλε μου Σπύρο είμαι μέσα, αν και δεν θα με χάλαγε καθόλου να έπαιρνα και 20 χιλιαρικάκια....
 Βάζω το αυτοκίνητο, βάζεις τις βενζίνες, και ο Κοτσας βάζει το ΗΗΟ.

 Για ακριβέστερη μέτρηση του καυσίμου, βάζουμε ένα δοχείο αναψυκτικού 1.5 λίτρου επάνω απο το καπό του αυτοκινήτου συνδεδεμένο στο καρμπυρατέρ και ξεσυνδέουμε το ρεζερβουάρ. (Αλλά Mythbusters  :Smile:   ). Ετσι θα είμαστε σίγουροι για την ακριβή ποσότητα καυσίμου.
 Βάζουμε 1 λίτρο βενζίνης, ΚΛΕΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΗΗΟ και μπαίνουμε στο αμαξι για παραλια. Μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο θα είμαι εγώ, ο Κοτσας, εσύ με την κάμερα και 1 ακόμα για μάρτυρας. οταν μείνει απο βενζίνη το αμάξι, γράφουμε τα χιλιόμετρα που έκανε. Βάζουμε ακόμα 1 λίτρο βενζίνη στο μπουκάλι, ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΗΗΟ και κοιτάμε πόσα χιλιόμετρα θα κρατήσει η βενζίνη.
 Ο χαμένος πληρώνει τα φαγητά και τα ποτά για 4 ατομα στην παραλία..

----------


## aeonios

Αμα θέλετε εξωτερικό καμεραμαν βάζω το συνεργείο λήψης εκτός αμαξιού για τα γυρίσματα και βοήθεια στην κατεδάφιση των ψητών μετά στην παραλία  :Smile:

----------


## spyropap

> βάζουμε ένα δοχείο αναψυκτικού 1.5 λίτρου επάνω απο το καπό του αυτοκινήτου συνδεδεμένο στο καρμπυρατέρ και ξεσυνδέουμε το ρεζερβουάρ...



Ας μην είναι 1.5 λίτρου διότι με αυτό δεν θα πάμε πολύ μακριά. Ας είναι 10 λίτρων από ανθεκτικό πλαστικό.
Πάμε να κάνουμε πλάκα, γιατί έτσι ή αλλιώς το αποτέλεσμα το ξέρουμε και ελπίζουμε σε κάποιο θαύμα, 
ή την απίθανη γεννήτρια του Κότσου..

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αμα θέλετε εξωτερικό καμεραμαν βάζω το συνεργείο λήψης εκτός αμαξιού για τα γυρίσματα και βοήθεια στην κατεδάφιση των ψητών μετά στην παραλία



 ΜΕΣΑ Νικηφόρε...
 Αναλαμβάνεις το συνεργείο εξωτερικών λήψεων...
 ....και την κατεδαφιση ψητών, ευγενικής προσφοράς του χαμένου !!!





> Ας μην είναι 1.5 λίτρου διότι με αυτό δεν θα πάμε πολύ μακριά. Ας είναι 10 λίτρων από ανθεκτικό πλαστικό.
> Πάμε να κάνουμε πλάκα, γιατί έτσι ή αλλιώς το αποτέλεσμα το ξέρουμε και ελπίζουμε σε κάποιο θαύμα, 
> ή την απίθανη γεννήτρια του Κότσου..



 Σπύρο το τουτού μου καίει περίπου 6 - 7 λίτρα στα 100 χιλιόμετρα. Αρα στο 1 λίτρο θεωρητικά θα κάνει περίπου 15 χιλιόμετρα..
 Μή πάμε στην Πάτρα για να μετρήσουμε κατανάλωση.....
 Εχει και στην Βούλα γερά φαγάδηκα... :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## SV1JRT

* Και για να ....περάσει λίγο η ώρα !!
 Ελπίζω Κότσας να ξέρεις κανενα ψεφτοΑγγλικό....*

* MYTHBUSTERS BUSTING HHO  !!!!
 (Mythbusters - Exploding Trousers, The Great Gas Conspiracy)
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=715kifXe4-Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZK4Wa_MiRo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKR22vKZPTY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePhMRbeUYX0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xostda-oVYw

----------


## lepouras

και για να είναι δίκαιος ο διαγωνισμός η δεύτερη δοκιμή πρέπει να είναι από την ίδια αφετηρία με την πρώτη και με την ίδια ταχύτητα που κινήθηκε αρχικά το όχημα.
  άμα θέλετε και συνοδευτικό (έτσι για καμιά ρυμούλκηση ρε αδερφέ) άμα ξεμείνει το όχημα νωρίτερα . προσφέρομε. και στην κατεδάφιση βάζω και εκεί ένα χεράκι για να μην πείτε ότι δεν βοήθησα. :Biggrin:

----------


## SV1JRT

> και για να είναι δίκαιος ο διαγωνισμός η δεύτερη δοκιμή πρέπει να είναι από την ίδια αφετηρία με την πρώτη και με την ίδια ταχύτητα που κινήθηκε αρχικά το όχημα.
>   άμα θέλετε και συνοδευτικό (έτσι για καμιά ρυμούλκηση ρε αδερφέ) άμα ξεμείνει το όχημα νωρίτερα . προσφέρομε. και στην κατεδάφιση βάζω και εκεί ένα χεράκι για να μην πείτε ότι δεν βοήθησα.



 Σωστός. Βασικά η οδήγηση -test drive- πρέπει να γίνει σε ελεγχόμενο χώρο, μιας και το αυτοκίνητο μου δεν έχει πινακίδες και ασφάλεια.
(Κινούμαι αποκλειστικά με την μηχανη μου, οποτε δεν υπάρχει νόημα να πληρώνω κερατιάτικα). 
 Γιάννη κάθε "βο'ηθεια στην κατεδάφιση ειδικά είναι ευπρόσδεκτη....    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## -nikos-

ο κοτσας πιαστικε κοτσος,,,,,,,
αλλα δεν θα εκπλαγω αν ξαναεμφανηστει μετα απο κανα δυο μηνες [η τωρα λογο του μηνηματος]
που θα εχει καταλαγιασει το θεμα....
ασε που σιγουρα εχει ταυτοχρωνη ''προβολη'' και σε αλλα φορουμ 
αλλιως δεν θα εμπενε σε τοσο κοπο να φτιαξει το βιντεακι στο youtub.

----------


## SV1JRT

> ο κοτσας πιαστικε κοτσος,,,,,,,
> αλλα δεν θα εκπλαγω αν ξαναεμφανηστει μετα απο κανα δυο μηνες [η τωρα λογο του μηνηματος]
> που θα εχει καταλαγιασει το θεμα....
> ασε που σιγουρα εχει ταυτοχρωνη ''προβολη'' και σε αλλα φορουμ 
> αλλιως δεν θα εμπενε σε τοσο κοπο να φτιαξει το βιντεακι στο youtub.



 Και εγώ Νίκο πιστεύω ότι την έκανε με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια ο Κότσας (που ήθελε να μας πιάσει κότσους) ....
 Είδε οτι δεν μασάμε σε αυτό το φόρουμ....
 Κρίμα ρε γαμώτω.... Ουτε 20 χιλιάρικα, ούτε τουλάχιστων τζάμπα φαγητό ???
 Κανείς άλλος μήπος θέλει να βάλει στοίχημα οτι το ΗΗΟ κανει οικονομία στη βενζίνη ?? Αντε ρε παιδιά και έχουμε και έξοδα...
 Πάντως σίγουρα έχει απλώσει τα δίχτυα του σε άλλα φόρουμ και περιμένει τους χάνους να πέσουν μέσα.....
 Τι να πώ... Κρίμα βρε παιδιά που υπάρχουν τέτοιοι απατεώνες που κλέβουν ανθρώπους στην ανάγκη .....

----------


## kotsas

Έχω αρκετή δουλειά ....

 Τα λέμε Σύντομα...
 θα σα πω πως πρέπει να γίνει
 Ου δε προ του τέλους μακάριζε...
 πμ μου έστειλες Σωτήρη?

----------


## klik

> ...θα σα πω πως πρέπει να γίνει
> Ου δε προ του τέλους μακάριζε...
>   ...



 συγκεντρώσουυυ, αλλάζεις το νόημα εις βάρος σου... :Biggrin:  πριν αρχίσει καμιά δοκιμή

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Aυτό  το βιντεάκι αφιερώνεται στο σπύρο (spyropap)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Έχω αρκετή δουλειά ....
> 
>  Τα λέμε Σύντομα...
>  θα σα πω πως πρέπει να γίνει
>  Ου δε προ του τέλους μακάριζε...
>  πμ μου έστειλες Σωτήρη?




 Το αρχαίο σου βγάζει μάτια......  :P  :P  :P
 ΠΜ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ !!! 
 Οτι θέλεις, το συζητάμε εδώ. Δημόσια...
 Περιμένω μα ανηπομονησία.......

----------


## SV1JRT

> Aυτό  το βιντεάκι αφιερώνεται στο σπύρο (spyropap)



 ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ.............  Παναγιώτη απίστευτος ο τύπος. Θα πετύχει κανα περιστέρι !!!!

----------


## kotsas

...όποιος έχει μάτια και μυαλό ...ΑΣ ΤΑ ανοίξει... Σιχάθηκα την κολλημένη νοοτροπία και τους απαίσιους υπαινιγμούς σας. Στην τελική είπα από την αρχή ότι δεν θέλω να πουλήσω εδώ μέσα. Έχω επαναληπτικές παραγγελίες ΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ λέει κάτι... και προτού ασχοληθείτε μαζί μου με τον γνωστό πλέον τρόπο ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΥΤΟ:  http://www.eagle-research.com/erpdf/...oofs110316.pdf  ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ!

----------


## SV1JRT

> ...όποιος έχει μάτια και μυαλό ...ΑΣ ΤΑ ανοίξει... Σιχάθηκα την κολλημένη νοοτροπία και τους απαίσιους υπαινιγμούς σας. Στην τελική είπα από την αρχή ότι δεν θέλω να πουλήσω εδώ μέσα. Έχω επαναληπτικές παραγγελίες ΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ λέει κάτι... και προτού ασχοληθείτε μαζί μου με τον γνωστό πλέον τρόπο ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΥΤΟ:  http://www.eagle-research.com/erpdf/...oofs110316.pdf  ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ!




*...όποιος έχει μάτια και μυαλό ...ΑΣ ΤΑ ανοίξει...* 
*ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΑ, ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ...*

 ΔΕΝ κανω κανένα υπαινιγμό. Δηλώνω ξακάθαρα οτι πιστεύω πως οι συσκευές ΗΗΟ για εξηκονόμηση βενζίνης στο αυτοκίνητο - μηχανή - ταχυπλοο -νταλίκα, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΤΗ και όσοι τα εμπορευονται είναι ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ.

 Αν διαφωνεις, ελα να κάνουμε πειραματική απόδειξη, να μας δείξεις οτι δουλεύει.
 Βάλε το στοίχημα, με την παρουσία ολων των ενδιαφερομένων να δούμε ποιός έχει δίκιο.

 Το οτι έχεις "επαναληπτικές" (χαχα καραμπίνα κηνηγετική είναι ?? ) παραγγελίες απλά σημαίνει οτι έχεις εξαπατήσει πολύ κοσμάκη κατα την αποψη μου. 

 Το PDF που παραθέτεις είναι μια μπούρδα. Μαθητής πρώτης λυκείου το καταλαβαίνει οτι δεν ισχύει.
 Αναμασάει τις βλακείες για συνομωσίες των καρτέλ και ανυπόστατες βλακείες.
*
  ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΟ.
  ΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΞΗ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑΣ !!!!
  Ολα τα άλλα είναι τρίχες.*

----------


## kotsas

> *...όποιος έχει μάτια και μυαλό ...ΑΣ ΤΑ ανοίξει...* 
> *ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΑ, ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ...*
> 
>  ΔΕΝ κανω κανένα υπαινιγμό. Δηλώνω ξακάθαρα οτι πιστεύω πως οι συσκευές ΗΗΟ για εξηκονόμηση βενζίνης στο αυτοκίνητο - μηχανή - ταχυπλοο -νταλίκα, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΤΗ και όσοι τα εμπορευονται είναι ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ.
> 
>  Αν διαφωνεις, ελα να κάνουμε πειραματική απόδειξη, να μας δείξεις οτι δουλεύει.
>  Βάλε το στοίχημα, με την παρουσία ολων των ενδιαφερομένων να δούμε ποιός έχει δίκιο.
> 
>  Το οτι έχεις "επαναληπτικές" (χαχα καραμπίνα κηνηγετική είναι ?? ) παραγγελίες απλά σημαίνει οτι έχεις εξαπατήσει πολύ κοσμάκη κατα την αποψη μου. 
> ...





Ελα ρε μεγαλε ....


*U.S. Department of Transportation*  

 *Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration*  
 *Technology Division (MC-RRT)*  
 *1200 New Jersey Ave. SE*  
 *Washington, DC 20590*  
*η το*  
 *Society of Automotive Engineers (SAE)*  

*&*
 *International Journal of Hydrogen Energy*  

 *όπως και πολλές άλλες αποδείξεις*  

 *που αναφέρονται στο PDF ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ διάβασες..*
 *είναι συνωμοσία.....*  


*Άντε καλά ... :*


 *΅ΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ”*

----------


## SV1JRT

ΝΑΙ.....
Να σου "ΓΡΑΨΩ" και εγώ καμά εκατοστή "αποδείξεις" της NASA και του M.I.T. ???
Τι μας λές ρε φίλε ???

*ΤΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ??  Η ΘΑ ΧΑΖΟΛΟΓΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΚΙΝΕΖΟ ???
*

----------


## -nikos-

κοτσα πρεπει να δεχθεις την δωκιμη η σταματα να μας 
ζαλιζεις τον ερωτα.
ολα τα μελη του φορουμ ειναι αρκετα ανοιχτομιαλα για να δεχθουν ενα δοκιμασμενο 
συστημα.
αλλα εισαι αφελης αν πιστευεις οτι θα πιστουμε με βιντεο με κινουμενα σχεδια 
και δημοσιευσεις περιοδικων.
αν δεν δεχθεις την προκληση δεν παει πουθενα αυτη η συζητηση.

----------


## kotsas

> κοτσα πρεπει να δεχθεις την δωκιμη η σταματα να μας 
> ζαλιζεις τον ερωτα.
> ολα τα μελη του φορουμ ειναι αρκετα ανοιχτομιαλα για να δεχθουν ενα δοκιμασμενο 
> συστημα.
> αλλα εισαι αφελης αν πιστευεις οτι θα πιστουμε με βιντεο με κινουμενα σχεδια 
> και δημοσιευσεις περιοδικων.
> αν δεν δεχθεις την προκληση δεν παει πουθενα αυτη η συζητηση.






Τις Τεχνικές Λεπτομέρειες* στις εφαρμογές που εφαρμόζω Νίκο ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να τις Χαρίσω σε ένα στοιχηματάκι. (Πίστεψε με και εσύ το ίδιο θα έκανες.) Θα τις εκμεταλλευθώ εμπορικά.

* Εκεί είναι και η διαφορά μου.


*  Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.*

----------


## -nikos-

> Τις Τεχνικές Λεπτομέρειες* στις εφαρμογές που εφαρμόζω Νίκο ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να τις Χαρίσω σε ένα στοιχηματάκι. (Πίστεψε με και εσύ το ίδιο θα έκανες.) Θα τις εκμεταλλευθώ εμπορικά.
> 
> * Εκεί είναι και η διαφορά μου.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.*



Ο.Κ. Σεβαστο αλλα να ξερεις οτι εγω [και αρκετοι αλλοι] συνεχιζουμε να το θεωρουμε απατη.
θα μπορουσες να δεχθεις μια δωκιμη σε ηδη εγγατεστημενο αυτοκινητο και 
τα παιδια να μετρουσαν μονο τα καυσιμα που θα καταναλωνονταν.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Τις Τεχνικές Λεπτομέρειες* στις εφαρμογές που εφαρμόζω Νίκο ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να τις Χαρίσω σε ένα στοιχηματάκι. (Πίστεψε με και εσύ το ίδιο θα έκανες.) Θα τις εκμεταλλευθώ εμπορικά.
> 
> * Εκεί είναι και η διαφορά μου.
> 
> 
> *  Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.*



 Ρε φίλε, δεν θέλει κανείς να σου κλέψει τις "πατέντες" !!!!
ΕΣΥ θα κάνεις την εγκατάσταση στο αυτοκίνητο. Δεν θα κάτσουμε να αναλύσουμε την συσκευή σου.
*ΑΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 33% ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ !!*
*Αλλά απο ότι βλέπω, συνεχίζεις να κάνεις τον ΚΙΝΕΖΟ και δεν θές να το δοκιμάσουμε στην πράξη....*

----------


## mihalas2

ρε παιδια με το μαλακο.

τον προγγηξατε και χασαμε και τα κοψιδια  :Lol:

----------


## vasilllis

Τον εχετε παρει αμπαριζα τον ανθρωπο.εγω εχω μια απορια.αν βαλω υδρογονο  σε νεας τεχνολογιας αυτοκινητο (εννοειτε με τον εξτρα εγκεφαλο που εχουν καποια συστηματα)αγγιζω τα 50-60% μειωση.
Μετα παω και βαζω μαγνητακια (τα καλα εννοειται που περα απο τα προτωνια φτιαχνουν και το ph) αλλα 50-60% τι γινεται
για να μην πω  και την αλλαη μου σκεψη να βαλω και οζον στην βενζινη.
Θα αρχισω μου φαινεται να πουλαω και στα βενζιναδικα.

----------


## mihalas2

φιλε σωτηρη 

μαλον  δεν καταλαβαινει την ελληνικη 

  να του τα πεις  ..........κινεζικα μηπως?


 μιχαλης

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τον εχετε παρει αμπαριζα τον ανθρωπο.εγω εχω μια απορια.αν βαλω υδρογονο  σε νεας τεχνολογιας αυτοκινητο (εννοειτε με τον εξτρα εγκεφαλο που εχουν καποια συστηματα)αγγιζω τα 50-60% μειωση.
> Μετα παω και βαζω μαγνητακια (τα καλα εννοειται που περα απο τα προτωνια φτιαχνουν και το ph) αλλα 50-60% τι γινεται
> για να μην πω  και την αλλαη μου σκεψη να βαλω και οζον στην βενζινη.
> Θα αρχισω μου φαινεται να πουλαω και στα βενζιναδικα.



αυτο που περιγραφεις εσυ το εχω εφαρμοσει εγω εδω και 1 χρονο... εγω βεβαια δεν κανω οζονοθεραπεια στην βενζινη μου αλλα στο νερο που βαζω για το HHO.... 

υγ. πως ειναι δυνατον να εχασα εγω τετοιο θεμα...  το πιο γελοιο δε ηταν οταν καπου διαβασα οτι ο λεγαμενος μας ελεγε οτι ειμαστε λαθος γιατι εμεις αναλυουμε με βαση της φυσικη ενω αυτο που μας περιγραφει εχει να κανει με την χημεια... χαχαχα.... το μισο συμπαν δηλαδη ακολουθει τους νομους της φυσικης και το αλλο μισο τους νομους της χημειας... και μαλιστα στο "τεστ" ηθελα να γινομουν και εγω χορηγος... αφου αλλος εβαλε τις βεζινες, αλλος το αμαξι αλλος το φαγητο εγω θα εφερνα κανα δυο φιλαρακια με οργανα να το στηναμε το πανηγυρακι... 

αχ... πως το εχασα εγω αυτο το τοπικ...

----------


## spyropap

Ευχαριστώ τον Πάνο για την αφιέρωση στο #192.
Είχαμε ανεβάσει κι εμείς στο utube βιντεάκι με ΗΗΟ σε πλαστικό μπουκάλι. Το βίντεο αφαιρέσαμε καθώς αποφασίσαμε ότι δεν θέλουμε να δίνουμε το κακό παράδειγμα.
Τις δοκιμές κάναμε με τον σωστό τρόπο –δηλαδή από αρκετή απόσταση και ανάφλεξη με καλώδια και μίνι γεννήτρια υψηλής τάσης.

Πρέπει να επισημάνω ότι η μέθοδος εκτόξευσης που φαίνεται στο παραπάνω βίντεο είναι επικίνδυνη.
Μπορεί να συμβεί –από ελάττωμα στην φιάλη ή κάποια κακοτυχία- να εκραγεί η φιάλη δίχως να εκτοξευτεί. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση εάν κάποιος είναι κοντά μπορεί να τραυματιστεί από θραύσματα πλαστικού, να χάσει τα μάτια του, να αποκτήσει εκδορές, προσωρινή ή ολική κώφωση και άλλα καλά.

Όσοι έχουν παίξει με τα αέρια και άλλες εκρηκτικές ύλες όλοι έχουν πάθει κάτι λιγότερο ή περισσότερο κακό. Σε άλλο βίντεο που είδα ένα αμάξι από υπερθέρμανση έσκασε η φλογοπαγίδα bubbler με συνέπεια να ανοίξει το καπό του αυτοκινήτου και ο οδηγός να χάσει τον έλεγχο από την τρομάρα και να μην βλέπει εμπρός του με ανοιχτό καπό.

Αυτές τις πιθανότητες για ατύχημα τις αναλογίζεται κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται για αυτά;
Εάν ναι, του αρέσει να βάζει τον εαυτό του σε κίνδυνο, να πάει να τα κάνει μακριά από άλλους.

Όλοι οι κοιλιόδουλοι θέλατε κοψίδι. Με φρυγανιές να την βγάλετε..

Τι δηλαδή; υπήρχε περίπτωση να γίνει δοκιμή; Με την κάμερα να γράφει πρόσωπα, πληροφορίες και αποτελέσματα.
Δεν θα υπήρχε μεγαλύτερη ξεφτίλα για τον πωλητή..
Εγώ φαντάστηκα ότι θα έβρισκε διάφορες δικαιολογίες για να αναβάλει την δοκιμή.
Την μια εβδομάδα ξαφνικός θάνατος συγγενή, την επόμενη έκτακτο επαγγελματικό ταξίδι εκτός Αθηνών, την επόμενη ασθένεια, την επόμενη φόρτο εργασίας, μη τον είδατε τον Παναγή..

Μιχάλα ξέρω κι εσύ θέλεις Υδρογόνο. Να μαζευτούμε να κάνουμε σύλλογο αεριοκίνησης πρρρ J

Αφού ο Κότσας δεν θέλει να αποκαλύψει τα μυστικά της γιαγιάς, θα αποκαλύψω εγώ την μυστική συνταγή του παπ-πού.
Όπως αποφάνθηκαν οι επιστήμονες του ΜΙΤ όταν χρησιμοποιούμε για ηλεκτρολύτη ούρα αντί για απιονισμένο νερό τότε έχουμε μεγαλύτερη παραγωγή ΗΗΟ! Όχι δεν είναι ανέκδοτο, τα ούρα σας έχουν διπλάσια άτομα Υδρογόνου από το νερό..
Τώρα θα κατουράμε σε 5λιτρο δοχείο. Προσοχή μην σας δει κανείς να βάζετε το εργαλείο σας μέσα στην τρύπα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να σας παρεξηγήσουν..

*New Catalyst Could Make Hydrogen From Urine a Viable Technology*
Can you believe that generating hydrogen from urine is the dream of a lifetime for some? A newly-invented catalyst can help electrolyze the urine and extract the hydrogen from it much more efficiently than from water.
Gerardine Botte from the Ohio University discovered the catalyst that could one day not only provide clean fuel for cars to run, but also help cleaning the municipal wastewater of the most abundant waste element on earth: urea.
The urea molecule is composed of four hydrogen atoms (unlike water, which only has two), but they are not so tightly bonded as they are in the H2O molecule, so splitting them apart should be a fairly easy job.
For example, to electrolyze water you need 1.23 volts applied to the cell, while urea only needs 0.37 volts. During the electrochemical process the urea gets adsorbed on to the nickel electrode surface, which passes the electrons needed to break up the molecule,” said Botte.

----------

panos_panopoulos (30-09-11)

----------


## mihalas2

γεια σου σπυροοοοοοοο.

απο τωρα το βρηκανε?

νομιζα οτι σε καμια δεκαρια χρονια θα κατουραγαμε στο ρεζερβουαρ . 

λοιπον εγω το σκ θα πλακωθω στισ μπυρες (για καυσιμα)

----------


## lepouras

ΦΤΟΥ. και τόσα χρόνια πέταξα τσάμπα ένα διυλιστήριο καύσιμα. άντε πάλι από την αρχη.

----------

-nikos- (01-10-11)

----------


## kotsas

απλά ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ!!!

----------


## spyropap

Η πρόσκληση είναι ανοικτή.
Δεν σου αρέσει να έρθεις να μας κάνεις να χαρούμε όλοι στο αυτοκίνητο του Σωτήρη, 
να σε εκτιμήσουμε περισσότερο, να σε διαφημίσουμε, να γίνουμε πελάτες σου;
Η προσφορά είναι το έπαθλο-μπουκάλι για τον νικητή και τιμή.
Αυτό το μπουκάλι που σου προσφέρω ισοδυναμεί με καλή τύχη και επαγγελματική καταξίωση.
Κρίμα είναι να μην το κερδίσεις.

Βελτιώνω την προσφορά. Έλα να τα βάλεις στο αμάξι του Σωτήρη ή το δικό μου να τα μετρήσουμε 
δίχως κάμερα. Κανείς δεν θα γράψει κανέναν σε βίντεο ούτε σε φωτό.
Και κανείς δεν θα χάσει τίποτα, κερνάω το χταπόδι.

----------


## lepouras

:Tt1: φτιάχνω ένα στο πόδι και πάμε Σπύρο για δοκιμές.(η προσφορά ισχύει πιστεύω. έτσι?) :Ψώνιο:

----------


## SV1JRT

> απλά ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ!!!



Χαιρόμαστε που χαίρεσαι και έχουμε χαρούμενη ατμόσφαιρα....
Αλλά ΔΟΚΙΜΗ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ??
Θα το βάλεις το στοίχημα ή θα συνεχίσεις να κάνεις τον ΚΙΝΕΖΟ ??

 Και όπως λένε και τα αμερικανάκια:
 "Money TALKS, boolshit WALKS"

Είναι η ΤΡΙΤΗ φορα που σου λέω να δοκιμάσουμε την συσκευή σου.
Αν δεν δεχτείς και τώρα, θα ζητήσω επισημα απο τους διαχειρηστές του φόρουμ να αναγνωρίσουν την συσκευή σου ώς ΑΠΑΤΗ και να αποτρέψουν τα μέλοι του φόρουμ απο την αγορά της.

----------


## SV1JRT

> φτιάχνω ένα στο πόδι και πάμε Σπύρο για δοκιμές.(η προσφορά ισχύει πιστεύω. έτσι?)




 ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΣΑΑΑΑ !!!!!!!
 Πείτε ώρα και μέρος παιδια !!!

----------


## mihalas2

παιδια οταν κανονισετε  ειμαι μεσα και εγω !!!


σπυρο το τηλ μου το εχεις

αλλιως με πμ

----------


## spyropap

Η συνάντηση μελών του hlektronika είναι γεγονός (δηλαδή παρελθόν). Παρασκευή βράδυ 14 Οκτ. 
συναντηθήκαμε σε ψαροταβέρνα του Πειραιά οι συνάδερφοι/μέλη Μιχάλας, ΓιάννηςΛέπουρας, Σωτήρης, Σπύροπαπ.
Αδειάσαμε μερικά πιάτα με ψητό χταπόδι και μερικά καραφάκια ούζο.

Είναι καλό να υπάρχουν τα στοιχεία της ανθρώπινης επαφής και της κοινωνικής συμπεριφοράς, έτσι ώστε οι σχέσεις μας να μην είναι απρόσωπες. Δεν είμαστε μόνο αυτό που φαινόμαστε ως γράφοντες στο φόρουμ.
Διαπίστωση πως όσοι βρεθήκαμε, είμαστε μεσήλικες με έντονες προσωπικότητες, κοινά ενδιαφέροντα και μεγάλη δόση τρέλας[ενεργητικότητα/χαρά].

Με Μιχάλα ως ειδικό σε μεταλλικές κατασκευές και καταδυτικές δραστηριότητες,
με Γιάννη Λεπ. ως ειδικό σε ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις,
με Σωτήρη ειδικό σε θέματα δικτύων, η/υ συστημάτων και τηλεφωνίας,
με Σπύροπαπ ειδικό σε θέματα έρευνας, ανάπτυξης γήινου κ εξωγήινου πολιτισμού,
η ομάδα είναι αχτύπητη.

Συζητήσαμε 3-4 ώρες ενδιαφέροντα θέματα διαχείρισης ενέργειας που εφαρμόζουμε και θέλουμε να δοκιμάσουμε.
Οπωσδήποτε θα βρεθούμε ξανά για να κάνουμε τα ίδια, δηλαδή να φάμε, να πιούμε, να πούμε και να χαρούμε.
Πολύ στεναχωρηθήκαμε που δεν είχαμε στην παρέα μας τον Κότσα. Μα κι αυτός γιατί να μην συνεργαστεί μαζί μας;

Θετικά πνεύματα/χαρακτήρες είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι.
Και πρόοδος υπάρχει στο θέμα της κατασκευής δοκιμαστικού αντιδραστήρα που ακόμα και εάν δεν λύσει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα, σίγουρα θα μας φέρει πιο κοντά.

Ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο της βραδιάς η απαγγελία “ποίησης ” που συνέβαλε στην ψυχαγωγία κ την διατάραξη της ησυχίας της ταβέρνας. Δεν γλύτωσαν, όλοι είπανε το ποίημα..

----------


## mihalas2

ευχαριστως να ξαναγινει συναντηση, και ας ξαναπουμε το ποιημα!

----------


## lepouras

περάσαμε υπέροχα (τουλάχιστον εγώ),  :Thumbup1: να το ξανακάνουμε σίγουρα, αλλά ας διαλέξει ταβέρνα ο Μιχάλης αυτή την φορά. :Biggrin:  όχι ότι ο Σπύρος έκανε κακή επιλογή  :Tongue2: αλλά πολύ σικ το μαγαζί και τους ζορίσαμε :W00t: . κυρίως ο Μιχάλης τους έβαλε τα γυαλιά για τα ψάρια τους. :Thumbup: 
να δω τη άλλο θα βρω τώρα για να δώσω στον Σπύρο  :Confused1: για να έχω την δικαιολογία να κάνει προσφορά :Lol: .

----------


## -nikos-

μπραβο παιδια σας χαιρομε και σας ψιλοζηλευω κιολας :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

ΕΜ βρε Νικόλα μην περιμένεις να σου έρθουν τράβα και εσύ.
 Να πω ότι το καλοκαίρι που ανέβηκα Τρίκαλα γνώρισα navar και taxidefti η πιο απλά Κωνσταντίνο στο τετράγωνο.  :Biggrin: 
Νάνε καλά τα παλικάρια έχουμε και καιρό να μιλήσουμε. :Rolleyes:

----------


## mihalas2

αντε ρε νικολα κατηφορησε την επομενη να τα πουμε, (μιας και δεν τα καταφεραμε οταν ανεβηκα βολο).

----------


## -nikos-

ναστε καλα με συγκινησατε :Bye:

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα.
Η συνάντηση ήταν πολύ καλή, με άυθονο ουζάκι, χταποδάκι και διάφορα θαλασσινά.
Θα την ξανα-οργανώσουμε σύντομα.
Ενοείτε πώς είναι όλοι ευπρόσδεκτοι στην παρέα.

----------


## lepouras

> Ενοείτε πώς είναι όλοι ευπρόσδεκτοι στην παρέα.



να έρθουν χορτάτοι όμως γιατί εγώ το πιρούνι μου το ακονίζω πολύ και ευθύνη δεν φέρω για ατυχήματα :Lol: 
αλλιώς έχω πάντα γάζες και φαρμακείο στο αμάξι :Tongue2:  έχω και καιρό να κάνω πράξει τις πρώτες βοήθειες που έμαθα :Biggrin:

----------


## mihalas2

δεν σε φοβαμαι .! 
οπως ειδες και εγω ειμαι γερο πηρουνι   :Tongue2: 

οσο για την δωρεα στον σπυρο ....του εχω 4 μος φετ 110 Α το καθενα για αρχη.

----------

